# Scott Spark RC (2022) - Wartezimmer



## lightning666 (17. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt noch keine Threads rund ums neue Spark.
Dann richte ich hier mal ein Wartezimmer ein... für alle die auf ihr neues Spark warten.
Ich war nach der Probefahrt auf der IAA letzte Woche sehr überzeugt vom Rad.

Bei mir ist es das RC Team Issue ASX geworden; Liefertermin ungefähr im März. Passt ja, bin ja ein geduldiger Mensch


----------



## masterali (18. September 2021)

Bei mir soll es das Spark 900 910 werden. Ich warte noch auf einen verbindlichen Termin vom Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbyhic (18. September 2021)

Ich warte auf ein 910 in Größe L. Mein Händler hat eins in M zum Zeigen im Laden, und ein RC Team Issue AXS in L.
Termine sollen im September noch kommen.


----------



## Dr. Faust (24. September 2021)

Hab diese Woche bei einen kleinen Radladen in Rovereto ein RC Team AXS im Fenster stehen sehen, tippe auf L. Näher ankucken ging nicht, die ältere Dame im Laden hat mich umschwirrt wie einen Klofliege…


----------



## lightning666 (24. September 2021)

Gleich zuschlagen


----------



## unknownbeats (28. September 2021)

hab heute ein team issue bei stadler reserviert ---lieferdatum allerding unbekannt....


----------



## lightning666 (28. September 2021)

Größe?


----------



## sepplmail (28. September 2021)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> hab heute ein team issue bei stadler reserviert ---lieferdatum allerding unbekannt....


In Regensburg stehen mindestens 3 Stück mit Preisschild einfach so im Laden


----------



## unknownbeats (28. September 2021)

In Düsseldorf bis jetzt nur ein 910


----------



## unknownbeats (28. September 2021)

lightning666 schrieb:


> Größe?


Xl


----------



## unknownbeats (28. September 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> In Regensburg stehen mindestens 3 Stück mit Preisschild einfach so im Laden


Super Ingo 😀😀😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightning666 (28. September 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> In Regensburg stehen mindestens 3 Stück mit Preisschild einfach so im Laden


Evtl in L?


----------



## masterali (28. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich hätte ein original verpacktes Syncros Schutzfolien-Set in matt für das Spark 2022 abzugeben. Bei Interesse gerne PN. 



			https://www.syncros.com/de/de/product/syncros-frame-protection-kit-spark-carbon?article=2883600360222


----------



## sepplmail (28. September 2021)

lightning666 schrieb:


> Evtl in L?


Weiß ich leider nicht mehr aber ruf doch einfach mal an, falls du Interesse hast!
Ich meine aber S und L waren dabei.


----------



## hobbyhic (9. Oktober 2021)

Auf der Homepage ist beim 910 jetzt nur noch 'Shimano XT Scheibenbremsen' zu lesen.
Vorher standen da die Diskgrößen 180/180 (?) und es war von Vierkolben-Bremsen die Rede.
Auf dem Produktfoto meine ich ist vorn noch die 4-Kolben XT zu erkennen.
Ob das zumindest ein Anzeichen dafür ist, dass sie bald ausliefern?


----------



## unknownbeats (9. Oktober 2021)

hobbyhic schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage ist beim 910 jetzt nur noch 'Shimano XT Scheibenbremsen' zu lesen.
> Vorher standen da die Diskgrößen 180/180 (?) und es war von Vierkolben-Bremsen die Rede.
> Auf dem Produktfoto meine ich ist vorn noch die 4-Kolben XT zu erkennen.
> Ob das zumindest ein Anzeichen dafür ist, dass sie bald ausliefern?


Bei uns in Düsseldorf stehen 2 910 in m und l zum Verkauf...


hobbyhic schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage ist beim 910 jetzt nur noch 'Shimano XT Scheibenbremsen' zu lesen.
> Vorher standen da die Diskgrößen 180/180 (?) und es war von Vierkolben-Bremsen die Rede.
> Auf dem Produktfoto meine ich ist vorn noch die 4-Kolben XT zu erkennen.
> Ob das zumindest ein Anzeichen dafür ist, dass sie bald ausliefern?


ja scheint los zu gehen hab gestern bei stadler düsseldorf 2 910er gesehen ( gr m und l ) auf die bremse hab ich leider nicht geachtet


----------



## metalrene1989 (9. Oktober 2021)

Bei meinem Spark 910 waren auch nur die 2 Kolben XT verbaut.. Habe Scott vor ein paar Tagen eine Email geschickt aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. 
Habe noch MT7 Bremsen hier liegen vielleicht werde ich mal versuchen auf Shigura umzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (10. Oktober 2021)

Bei meinem Händler hängt ein Spark 910 in Größe M im Fenster.
Ich bin enttäuscht von diesem Design, sieht auf Bildern besser aus, für mich.


----------



## SCALE_CARBON (22. Oktober 2021)

Beruhigend dass es vielen so geht, ich habe an Day 1 im Juni bestellt, jedoch kann mir Scott nicht sagen wann es kommt. Handelt sich auch um ein Team Issue


----------



## unknownbeats (23. Oktober 2021)

war  gerade bei stadler um mir ein update zu meiner rc bestellung einzuholen,,,, gibt es aber leider nicht.dabei erfuhr ich das 2 910er /ein vorführrad und eins für den verkauf) so unglücklich umgekippt sind das beide mit verdacht auf rahmenbruch aus dem vorführraum entfernt worden sind. jetzt sind die räder schon so rar und die zerstören sie noch---spass beiseite... aber das so ein umfaller schon den rahmen in die knie zwingt macht mich auf jedenfall nachdenklich...


----------



## OMaOle (26. Oktober 2021)

lightning666 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es das RC Team Issue ASX geworden; Liefertermin ungefähr im März. Passt ja, bin ja ein geduldiger Mensch


Tach, 

ich bin das Produkt 3 Tage durchs Erzgebirge gefahren... macht auf jeden Fall Lust auf mehr.
Allerding hätte ich bedenken wegen der elektronischen Schaltung. Weiß Jemand, wie oft man die in der Praxis laden muss?
Mir hat auch die Variostütze gefehlt.
Deshalb sollte es die 930 iger Variante in orange werden. Auch, wenn ich die 30mm weniger Bodenfreiheit zum Genius im Trail schon öfter zu spüren bekam.
Allerdings in meiner Gegend in der Größe L nur ein Rad verfügbar. Für das es x Bewerber gibt...


----------



## Mexx4 (28. Oktober 2021)

OMaOle schrieb:


> Allerding hätte ich bedenken wegen der elektronischen Schaltung. Weiß Jemand, wie oft man die in der Praxis laden muss?



Hab diese Woche das erste Mal geladen. Nach 2 Monaten bzw. 300km, laut LED war der akkustand noch bei ca. 30%, also sollten so 400-450km Möglich sein.


----------



## OMaOle (29. Oktober 2021)

Vielen Dank, 

das klingt ja gar nicht so schlecht. Selbst wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass im Erzgebirge durch das da vorhandene Profil viel Schaltvorgänge nötig sind, wird es wohl keine Probleme mit dem Strom geben. Muss man eben drauf achten und 300 km am Stück schaffe ich im Gelände wohl eher nicht mehr


----------



## lightning666 (30. Oktober 2021)

Das schalten auf die großen Ritzel verbraucht am meisten. 

Am besten durchdrücken und im 6. oder 7. Gang den Berg rauf...


----------



## Mexx4 (31. Oktober 2021)

Laut AXS App komme ich im Durchschnitt auf 15 Gangwechsel pro km, bei uns ist es auch einigermaßen hügelig, ich glaube die 400km Reichweite sind guter Referenzwert.


----------



## Mexx4 (14. November 2021)

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen eine technische Information vom Händler bekommen, siehe PDF.

Der obere Dämpferbolzen kann sich lösen, Abhilfe schafft man mit etwas Loctite und erhöhtem Anzugsmoment (15Nm statt 10Nm).

Ich hatte das Problem auch, allerdings schon nach der zweiten Ausfahrt.


----------



## bart3 (27. November 2021)

... gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burnmax (30. November 2021)

Mexx4 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einigen Tagen eine technische Information vom Händler bekommen, siehe PDF.
> 
> Der obere Dämpferbolzen kann sich lösen, Abhilfe schafft man mit etwas Loctite und erhöhtem Anzugsmoment (15Nm statt 10Nm).
> 
> Ich hatte das Problem auch, allerdings schon nach der zweiten Ausfahrt.


Hast du schon nen neuen Dämpferbolzen beim Händler bekommen? Bei mir ist das Problem jetzt nach 200km aufgetreten....im der Tech Info sieht der Bolzen auch auf der Fläche recht bescheiden aus. Würde mir ungern die Lager kaputt machen.....


----------



## Mexx4 (30. November 2021)

burnmax schrieb:


> Hast du schon nen neuen Dämpferbolzen beim Händler bekommen?




Nein, hatte keinen Bedarf, da die Oberfläche bei mir noch vollkommen OK war.


----------



## burnmax (1. Dezember 2021)

gelöscht


----------



## burnmax (1. Dezember 2021)

Mexx4 schrieb:


> Laut AXS App komme ich im Durchschnitt auf 15 Gangwechsel pro km, bei uns ist es auch einigermaßen hügelig, ich glaube die 400km Reichweite sind guter Referenzwert.


200km im November, 10% Rest.....bei entsprechenden Außentemperaturen.


----------



## OMaOle (10. Dezember 2021)

Tach, ich habe mich inzwischen für das "Spark 930" und damit auf analoge Schaltung entschieden... wenn ich es denn bekomme.
 was gelegentlich von Scott dahingehend zu lesen ist, klingt salopp gesagt richtig Kacke. Vielleicht 2022 oder doch erst 2023? Preis auch gleich mal um 200€ angehoben... naja. Abwarten


----------



## AndiAlm (17. Januar 2022)

Mexx4 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einigen Tagen eine technische Information vom Händler bekommen, siehe PDF.
> 
> Der obere Dämpferbolzen kann sich lösen, Abhilfe schafft man mit etwas Loctite und erhöhtem Anzugsmoment (15Nm statt 10Nm).
> 
> Ich hatte das Problem auch, allerdings schon nach der zweiten Ausfahrt.


Auch bei mir selbe Problematik .
Nach 30 km Ausfahrt Spiel im Hinterbau .


----------



## Mexx4 (20. Januar 2022)

AndiAlm schrieb:


> Auch bei mir selbe Problematik .
> Nach 30 km Ausfahrt Spiel im Hinterbau .


Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen, Bolzen ausbauen, paar Tropfen Locktite drauf, wieder reindrehen, echt kein Problem wenn man Schrauben kann.


----------



## Floyd0707 (22. Januar 2022)

AndiAlm schrieb:


> Auch bei mir selbe Problematik .
> Nach 30 km Ausfahrt Spiel im Hinterbau .


Welches Modell hast du? Ich hole morgen mein 910 ab.


----------



## burnmax (22. Januar 2022)

Mexx4 schrieb:


> Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen, Bolzen ausbauen, paar Tropfen Locktite drauf, wieder reindrehen, echt kein Problem wenn man Schrauben kann.


Naja, das is schon etwas schwieriger und es macht Sinn, den Dämpfer auch an der unteren Aufnahme zu lösen, damit sich der Bolzen oben besser einfädeln lässt. Ich habe den Bolzen auf der Kontaktfläche zum Dämpferauge noch gut gefettet....original schien der trocken zu laufen weshalb die Oberfläche des Bolzens entsprechend schlecht aussah....warte nun auf den neuen Bolzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelzauber (29. Januar 2022)

Ich suche mittlerweile in ganz Deutschland nach dem 910er in XL, aber scheinbar hat das weder jemand jemals gesehen noch bestellt. Mittlerweile gehe ich davon aus, daß das Rad ne absolute Luftnummer ist. Ich fühle mich komplett verarscht. 
Ich fand den Ansatz, Testräder zur Verfügung zu stellen, toll, und das, das ich gefahren bin, hat mich ja auch echt überzeugt. Aber was bitte soll das, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist zu liefern? Ich würde es ja schön finden, wenn der Hersteller mal sagen würde, ab wann er denn gedenkt, die Räder tatsächlich auszuliefern. Wenn das erst ab September wird, dann kann ich wenigstens eine Entscheidung treffen, ob ich bis dahin warten will. Wenn das Mai ist, macht es mir vielleicht nichts aus, und ich freue mich solange. 
Aber so, ganz ohne jegliche Transparenz, ärgere ich mich doppelt: erstens, weil mir niemand was sagen kann, und wenn ich dann woanders hingehe, ärgere ich mich vielleicht im Februar, wenn der Hersteller sagt, kucke mal, jetzt kann ich auf einmal liefern. Aber zu Zeiten, wo einem jedes Rad wie auch immer das konfiguriert ist, noch warm aus den Händen gerissen wird, ist es ja wurscht wie viele Kunden man verprellt, die könnte man ja eh nicht beliefern. 
So bleibt nur festzustellen: Scott hat offenbar ein massives Lieferproblem. Ok das haben grad alle. Was mich konkret daran stört ist, wie man damit umgeht.


----------



## lightning666 (29. Januar 2022)

Ich hab meines jetzt abbestellt... Aus dem gleichen Grund. Keine Aussicht auf einen Liefertermin, noch nicht mal einen ungefähren Zeitraum :-(


----------



## Floyd0707 (29. Januar 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Ich suche mittlerweile in ganz Deutschland nach dem 910er in XL, aber scheinbar hat das weder jemand jemals gesehen noch bestellt. Mittlerweile gehe ich davon aus, daß das Rad ne absolute Luftnummer ist. Ich fühle mich komplett verarscht.
> Ich fand den Ansatz, Testräder zur Verfügung zu stellen, toll, und das, das ich gefahren bin, hat mich ja auch echt überzeugt. Aber was bitte soll das, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist zu liefern? Ich würde es ja schön finden, wenn der Hersteller mal sagen würde, ab wann er denn gedenkt, die Räder tatsächlich auszuliefern. Wenn das erst ab September wird, dann kann ich wenigstens eine Entscheidung treffen, ob ich bis dahin warten will. Wenn das Mai ist, macht es mir vielleicht nichts aus, und ich freue mich solange.
> Aber so, ganz ohne jegliche Transparenz, ärgere ich mich doppelt: erstens, weil mir niemand was sagen kann, und wenn ich dann woanders hingehe, ärgere ich mich vielleicht im Februar, wenn der Hersteller sagt, kucke mal, jetzt kann ich auf einmal liefern. Aber zu Zeiten, wo einem jedes Rad wie auch immer das konfiguriert ist, noch warm aus den Händen gerissen wird, ist es ja wurscht wie viele Kunden man verprellt, die könnte man ja eh nicht beliefern.
> So bleibt nur festzustellen: Scott hat offenbar ein massives Lieferproblem. Ok das haben grad alle. Was mich konkret daran stört ist, wie man damit umgeht.



Ich hatte ebenfalls Anfang Juli mein 910 in XL bestellt und befand mich in der gleichen Situation.

Vor 2  Wochen erhielt ich dann ein Anruf, dass der Händler jetzt ein L auf Lager hat und da ich mit mein 1,89 L und XL ggf fahren kann, habe ich eine Probefahrt gemacht und sofort zugeschlagen

Die XL hat er weiterhin bei Scott als Bestellung offen gelassen und bis heute noch kein Termin. Lediglich eine Zusage, aber mehr auch nicht 

Ps… mittlerweile sind auch Pedal dran


----------



## unknownbeats (29. Januar 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Ich suche mittlerweile in ganz Deutschland nach dem 910er in XL, aber scheinbar hat das weder jemand jemals gesehen noch bestellt. Mittlerweile gehe ich davon aus, daß das Rad ne absolute Luftnummer ist. Ich fühle mich komplett verarscht.
> Ich fand den Ansatz, Testräder zur Verfügung zu stellen, toll, und das, das ich gefahren bin, hat mich ja auch echt überzeugt. Aber was bitte soll das, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist zu liefern? Ich würde es ja schön finden, wenn der Hersteller mal sagen würde, ab wann er denn gedenkt, die Räder tatsächlich auszuliefern. Wenn das erst ab September wird, dann kann ich wenigstens eine Entscheidung treffen, ob ich bis dahin warten will. Wenn das Mai ist, macht es mir vielleicht nichts aus, und ich freue mich solange.
> Aber so, ganz ohne jegliche Transparenz, ärgere ich mich doppelt: erstens, weil mir niemand was sagen kann, und wenn ich dann woanders hingehe, ärgere ich mich vielleicht im Februar, wenn der Hersteller sagt, kucke mal, jetzt kann ich auf einmal liefern. Aber zu Zeiten, wo einem jedes Rad wie auch immer das konfiguriert ist, noch warm aus den Händen gerissen wird, ist es ja wurscht wie viele Kunden man verprellt, die könnte man ja eh nicht beliefern.
> So bleibt nur festzustellen: Scott hat offenbar ein massives Lieferproblem. Ok das haben grad alle. Was mich konkret daran stört ist, wie man damit umgeht.


bis vor kurzen stand ein 910 in xl bei stadler düsseldorf


----------



## sepplmail (29. Januar 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Ich suche mittlerweile in ganz Deutschland nach dem 910er in XL, aber scheinbar hat das weder jemand jemals gesehen noch bestellt. Mittlerweile gehe ich davon aus, daß das Rad ne absolute Luftnummer ist. Ich fühle mich komplett verarscht.
> Ich fand den Ansatz, Testräder zur Verfügung zu stellen, toll, und das, das ich gefahren bin, hat mich ja auch echt überzeugt. Aber was bitte soll das, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist zu liefern? Ich würde es ja schön finden, wenn der Hersteller mal sagen würde, ab wann er denn gedenkt, die Räder tatsächlich auszuliefern. Wenn das erst ab September wird, dann kann ich wenigstens eine Entscheidung treffen, ob ich bis dahin warten will. Wenn das Mai ist, macht es mir vielleicht nichts aus, und ich freue mich solange.
> Aber so, ganz ohne jegliche Transparenz, ärgere ich mich doppelt: erstens, weil mir niemand was sagen kann, und wenn ich dann woanders hingehe, ärgere ich mich vielleicht im Februar, wenn der Hersteller sagt, kucke mal, jetzt kann ich auf einmal liefern. Aber zu Zeiten, wo einem jedes Rad wie auch immer das konfiguriert ist, noch warm aus den Händen gerissen wird, ist es ja wurscht wie viele Kunden man verprellt, die könnte man ja eh nicht beliefern.
> So bleibt nur festzustellen: Scott hat offenbar ein massives Lieferproblem. Ok das haben grad alle. Was mich konkret daran stört ist, wie man damit umgeht.


Wie @unknownbeats sagt: Stadler hat an verschiedenen Standorten jede Menge von den Dingern rumstehen. Ich würd die einfach mal nach Entfernung zum Wohnort abtelefonieren. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du da fündig wirst


----------



## unknownbeats (29. Januar 2022)

also ich war gerade be stadler wegen meinem bestellten team issue nachfragen--leider war der weg umsonst der verkaufsleiter war nicht da und die normalen verkäufer konnten keine aussage treffen. das von mir erwähnte 910in xl ist mittlerweile weg. es steht im moment nur ein modell in grösse m dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCALE_CARBON (29. Januar 2022)

Scott kann aktuell keine Liefertermine nennen. Sagt mein Händler zumindest 🤔 obwohl ich mein Team issue in Juni bestellt habe


----------



## Floyd0707 (29. Januar 2022)

SCALE_CARBON schrieb:


> Scott kann aktuell keine Liefertermine nennen. Sagt mein Händler zumindest 🤔 obwohl ich mein Team issue in Juni bestellt habe


Ja ist auch wirklich so. Die Händler bekommen manchmal nur eine Lieferankündigung kurz vorher und plötzlich steht das bei denen. So war es auch bei mir


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (7. Februar 2022)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ebenfalls Anfang Juli mein 910 in XL bestellt und befand mich in der gleichen Situation.
> 
> Vor 2  Wochen erhielt ich dann ein Anruf, dass der Händler jetzt ein L auf Lager hat und da ich mit mein 1,89 L und XL ggf fahren kann, habe ich eine Probefahrt gemacht und sofort zugeschlagen
> 
> Die XL hat er weiterhin bei Scott als Bestellung offen gelassen und bis heute noch kein Termin. Lediglich eine Zusage, aber mehr auch nicht


Wenn Du mir mal den Händler nennst (gern auch per PN), dann frage ich den mal nett, ob ich mich an die Bestellung hängen kann. Ich frag' ja schon immer, ob die Händler irgendwas in ihren Büchern stehen haben, aber meist ohne Erfolg. Wenn da schonmal ein Händler ist, der eines überhaupt in XL bestellt hat, dann wäre das ja schonmal ein Schritt nach vorne.
@sepplmail Stadler hatte ich schon länger angefragt, Fehlanzeige. Meinst Du, die haben an jedem Standort ihre eigene Bestandsverwaltung? Ich hätte jetzt blauäugig geglaubt, daß die ihre Bestelllisten bundesweit durchsuchen. Mag aber sein, daß dem gar nicht so ist.


----------



## sepplmail (7. Februar 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> @sepplmail Stadler hatte ich schon länger angefragt, Fehlanzeige. Meinst Du, die haben an jedem Standort ihre eigene Bestandsverwaltung? Ich hätte jetzt blauäugig geglaubt, daß die ihre Bestelllisten bundesweit durchsuchen. Mag aber sein, daß dem gar nicht so ist.


Ich weiß leider nicht, wie deren Warenwirtschaftssystem funktioniert - ich kann dir nur sagen: Perfekt ist es nicht. Hatte mal ein Garmin Edge bestellt weil nicht vorrätig und ein paar Tage später zufällig in genau dem Geschäft im Regal gesehen. Gefragt ob das die neue Lieferung sei: Ja, ich kann mir eines mitnehmen, meine Bestellung wird gelöscht. Also gleich eins aus dem Regal mitgenommen. Ca. eine Woche später bekam ich den Anruf, dass mein bestelltes Gerät jetzt abholbereit sei. 
Wie auch immer, Stadler Regensburg ist ums Eck, ich kann gern vorbei schauen und dir dann sagen, ob n 910er in XL rumsteht. Müsstest halt ggf. hier abholen.


----------



## unknownbeats (7. Februar 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir mal den Händler nennst (gern auch per PN), dann frage ich den mal nett, ob ich mich an die Bestellung hängen kann. Ich frag' ja schon immer, ob die Händler irgendwas in ihren Büchern stehen haben, aber meist ohne Erfolg. Wenn da schonmal ein Händler ist, der eines überhaupt in XL bestellt hat, dann wäre das ja schonmal ein Schritt nach vorne.
> @sepplmail Stadler hatte ich schon länger angefragt, Fehlanzeige. Meinst Du, die haben an jedem Standort ihre eigene Bestandsverwaltung? Ich hätte jetzt blauäugig geglaubt, daß die ihre Bestelllisten bundesweit durchsuchen. Mag aber sein, daß dem gar nicht so ist.


laut der aussage der verkaufsleiter bei stadler düsseldorf bekommen alle 23fillialen das team issue axs in grösse xl insgesamt nur 3 räder- angeblich gehört eins davon mir . glaub es aber auch erst wenn es bei mir zuhause steht -)


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (7. Februar 2022)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, Stadler Regensburg ist ums Eck, ich kann gern vorbei schauen und dir dann sagen, ob n 910er in XL rumsteht. Müsstest halt ggf. hier abholen.


Danke, das ist echt nett von Dir! Regensburg wäre für mich prima, bin eh immer mal in der Gegend. 

Ich hab jetzt 19 Fahrradläden abtelefoniert und geemailt, von denen wollte mir keiner eines verkaufen. Entweder die sind mit Vorbestellungen eingedeckt, oder das Rad gibts echt nicht. Alle anderen Größen habe ich schon aufgestöbert, nur mit XL hatte ich bisher Pech.


----------



## Floyd0707 (8. Februar 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir mal den Händler nennst (gern auch per PN), dann frage ich den mal nett, ob ich mich an die Bestellung hängen kann. Ich frag' ja schon immer, ob die Händler irgendwas in ihren Büchern stehen haben, aber meist ohne Erfolg. Wenn da schonmal ein Händler ist, der eines überhaupt in XL bestellt hat, dann wäre das ja schonmal ein Schritt nach vorne.
> @sepplmail Stadler hatte ich schon länger angefragt, Fehlanzeige. Meinst Du, die haben an jedem Standort ihre eigene Bestandsverwaltung? Ich hätte jetzt blauäugig geglaubt, daß die ihre Bestelllisten bundesweit durchsuchen. Mag aber sein, daß dem gar nicht so ist.


Ich schreibe dir eine PN


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (8. Februar 2022)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe dir eine PN


Auch hier noch mal in der Öffentlichkeit: Herzlichen Dank! Die Bestellung lief tatsächlich noch, und ich konnte die quasi „übernehmen“. 
Jetzt freu ich mich schonmal fleissig, und hoffe, dass das demnächst was wird.


----------



## Powerzone (18. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Nach langer Abstinenz von diesem Forum, geselle ich mich nun auch in dem Wartezimmer dazu.
Angetan von dem schönen Wetter habe ich mich für ein neues Bike kundig gemacht und dabei über die neuen Scotts gestossen. Anhand Googlerecherche und einiger Youtubevideos habe ich das Spark 910 und das Spark RC Team Issue AXS in Betracht gezogen. Gestern konnte ich dann in einer Halle, kurz das 910er in Grösse L (welche für mich ideal scheint) und das Spark RC World Cup AXS in Grösse M probe fahren. Auf beiden fühlte ich mich wohl und habe mich dann aufgrund meiner Routenpräferenzen für das RC (aber in der Version Team Issue) entschieden. Ok, um erhlich zu sein, hat es mir auch das Aussehen des RC angetan  
Da mir der Händler die Liefersituation erläutert hatte, habe ich mich auch gleich gestern daran gemacht eines zu kaufen, was leider nicht geklappt hat. Aber immerhin konnte ich mir eines reservieren mit voraussichtlichem Lieferdatum März. Anzahlung bereits gemacht…

Also, ich freue mich auf mein Scott Spark RC Team Issue AXS Bike in Grösse L.


----------



## lightning666 (18. Februar 2022)

Wo hast du das so schnell noch aufgetrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powerzone (19. Februar 2022)

lightning666 schrieb:


> Wo hast du das so schnell noch aufgetrieben?


Schnell?
Ich habe stundenlang recherchiert und etliche Händler angerufen oder angeschrieben. 
Ein paar haben mich quasi ausgelacht als ich fragte ob sie eines auf Lager hätten. 😅
Zum Schluss habe ich zwei gefunden die ich hätte reservieren können und habe dann halt bei jenem Händler reserviert der näher ist.


----------



## unknownbeats (19. Februar 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Schnell?
> Ich habe stundenlang recherchiert und etliche Händler angerufen oder angeschrieben.
> Ein paar haben mich quasi ausgelacht als ich fragte ob sie eines auf Lager hätten. 😅
> Zum Schluss habe ich zwei gefunden die ich hätte reservieren können und habe dann halt bei jenem Händler reserviert der näher ist.


aber den händler willst du uns nicht nennen ? -)


----------



## lightning666 (19. Februar 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Schnell?
> Ich habe stundenlang recherchiert und etliche Händler angerufen oder angeschrieben.
> Ein paar haben mich quasi ausgelacht als ich fragte ob sie eines auf Lager hätten. 😅
> Zum Schluss habe ich zwei gefunden die ich hätte reservieren können und habe dann halt bei jenem Händler reserviert der näher ist.


Schnell hinsichtlich deiner Lieferzeit... Nicht deiner Recherchearbeit.


----------



## OMaOle (19. Februar 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> aber den händler willst du uns nicht nennen ? -)


Ich vermute mal irgendwo in der Schweiz


----------



## Powerzone (19. Februar 2022)

Ja, Händler ist in der Schweiz und er konnte nur Eines bestellen, welches jetzt für mich reserviert ist.
Bei Interesse kann ich schauen ob ich das noch auf die Reihe bekomme welches der zweite war. Ist auch in der Schweiz jedenfalls.

Aha, März gilt als schneller Liefertermin… ok… so war das gemeint 😅
Da haben alle Händler von demselben Termin gesprochen, scheint wohl alles in dem selben Container aus China zu kommen. Wobei der Termin ausdrücklich nicht garantiert wurde! 
Es kann auch irgendwann sein… 😞 Was ich einfach mal nicht hoffe. Sollte bis Ende April nicht geliefert worden sein, kann ich vom Kaufvertrag zurück treten Und erhalte dementsprechend meine Anzahlung zurück.


----------



## FocusFlo (20. Februar 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Nach langer Abstinenz von diesem Forum, geselle ich mich nun auch in dem Wartezimmer dazu.
> Angetan von dem schönen Wetter habe ich mich für ein neues Bike kundig gemacht und dabei über die neuen Scotts gestossen. Anhand Googlerecherche und einiger Youtubevideos habe ich das Spark 910 und das Spark RC Team Issue AXS in Betracht gezogen. Gestern konnte ich dann in einer Halle, kurz das 910er in Grösse L (welche für mich ideal scheint) und das Spark RC World Cup AXS in Grösse M probe fahren. Auf beiden fühlte ich mich wohl und habe mich dann aufgrund meiner Routenpräferenzen für das RC (aber in der Version Team Issue) entschieden. Ok, um erhlich zu sein, hat es mir auch das Aussehen des RC angetan
> ...


Hallo, powerzone könntest du mir angeben bei welchen Maßen du die Rahmengrösse gewählt hast. Beim Grössenrechner von Scott liege ich genau in der Mitte und schwanke auch noch zwischen M und L, bisher hatte ich aber nur die Chance das 910 in L zu fahren, hat sich auf jeden Fall nicht falsch angefühlg, in den Genuss ein RC oder ein anderes Modell in M zu fahren bin ich noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## Powerzone (20. Februar 2022)

181cm Grösse, 87cm Beinlänge. Ideal ist für mich L, M auch noch gut möglich.


----------



## Powerzone (22. Februar 2022)

Während ich warte und warte, schmiede ich schon Pläne was ich an dem Bike alles machen werde. Nicht viel! Ausser die üblichen Kleinigkeiten und die grösste Modifikation wird wohl eine absenkbare Sattelstütze werden. Hat wer Anregungen dazu welche das werden könnte? Klar liegt die Reverb AXS schon ein wenig auf der Hand, die ist halt aber sauschwer und teuer. Auch fraglich ob sich der Controller gescheit anbringen lässt. Habt ihr dazu Anmerkungen, Alternativen?


----------



## unknownbeats (22. Februar 2022)

bei mir werden als erstes die laufräder gewechselt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powerzone (22. Februar 2022)

Ja, sind schon nicht die besten drauf, aber wenn man da was ordentliches will, wirds gleich nochmals richtig teuer.
Was hast denn vor, die originalen ungebraucht demontieren und verkaufen, oder wie? 
Vor allem: Welche montierst du denn?


----------



## bart3 (22. Februar 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Während ich warte und warte, schmiede ich schon Pläne was ich an dem Bike alles machen werde. Nicht viel! Ausser die üblichen Kleinigkeiten und die grösste Modifikation wird wohl eine absenkbare Sattelstütze werden. Hat wer Anregungen dazu welche das werden könnte? Klar liegt die Reverb AXS schon ein wenig auf der Hand, die ist halt aber sauschwer und teuer. Auch fraglich ob sich der Controller gescheit anbringen lässt. Habt ihr dazu Anmerkungen, Alternativen?


Hi,
Ich habe in mein Spark eine Fox Transfer eingebaut.
Die ist relativ leicht und zuverlässig.
Vg


----------



## unknownbeats (22. Februar 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Ja, sind schon nicht die besten drauf, aber wenn man da was ordentliches will, wirds gleich nochmals richtig teuer.
> Was hast denn vor, die originalen ungebraucht demontieren und verkaufen, oder wie?
> Vor allem: Welche montierst du denn?


wenn stadler mir sie besorgen kann und ins jobrad angebot einbaut wir es auf die xmc von dt swiss hinaus laufen ...ansonsten lass ich mir welche individual aufbauen   aber auch mit 240er naben .


----------



## Powerzone (23. Februar 2022)

Hier im Wartezimmer gehen mir grad folgende Gedanken durch den Kopf…
Ein Containerschiff aus Übersee bis nach Europa braucht so etwa einen Monat.
Bedeutet, dass wenn die Bikes bis zum mir genanntem Datum 21. März geliefert werden sollen, müssen sie jetzt schon unterwegs sein. Und das müsste Scott doch bekannt geben können. Oder?

Also

Bikes sind jetzt bereits unterwegs = Der Liefertermin wird gehalten.
Bikes sind jetzt noch nicht unterwegs = Der Liefertermin wird nicht gehalten.


----------



## DrMacabre (23. Februar 2022)

Als heimlicher Mitleser und Nixschreiber hänge ich mich jetzt auch an die "Warteliste".

Bin zur Zeit am "konsolidieren" meines Fuhrparks und auf der Suche nach "einem Bike für alles".
(Hatte bis jetzt ein HT und ein AM (150mm))
Das Hardtail ist bereits verkauft und daher Platz für was Neues.

Ich bin 175cm groß und Rahmenhöhe M passt wie angegossen.
Bin im Laden das Spark 920 kurz probegesessen und es passte auf Anhieb.
Allerdings will ich gerne das 910...

...mal sehen was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## Powerzone (23. Februar 2022)

Das 910er ist doch massig verfügbar! Jedenfalls hier in der Schweiz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMacabre (23. Februar 2022)

Danke für den Hinweis!
Ich mache mich dann auf die Suche...


----------



## Powerzone (23. Februar 2022)

Sollte man den Rahmen wie schützen, oder ist das übertrieben?


			https://www.syncros.com/at/de/product/syncros-frame-protection-kit-spark-carbon


----------



## DrMacabre (24. Februar 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Sollte man den Rahmen wie schützen, oder ist das übertrieben?
> 
> 
> https://www.syncros.com/at/de/product/syncros-frame-protection-kit-spark-carbon


Sieht auf den ersten Blick nach viel Zeugs aus.
Aber außer der Oberseite des Oberrohrs ist es ungefähr das, was ich auch bekleben würde.

Unterrohr wegen Steinschlägen, Sitz- & Kettenstreben innen im Bereich der Reifen wegen Schlamm, Dreck und Steinen; dazu die Streben außen, wegen meiner krummen Fußstellung.
An meinem letzten Bike hatte ich auch die Stelle abgeklebt, wo die Flasche anschlagen könnte.

Aber knapp 70€ ist nicht gerade günstig.

Ein Mal beim Bekleben nicht aufgepasst und schon ist der entsprechende Streifen hinüber.


----------



## masterali (24. Februar 2022)

Hallo, ich habe mein 910er mit der Folie von https://www.easy-frame.com/ beklebt. Ging super und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist aus meiner Sicht deutlich besser als bei der Syncros-Folie, da eine deutlich größere Fläche geschützt wird. Ich habe die matte Folie verwendet, und finde dass die "Farbe" carbon-raw dadurch auch edler rüber kommt, da sich ein seidenmatter Glanz ergibt. Gruß Alex


----------



## GusFring (26. Februar 2022)

masterali schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mein 910er mit der Folie von https://www.easy-frame.com/ beklebt. Ging super und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist aus meiner Sicht deutlich besser als bei der Syncros-Folie, da eine deutlich größere Fläche geschützt wird. Ich habe die matte Folie verwendet, und finde dass die "Farbe" carbon-raw dadurch auch edler rüber kommt, da sich ein seidenmatter Glanz ergibt. Gruß Alex


Kann ich bestätigen. Die Syncros Folie ist vergleichsweise viel teurer und bietet wesentlich weniger Schutzfläche.


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (28. Februar 2022)

Soo, heute hat sich bei mir der Händler gemeldet, er hat eine Ankündigung von Scott für den Mai erhalten. 
Top! da kann ich mich ja jetzt schonmal vorfreuen!


----------



## DrMacabre (1. März 2022)

Mein 910er geht heute in den Versand...

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass alles klappt.
(Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass mir mein Bike auf dem Weg geschrottet wird)


----------



## kuczerek (1. März 2022)

Ich kann es nicht fassen, habe heute mein 910 beim Händler abgeholt


----------



## kuczerek (1. März 2022)

masterali schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mein 910er mit der Folie von https://www.easy-frame.com/ beklebt. Ging super und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist aus meiner Sicht deutlich besser als bei der Syncros-Folie, da eine deutlich größere Fläche geschützt wird. Ich habe die matte Folie verwendet, und finde dass die "Farbe" carbon-raw dadurch auch edler rüber kommt, da sich ein seidenmatter Glanz ergibt. Gruß Alex


Kannst Du vielleicht mal ein paar Fotos posten wie das aussieht? Wäre super, ich überlege auch mir diese Folie zu besorgen...


----------



## masterali (2. März 2022)

kuczerek schrieb:


> Kannst Du vielleicht mal ein paar Fotos posten wie das aussieht? Wäre super, ich überlege auch mir diese Folie zu besorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OMaOle (2. März 2022)

kuczerek schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht fassen, habe heute mein 910 beim Händler abgeholt


Gratulation, Liefertermin fürs Spark 930 12.09.-11.10.


----------



## DrMacabre (6. März 2022)

kuczerek schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht fassen, habe heute mein 910 beim Händler abgeholt


Pics or it didn't happen! 🤣


----------



## Floyd0707 (21. März 2022)

masterali schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1430168Anhang anzeigen 1430169Anhang anzeigen 1430170


die Folie ist transparent....deute ich das richtig?


----------



## Floyd0707 (21. März 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Soo, heute hat sich bei mir der Händler gemeldet, er hat eine Ankündigung von Scott für den Mai erhalten.
> Top! da kann ich mich ja jetzt schonmal vorfreuen!


Bei dem von mir empfohlenen Händler? Also mein "ehemaliges" XL 910?


----------



## Powerzone (22. März 2022)

Hat schon jemand Neuigkeiten von seinem bestellten Bike?


----------



## OMaOle (23. März 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Neuigkeiten von seinem bestellten Bike?


Ja, Lieferzeitraum für das Spark 930 in Orange zwischen 12.10. und 11.11.2022...


----------



## masterali (23. März 2022)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> die Folie ist transparent....deute ich das richtig?


Die Folie ist in glänzend oder matt erhältlich. Ich habe mich für die matte entschieden. Gibt ein schönes Finish! Und ja, die Folie ist natürlich transparent.


----------



## Bananamann (24. März 2022)

bart3 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe in mein Spark eine Fox Transfer eingebaut.
> Die ist relativ leicht und zuverlässig.
> Vg
> Anhang anzeigen 1425731


Sehr schön, gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (24. März 2022)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Bei dem von mir empfohlenen Händler? Also mein "ehemaliges" XL 910?


Jap, genau jenes.  Und der Mai ist sogar der von diesem Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (16. April 2022)

bei stadlerr düsseldorf steht ein team issue axs in grösse m


----------



## Powerzone (16. April 2022)

Seit wann?


----------



## unknownbeats (17. April 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Seit wann?


weiss ich nicht . hab es auf jedenfall heute nachmittag mit eigenen augen gesehen -) mein bestelltes xl leider nicht -(


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (30. April 2022)

Das erste Stück von meinem neuen Spark ist schonmal da! 
Dann kann ja jetzt der Rest nicht mehr lange dauern!


----------



## josch0dw (19. Mai 2022)

EEEENDLICH IST ES DA! Bestellung im August, vorgestern im Kleinwalstertal abgeholt

SCOTT SPARK 900 AXS


----------



## Powerzone (20. Mai 2022)

Ich konnte Meines soeben ab holen. Gleich gehts auf die erste kleine Tour 😃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powerzone (20. Mai 2022)

Hm, vom 12 in den 11 und vom 11 in den 10ten Gang schaltet es nur sehr harzig… werde ich morgen mal anschauen.
Trotzdem hier ein paar Fotos. 😃


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (21. Mai 2022)

Jaaaa jaaaaa jaaaaaaa!
Scheint, als habe Scott einen Container bekommen. Und ich mein Bikejuchhe!

36 Zähne (3mm Offset) klappt, ist aber verdammt eng.

Nach der ersten kurzen Probefahrt wünsche ich mir, ich hätte 40 Zähne und frage mich, wie man da mit der Originalausstattung zurechtkommen kann. Ganz zu schweigen von noch weniger. Muss vs wohl mal an der Trittfrequenz arbeiten.


----------



## Bananamann (21. Mai 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Muss vs wohl mal an der Trittfrequenz arbeiten.


und vielleicht auch mal bergauf fahren?! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (21. Mai 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> und vielleicht auch mal bergauf fahren?! 🤷‍♂️


Dazu bräuchte ich hier in der Gegend mal nen steilen Anstieg mit 500 hm oder so. Die Steilstrecken hier in der Heide sind kurz; für die steilsten Stücke, die ich bis jetzt probiert habe, reicht der drittkleinste Gang aus. Das sähe aber an längeren Anstiegen bestimmt anders aus.

Mal was anderes: Der Vorbau nein, wie heißt das Ding? Der Steuersatz? Das wo vorne die Gabel drinsteckt? knarzt wie Sau. Klingt als reibt da Gummi gegen Plastik oder Carbon. Kriegt man den irgendwie aufgeschraubt um da nachzusehen? Ich hab die Schraube ganz oben abgeschraubt, aber da bekomme ich nicht viel ab oder auf. Irgendwelche guten Ideen? Kann da was kaputtgehen von der Knarzerei?

Update: Hab diese olle Verkleidungskappe abbekommen, den Vorbau gelockert, alles bisschen festgedrückt und mit vorschriftsmässigen 5,5 von 6 Nm wieder festgezogen - Knarzen weg. Puh.  

Jetzt stört mich nur noch das gelegentliche Springen der Kette bei Last im höchsten Gang. Da das gefühlt im Abstand eines Kettenumlaufs passiert, hatte ich erst das Kettenschloss in Verdacht, aber das scheint unschuldig zu sein. muss mir die Kette nochmal genau anschauen; vielleicht ist da wo was reingeraten oder verbogen. Oder ich muss die Schaltung feinjustieren. Werde mal den äusseren Anschlag etwas ändern und sehen, ob das was bringt. Könnte ja sein, dass sich der Hinterbau unter Last leicht verzieht, und dann die Kette am 2. Ritzel aufsteigt. 

Ansonsten: Geiles Rad. Klettert fantastisch, rollt alles weg, und absenkbare Sattelstützen sind ein Traum.


----------



## Gilmore173 (22. Mai 2022)

Sooo...meins ist auch soweit fertig...bin total begeistert vom Fahrerlebis. 10,6kg wiegt es nun...bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.


----------



## Powerzone (22. Mai 2022)

War bei Deinem der Schutzkäfig für den Akku dabei?


----------



## Gilmore173 (24. Mai 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> War bei Deinem der Schutzkäfig für den Akku dabei?


Nein, war bei mir nicht dabei...bei Dir?


----------



## Powerzone (24. Mai 2022)

Nein, bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (24. Mai 2022)

Dito


----------



## dMod (26. Mai 2022)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickpa55 (3. Juni 2022)

Hatte am Wochenende festgestellt, dass ich bei meinem 910er mit dem Multitool welches an der Hinterachse angebracht ist, das Vorderrad nicht lösen kann.

Der Schlüssel kann nicht so weit reingesteckt werden, dass der Sechskant greift.

War dann kurz beim Händler und der meinte das sei unlogisch, aber normal...

Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## trickpa55 (3. Juni 2022)

.


----------



## dMod (3. Juni 2022)

trickpa55 schrieb:


> Hatte am Wochenende festgestellt, dass ich bei meinem 910er mit dem Multitool welches an der Hinterachse angebracht ist, das Vorderrad nicht lösen kann.
> 
> Der Schlüssel kann nicht so weit reingesteckt werden, dass der Sechskant greift.
> 
> ...



Ist bei mir auch so und ich hab mich auch schon darüber genervt... 

Hast du dir zufällig überlegt, einen Schnellspanner zu kaufen? Ich stehe da nämlich ziemlich aufm Schlauch, was für einen ich da kaufen müsste...


----------



## trickpa55 (3. Juni 2022)

Danke, dann ist das wohl leider normal.

Bisher nicht, aber das müsste ein 15x110mm Schnellspanner sein.

Angaben der Gabel:
_FOX 34 Float Performance Elite Air FIT4
3-Modes with low Speed adj. / Kabolt *15x110mm axle*
44mm offset / tapered steerer / Reb. Adj. / Lockout
130mm travel_


----------



## Gilmore173 (5. Juni 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Das erste Stück von meinem neuen Spark ist schonmal da!
> Dann kann ja jetzt der Rest nicht mehr lange dauern!
> Anhang anzeigen 1468623


Hallo Schnitzelzauber, wollte mit auch ein Kettenblatt von Garbaruk bestellen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher welches das passende ist. Das neue Scott hat ja eine Kettenlinie von 55mm. Benötige ich da eine Kettenblatt mit 0mm Offset? Oder das Standard mit 3mm bezüglich Boost?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Resimilchkuh (5. Juni 2022)

Sollte ein Standard Boost sein, die Kurbel ist eine "wide" Kurbel. 
Bei mir läuft's zumindest mit nem Boost KB.


----------



## Gilmore173 (5. Juni 2022)

Sooo, jetzt bin ich auch schlauer...hinten auf dem Kettenblatt ist (auch wenn sehr sehr klein) das Offset angegeben. 3mm ist das passende Offset. Also wie du bereits geschrieben hast ist das normale Boost-Kettenblatt das passende. Bestellung ist raus.


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (5. Juni 2022)

Hiho, ja das ist ein 3mm Kettenblatt. Soweit ich das gesehen bzw. verstanden hatte, gibts da keine anderen von genau dieser Sorte. Das Blatt passt an den Rahmen, aber ist sehr knapp (Zähne haben gut 1mm Abstand).
Bisher bin ich damit zufrieden, aber es hat auch erst 150km drauf.

Ich hatte auch erst lang rumgesucht, abeer ich glaube am Ende hat das originale 32er Shimanoblatt auch 3mm Offset, wenn ich das nicht ganz falsch verstanden hab. Jedenfalls läuft das 36er 3mm Offset Blatt ohne Probleme.


----------



## FirstGeneration (5. Juni 2022)

Mein Multitool für Spark RC 2020 passt natürlich für VH + HR,  alles andere wäre Unsinn. Da hat wohl dein Händler dir das falsche Tool gegeben, Zubehör für jedes Rad einzeln kommt in einem Karton.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtailer3 (14. Juni 2022)

Hallo @All,
ich bin seit meinem Motorrad Unfall vor ein paar Wochen ja nun langsam auf dem Weg der Besserung und bin gerade dabei wieder zurück zu finden zu meinem alten Hobby aus meiner Jugend. Eigentlich stand ein E Mountainbike  im Raum aller Spezialiced Levo. Nach langer Recherche hier und im Netz dann zu meinem Händler vor Ort und mir auf Krücken bisschen was Live anzuschauen. ( Damit ich ein Rad habe sobald ich wieder kann) Bis ich das Scott Spark hab dort stehen sehen. Das E Mountainbike war wie ausgelöscht in meinem Kopf und es sollte ein Spark werden. Nun zum problem  Er hatte genau zwei stück und eines in L und eines in M. Ich brauche aber gerne ein L bei 1,80 mit 84,5 er Beinlänge. Abgesehen davon das beide Räder schon verkauft waren zu meinem Pech. Also habe ich mich durch ganz Deutschland telefoniert und mich für ein Weißes 920 entschieden in größe L. Ich habe auch noch ein 910 zur Auswahl gehabt aber das war ein Vorführer und da ich weit weg wohne vom Händler wollte ich den Vorführer nicht ungesehen kaufen. Da ich eh auf AXS umrüsten will  und als Zweirad Mechaniker und Schrauber eh immer selber schraube und optimiere war das 920 die beste Basis dafür für mich. Mittlerweile ist es auf dem weg zu mir und sollte die tage kommen. Freue mich schon sehr auf die ersten arbeiten am Spark da ich momentan noch ein paar Wochen aus gesundheitlichen gründen aufs fahren warten muß. Das Bike ist bis zum ersten Einsatz dann auch fertig.
Die erste Optimierung wird die Schutzfolie sein und der umbau auf Sram GX oder X01Eagel AXS, XX1Kette und Ritzelpaket. Ein anderer Vorbau oder zumindest den Lenker austauschen gegen einen mit ein wenig Rise und etwas mehr breite.

Gibt es zu dem Vorbau oder dem Lenker am Spark scho eine Lösung hier im Forum?


Ich freue mich sehr das ich noch eines in meiner große gefunden habe.


----------



## unknownbeats (14. Juni 2022)

ich war mal wieder beim händler und hab nach meinem team issue axs nachgefragt. leider können die mir immer noch nichts sagen. was wohl auffällt das stadler alle grössen bereits erhalten hat nur keins in xl
jetzt meine frage hat jemand ein team isuue schon in natura in xl gesehen?
mfg


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. Juni 2022)

timtailer3 schrieb:


> Ein anderer Vorbau oder zumindest den Lenker austauschen gegen einen mit ein wenig Rise und etwas mehr breite.


Bist du dir sicher? Ich bin noch 3cm groesser als du. Mein 920 kam glaub mit 3cm Spacer unterm Vorbau, welche ich alle rausgeschmissen und hab und die Gabel entsprechend gekuerzt. Ich wuerde es keinen mm hoeher wollen.
Die Lenkerbreite finde ich auch ideal.


----------



## timtailer3 (14. Juni 2022)

Ok , das ist mal eine aussage. Wie gesagt ich bekomme es erst in den nächsten Tagen. Ich werde es mir anschauen. Danke aber für deine Erfahrung.


----------



## jack10 (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo! ich habe seit März 2022 ein SCOTT Spark RC World Cup AXS Bike und habe das Problem das wenn ich die Federung sperre, ich sobald ich trete ins hüpfen anfange das sehr lästig ist. Meine Frau hat seit Juni das SCOTT Contessa Spark RC World Cup Bike und hat ebenfalls das selbe Problem


----------



## Resimilchkuh (21. Juni 2022)

Was hüpft denn, sperrt das Fahwerk nicht komplett? Ansonsten fällt mir nur falscher Reifendruck ein, das kann bei hoher TF auch zu so einem Effekt führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack10 (21. Juni 2022)

Es sperrt, fühlt sich auch am Stand fest an! Es schaukelt sich aber beim treten auf, so das man glaubt man sitzt auf einem Pferd. Den Reifendruck habe ich auch schon erhöht auf 3Bar (normal fahre ich 1,8Bar Schlauchlos) ich habe auch schon von Schwalbe die 2,25 Bereifung probiert ebenfalls mit mehr oder weniger Druck. das fahrverhalten bleibt immer das Gleiche. sobald ich das Fahrwerk auf die mittlere Stellung schalte, gleicht es das hüpfen etwas aus, aber das ist nur eine Notlösung!


----------



## FirstGeneration (21. Juni 2022)

Was sagt Dein Verkäufer dazu?


----------



## jack10 (21. Juni 2022)

Sehr geehrter Herr


Wir konnten Ihr Spark nun in den vergangenen 2 Werktagen ausgiebig überprüfen und auch testen. 

Vorab es ist schon gleich nach auspacken des Bikes aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau seitliches Spiel hatte - Grund dafür war eine lockerere Verschraubung des Mainlinks. 

Diese Verschraubung wurde mit korrektem Drehmoment angezogen und das laterale Spiel damit behoben. Weiters wurden dann alle weiteren technischen Checks an den Bauteilen und Gelenksteilen durchgeführt. 

Auffallend war hierbei wiederum nur das übermäßige Spiel der Fox Transfer Stütze - jene muss auf alle Fälle zu Fox zur Garantiereparatur eingesendet werden. (Anmerkung: Die Stütze in jetzigem Zustand kann das Gefühl hier am Bike aktuell noch verstärken) *Laut Fox braucht die leichtere verbaute SL Stütze das Spiel das sie funktioniert*

anschließende Vergleichstestfahrten mit Spark Modellen aus unserer Testflotte und auch Austausch der Laufräder um Cush Core als evtl Grund an Ihrem Spark WC auszuschließen zeigten keinerlei Auffälligkeiten. Selbiges Fahrverhalten bei gesperrtem Fahrwerk bei Ihrem Spark als auch bei unseren diversen Sparks auch nach diversem Kreuztausch diverser Anbauteile (Laufräder) .

Wir konnten somit das Fahrverhalten als normal und unauffällig für die Spark Modellreihe einstufen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (24. Juni 2022)

Hast du denn rebound sinnvoll eingestellt?
Hast du mal versucht, die Züge des Twinlocks per Einsteller zu straffen?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (25. Juni 2022)

Wenn das FW ordnungsgemäß sperrt, kann es daran ja nicht liegen. Dann bleiben ja eigentlich nur noch die Reifen und der Luftdruck. Bei 3 Bar hüpfen meine Räder auch, aber Du schreibst ja, dass Du eigentlich 1,8 fährst.......


----------



## jack10 (25. Juni 2022)

Hallo und guten Morgen!

mit dem Reifendruck hab ich mich schon gespielt von 1,5-3,5Bar! den Rebound habe ich gemeinsam mit meinem Händler eingestellt und auch nochmal kontrolliert (25%) das passt auch. das FW sperrt finde ich sehr gut und ist bocksteif. An den Twinlocks habe ich auch schon gedreht, aber keine Änderung. jetzt versuche ich noch eine fixe Sattelstütze.
Meine Meinung dazu ist mittlerweile die das, das Sattelrohr zu flach konstruiert worden ist und durch den Hebel ein flex entsteht der sich dann aufschaukelt.


----------



## timtailer3 (25. Juni 2022)

Was ja auch nicht sein kann denn dann hätten das alle anderen ja auch 😉✌🏻. Zumindest hab ich von dem Phänomen noch nicht so viel mitbekommen oder gelesen. Oder hat hier sonst noch wer so ein Problem mit dem Spark?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (25. Juni 2022)

Bei was für einer TF schaukelt es sich denn auf? Ist es denn ein Aufschaukeln oder doch eher Hüpfen und wenn Hüpfen, ist das doch garantiert abhängig von der TF und hört direkt auf, wenn Du nicht mehr trittst?!

Aufschaukeln wäre eher ein sich selbst verstärkender Effekt, wie z.B. bei offenem Fahrwerk und unharmonischer Zug- und Druckstufe.

Wenn es am Sitzwinkel läge, müsste ja beim Wiegetritt Ruhe sein...

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ein so deutlicher Flex dann wohl auch bald zum Bruch führen müsste. 
Auch würde ich das bezweifeln, da bei Stützen, die z.B. extra für Flex gemacht sind (z.B. die VCLS von Canyon) das eigentlich auch nicht vorkommt. Meine am Hardtail flext jedenfalls schon recht deutlich und da ist auch kein Aufschaukeln zu spüren. 
Ok ja, bei sehr hoher TF (100+) mit relativ wenig Last, hüpf ich auf dem Rad auch etwas, das ist aber klar an den Reifendruck gekoppelt.

Mach doch mal ein Video, darauf kann man sicher leicht sehen, was denn hüpft.


----------



## unknownbeats (29. Juni 2022)

ein wunder scheint zu geschehen,,,,lol laut scott soll mein team issue tatsächlich in der nächsten woche kommen. kann bitte jemand für mich die problematik mit dem bolzen am hinterbau noch mal zusammenfassen und noch besser mir kurz erklären was dagegen zu tun ist. 
danke und gruss


----------



## Mexx4 (1. Juli 2022)

Kurzfassung:
Der obere Dämpferbolzen hat sich bei den ersten Bikes nach einiger Zeit gelockert. Bei mir wars auch so, ich habe nach ca. 150km ein deutliches Spiel im Hintrerbau bemerkt, wenn ich das Hinterrad hochgehoben habe.

Lösung: Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen, dann kommt der Bolzen im kleinen Fenster im Rahmen zum Vorschein, Bolzen raus, Locktite drauf, Bolzen mit 15 anstatt 10Nm anziehen, seither absolute R.uhe.

Die neuen Räder haben das Problem hoffentlich nicht mehr, auf den neuen Bolzen ist auch "15Nm" aufgelasert, die werden also offenbar ab Werk stärker angezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powerzone (1. Juli 2022)

Von heute auf morgen mal auf Faktor 1,5 geändert. Sehr vertrauenserweckend 🙃


----------



## unknownbeats (1. Juli 2022)

Mexx4 schrieb:


> Kurzfassung:
> Der obere Dämpferbolzen hat sich bei den ersten Bikes nach einiger Zeit gelockert. Bei mir wars auch so, ich habe nach ca. 150km ein deutliches Spiel im Hintrerbau bemerkt, wenn ich das Hinterrad hochgehoben habe.
> 
> Lösung: Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen, dann kommt der Bolzen im kleinen Fenster im Rahmen zum Vorschein, Bolzen raus, Locktite drauf, Bolzen mit 15 anstatt 10Nm anziehen, seither absolute R.uhe.
> ...


danke schön


----------



## Resimilchkuh (1. Juli 2022)

Farblich ja nicht mein Ding, aber BC hat ein RC Team in M und gerade 20% auf Bikes


----------



## philis (4. Juli 2022)

Kennt jemand einen Händler wo man beim Scott spark 910 XL unter Liste verhandeln kann? Meine zwei in der Region, kommen mir nicht entgegen.


----------



## unknownbeats (4. Juli 2022)

kann mir bitte jemand einen tip für die probefahrt geben? ich meine den druck in psi für den dämpfer. zu meiner schande wiege ich 100kg 
danke und gruss


----------



## m0wlheld (4. Juli 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> kann mir bitte jemand einen tip für die probefahrt geben? ich meine den druck in psi für den dämpfer. zu meiner schande wiege ich 100kg
> danke und gruss



100kg pure Kraft sind kein Grund für Scham und die empfohlenen PSI stehen an der Gabel.

Wenn Du über dem maximal angegebenen Gewicht liegst (fahrbereit) würde ich das Maximum nehmen, aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (4. Juli 2022)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> 100kg pure Kraft sind kein Grund für Scham und die empfohlenen PSI stehen an der Gabel.
> 
> Wenn Du über dem maximal angegebenen Gewicht liegst (fahrbereit) würde ich das Maximum nehmen, aber nicht mehr.


Wenn denn nicht nach dem Dämpfer gefragt wäre
Glaube Scott hat was dazu im Manual stehen. 
Aber ist doch mit der SAG Anzeige relativ schnell selbst ermittelt,  zumindest grob. 
Ich bin irgendwas um 260, bei 85 kg, trUe dem Wert aber nur begrenzt, da meine beiden Pumpen nicht recht mit dem Dämpfer kommunizieren.


----------



## unknownbeats (4. Juli 2022)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Wenn denn nicht nach dem Dämpfer gefragt wäre
> Glaube Scott hat was dazu im Manual stehen.
> Aber ist doch mit der SAG Anzeige relativ schnell selbst ermittelt,  zumindest grob.
> Ich bin irgendwas um 260, bei 85 kg, trUe dem Wert aber nur begrenzt, da meine beiden Pumpen nicht recht mit dem Dämpfer kommunizieren.


sorry mein fehler ..ich bekomme das  rc team issue also mit dem rock shoxx  dämpfer


----------



## unknownbeats (4. Juli 2022)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> 100kg pure Kraft sind kein Grund für Scham und die empfohlenen PSI stehen an der Gabel.
> 
> Wenn Du über dem maximal angegebenen Gewicht liegst (fahrbereit) würde ich das Maximum nehmen, aber nicht mehr.


ich fragte ja nach dem dämpfer in dem fall  der RS Nude 5 RL3, 120 mm,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddyfr (4. Juli 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> kann mir bitte jemand einen tip für die probefahrt geben? ich meine den druck in psi für den dämpfer. zu meiner schande wiege ich 100kg
> danke und gruss


Hier die Einstellungen als Richtwerte für den Nude Dämpfer.

95-100 kg | 232 PSI | 4 Clicks Rebound*
100-104 kg | 254 PSI | 4 Clicks Rebound*
*von komplett geschlossen


----------



## unknownbeats (5. Juli 2022)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Hier die Einstellungen als Richtwerte für den Nude Dämpfer.
> 
> 95-100 kg | 232 PSI | 4 Clicks Rebound*
> 100-104 kg | 254 PSI | 4 Clicks Rebound*
> *von komplett geschlossen


danke schön


----------



## FirstGeneration (5. Juli 2022)

Ich hänge mich mal dran kurz an die "Dämpfereinstellungen" mit meiner Frage:

@Paddyfr   - ich fahre das 2020er Spark RC 900 Pro mit einem Fox Dämpfer und egal, ob ich den auf 140PSI oder 250PSI aufpumpe, habe ich bei beiden Drücken ca. 25-30% SAG, nutze aber den Dämpfer nie mehr als ca. 70%.... Liegt das an der Bauweise des doch recht kurzen Dämpfers (Nude Evol Trunnion) und daran, daß ein oder zwei Token verbaut sind?
Bzw. was muss ich machen, um die Dämpfung eher linear hinzukriegen? Einen Token ggf. entfernen??
Oder muss das einfach so sein?
(Ich möchte es einfach nur verstehen) - Sorry für Off T.
Viele Grüße


----------



## dMod (5. Juli 2022)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich mal dran kurz an die "Dämpfereinstellungen" mit meiner Frage:
> 
> @Paddyfr   - ich fahre das 2020er Spark RC 900 Pro mit einem Fox Dämpfer und egal, ob ich den auf 140PSI oder 250PSI aufpumpe, habe ich bei beiden Drücken ca. 25-30% SAG, nutze aber den Dämpfer nie mehr als ca. 70%.... Liegt das an der Bauweise des doch recht kurzen Dämpfers (Nude Evol Trunnion) und daran, daß ein oder zwei Token verbaut sind?
> Bzw. was muss ich machen, um die Dämpfung eher linear hinzukriegen? Einen Token ggf. entfernen??
> ...



Spätestens bei der Dämpfereinstellung vermisse ich den freien Zugang zum Dämpfer... nur mit der SAG-Anzeige aussen (anhand des "Travels", oder?) finde ich die ganze Sache ziemlich ungenau. Direkt beim Hub ablesen wäre genauer, aber da ist der Zugang natürlich eingeschränkt.


----------



## unknownbeats (5. Juli 2022)

moin . ich hätte noch eine frage zu der rahmenschutzfolie von syncros. kann mir irgendwie nicht den unterschied zwischen der matten under der gloss version vorstellen finde auch keine fotos wodrauf der unterschied zu erkennen wäre. ich bekomme das team issue mmit dem farbwechsel...welche folien variante würdet ihr empfehlen und dann warum -)
mfg micha


----------



## Paddyfr (5. Juli 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> kann mir irgendwie nicht den unterschied zwischen der matten under der gloss version vorstellen


Matte Oberfläche / Glänzende Oberfläche

Dein Bike hat einen matten Lack, somit würde die matte Folie am Besten passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtailer3 (5. Juli 2022)

https://www.easy-frame.com 
Schau bei denen vorbei. Die Folien sind das beste was ich je verarbeitet habe. Die bieten zwei Sets für das Spark an. Eine beinahe komplette folierung
oder eben die Teil folierung. Die Sets kommen mit allem was man zur Montage braucht wie Anleitung , Rakel und Tücher usw.... 
Für dein Mattes Finish brauchst du auch die Matte Folie ist doch ganz klar. Alles das ist auf der Seite beschrieben. Ich kann es dir nur empfehlen. Du brauchst dabei aber viel ruhe und zeit dann ist das Kinder leicht.


----------



## unknownbeats (5. Juli 2022)

timtailer3 schrieb:


> https://www.easy-frame.com
> Schau bei denen vorbei. Die Folien sind das beste was ich je verarbeitet habe. Die bieten zwei Sets für das Spark an. Eine beinahe komplette folierung
> oder eben die Teil folierung. Die Sets kommen mit allem was man zur Montage braucht wie Anleitung , Rakel und Tücher usw....
> Für dein Mattes Finish brauchst du auch die Matte Folie ist doch ganz klar. Alles das ist auf der Seite beschrieben. Ich kann es dir nur empfehlen. Du brauchst dabei aber viel ruhe und zeit dann ist das Kinder leicht.


danke für den tip .hab mir gerade das grosse kit bestellt...scheisse teuer aber ich denke das bike ist es wert ein wenig mehr beschützt zu werden -)


----------



## unknownbeats (6. Juli 2022)

timtailer3 schrieb:


> https://www.easy-frame.com
> Schau bei denen vorbei. Die Folien sind das beste was ich je verarbeitet habe. Die bieten zwei Sets für das Spark an. Eine beinahe komplette folierung
> oder eben die Teil folierung. Die Sets kommen mit allem was man zur Montage braucht wie Anleitung , Rakel und Tücher usw....
> Für dein Mattes Finish brauchst du auch die Matte Folie ist doch ganz klar. Alles das ist auf der Seite beschrieben. Ich kann es dir nur empfehlen. Du brauchst dabei aber viel ruhe und zeit dann ist das Kinder leicht.


kaufentscheidung war hauptsächlich das es die folien auch auf die rahmengrösse abgestimmt gibt. bekommen ein xl modell da sind die uni aufkleber von syncros evt knapp kurz


----------



## yo_alex (8. Juli 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mein Scott Spark RC Comp in S vor 4 Wochen bekommen.😊

Keine Wartezeit; der Händler in Kehlheim hatte jede Menge Scott Spark´s da.

Als Add-On habe noch ne DropperPost von Crankbrothers einbauen lassen. Mittlerweile wurde auf tubeless umgerüstet, Klickpedale montiert und der Sattel getauscht.

Leider passt in Rahmengröße S nur ein Flaschenhalter. Hätte ich auch vorher gewusst, wenn ich nur gründlich den Artikel im Forum gelesen hätte. Mit der 1Liter Flasche, die reinpasst kann ich aber ganz gut leben.

Das Bike fährt sich wirklich TOP, nur mit dem Vorderreifen Maxxis Rekon Race komme ich irgendwie nicht zurecht. Da fehlt mir die Spurtreue. Sollte jemand ne bessere Alternative zum verbauten Rekon Race kennen - bitte gerne her damit. Mit der 11-50er Kassette und den 32 Zähnen komme ich im Oberpfälzer Hügelland bzw. Fichtelgebirge sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## Southbike (8. Juli 2022)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich mal dran kurz an die "Dämpfereinstellungen" mit meiner Frage:
> 
> @Paddyfr   - ich fahre das 2020er Spark RC 900 Pro mit einem Fox Dämpfer und egal, ob ich den auf 140PSI oder 250PSI aufpumpe, habe ich bei beiden Drücken ca. 25-30% SAG, nutze aber den Dämpfer nie mehr als ca. 70%.... Liegt das an der Bauweise des doch recht kurzen Dämpfers (Nude Evol Trunnion) und daran, daß ein oder zwei Token verbaut sind?
> Bzw. was muss ich machen, um die Dämpfung eher linear hinzukriegen? Einen Token ggf. entfernen??
> ...


Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Kann dir morgen mehr sagen. Ist es bei dir ähnlich, dass die Anzeige in der Grundeinstellung also der Strich über der 0 ist - anstatt neutral bei 0.
Ich vermute mal, dass ich einen weiteren Spacer brauche


----------



## unknownbeats (9. Juli 2022)

gerade mein team issue abgeholt. soweit alles gut denke ich haben auch von sich aus den bolzen mit 15nm angezogen .. im stand knarzen die züge im bereich vorbau(steuerrohr) beim lenken ein wenig nervig,,,beim fahren hört man es eigentlich kaum . der händler meinte das würde sich in wenigen tagen legen. das system müsse sich erst eingrooven. war das bei euch auch so?


----------



## jack10 (9. Juli 2022)

Hallo! Wir sind leider noch immer nicht weitergekommen. Beim sperren des Fahrwerks fängt das Spark RC sehr ungemütlich zu hüpfen an. Wir haben es mal am Tacx aufgespannt um zu filmen. 
Hat vielleicht doch jemand einen Tipp dazu. 
Ps. Wie kann ich ein Video raufstellen


----------



## jack10 (9. Juli 2022)

Hallo! Leider sind wir immer noch nicht weiter, unser Spark RC fängt ganz unangenehm ins hüpfen an sobald man das Fahrwerk komplett sperrt.


----------



## Powerzone (9. Juli 2022)

Habe nun an meinem endlich die Reverb AXS 390mm verbauen können.
Hat jemand eine gescheite Lösung wie der Schalter dafür auf der rechten Seite montiert werden kann? Ich habe ihn jetzt rechts, was von der Bedienung her gar nicht mal so schlecht ist. Ausschauen tuts aber schon komisch 😂


----------



## unknownbeats (10. Juli 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Habe nun an meinem endlich die Reverb AXS 390mm verbauen können.
> Hat jemand eine gescheite Lösung wie der Schalter dafür auf der rechten Seite montiert werden kann? Ich habe ihn jetzt rechts, was von der Bedienung her gar nicht mal so schlecht ist. Ausschauen tuts aber schon komisch 😂


ich plane evt auch das nachrüsten dieser stütze. aber aus optischen gründen wollte ich evt die sram axs blip lösung verfolgen. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sram die anfänglichen software probleme in den griff bekommen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (10. Juli 2022)

jack10 schrieb:


> Hallo! Leider sind wir immer noch nicht weiter, unser Spark RC fängt ganz unangenehm ins hüpfen an sobald man das Fahrwerk komplett sperrt.


Hast du wirklich mal den Rebound ganz auf und ganz zu gemacht und dann jeweils geschaut, ob es besser/schlechter wird?


----------



## unknownbeats (11. Juli 2022)

was ein wenig nervt das alles schrauben (vorbau -lenker- sattel und selbst trinkflaschenhalter) alles torx schrauben sind. zum glück haben wir in der firma ein sehr grosses magazin...werden alle getauscht -)


----------



## beutelfuchs (12. Juli 2022)

Falls jemand seine Wicked Will Originalbereifung loswerden moechte, bitte PM


----------



## unknownbeats (16. Juli 2022)

ich würde gerne mein cocpit ein wenig erhöhen --fahre das rc team issue in xl - passt diese lenker kombi auch ? also montage denke ich passt sicher meine frage bezieht sich auf die kabelführung 
danke und ride on 


			https://www.syncros.com/de/de/product/syncros-fraser-ic-sl-dc-760mm?article=2879910135202


----------



## timtailer3 (17. Juli 2022)

Ja das kannst du so machen. Das sollte mit der Kabelführung problemlos klappen.


----------



## Powerzone (18. Juli 2022)

Nachdem ich es geschafft hatte meine Schaltung perfekt ein zu stellen, fängt sie nun nach 250km, wieder an rum zu zicken. Heisst sie schaltet nicht immer und manchmal rattert sie, also die Kette bleibt nicht sauber im gewählten Gang, sondern springt immer so ein wenig zum nächsten. Hatte keinen Sturz oder sonst wie was ungewolltes. Muss ich damit leben weil das einfach so ist, oder wie ist das denn bei Euch?


----------



## timtailer3 (18. Juli 2022)

Damit musst du auf garkein Fall leben. Anscheinend hat sich da etwas verstellt. Evtl oben am trigger korrigieren damit die Kette wieder sauber in der Flucht läuft. Ansonsten nochmal eine Grundeinstellung machen. Wenn alles gut eingestellt ist und alle Schrauben fest sind sollte sich da nicht verstellen. Welche Schaltung fährst du?


----------



## Powerzone (18. Juli 2022)

AXS GX, also die die original auf dem Scott Spark Team Issue 2022 drauf ist. Wüsste nicht was sich da verstellt haben sollte und warum.


----------



## Paddyfr (18. Juli 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht was sich da verstellt haben sollte und warum.


Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung auf das Gewinde der B-Gap Schraube, einstellen und Finger weg. Ab Werk ist da eine TufLok Schraubensicherung drauf, trotz dessen vibriert sich die Schraube als raus.

Ist ja aber eher ein allgemeines GX AXS Schaltungsthema und hat nichts mit dem Bike Modell zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtailer3 (18. Juli 2022)

Super Tip, habe an meinem 920 auch die GX AXS nachgerüstet und werde das auch mal checken.


----------



## unknownbeats (22. Juli 2022)

so langsam fängt das tuning an ...basis war das team issue in grösse xl ...... out of  the box also mit schläuchen montiert hatte ich 11.9 kg auf der waage.... 
änderungen bis jetzt 
MCFK 30 mm felgen mit dt swiss 240
conti race king tubeless montiert 90ml milch
sram eagle x0 kassette und kette
xpedio pedale
fidlock magnet flaschenhalter 2 x
garmin halterung und lupine remote
sqlab 611 sattel
shimano 900 bremsscheiben
all together bleibt die waage auf 11.15 kg stehen
frasier ic dc und sattelstütze ritchey superlogic sind auf dem weg   
x0 kurbel wird bestellt sobald lieferbar  
zielgewicht von 10.5kg  wird wohl nicht geschafft aber werd nicht weit entfernt landen -)
schönes wochenende allen !!!
gruss


----------



## subdiver (22. Juli 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> ..basis war das team issue in grösse xl ...... out of  the box also mit schläuchen montiert hatte ic
> 11.9 kg auf der waage....



Nicht wenig für so ein Race-Bike.
Die neuen Spark sind anscheinend schwerer geworden, liegt‘s an den Komponenten?


----------



## unknownbeats (22. Juli 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Nicht wenig für so ein Race-Bike.
> Die neuen Spark sind anscheinend schwerer geworden, liegt‘s an den Komponenten?


da sind original dicke 2.4er pellen drauf die dann auch noch mit schläuchen verbaut sind ...auch die 1950gr laufräder hauen einen nicht vom sockel... 120mm federwg bringen natürlich auch ein paar gramm mehr auf die waage-


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (22. Juli 2022)

Hat jetzt eigentlich jeder ein Spark, der eins wollte? Im Januar hab ich 20 Händler abgeklappert, und keiner wollte mir ein 910er in XL vor 2023 anbieten. Keiner! Hab dann >100km entfernt zugeschlagen, was natürlich wegen Inspektionen, Nachbesserungen etc. pp. blöd ist. Nur um dann bei meinem Laden vor der Haustür über genau jenes Modell zu stolpern. Grrr! 
Mittlerweile scheint sich der Lieferstau in Wohlgefallen aufzulösen, ist das echt so?


----------



## unknownbeats (22. Juli 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Hat jetzt eigentlich jeder ein Spark, der eins wollte? Im Januar hab ich 20 Händler abgeklappert, und keiner wollte mir ein 910er in XL vor 2023 anbieten. Keiner! Hab dann >100km entfernt zugeschlagen, was natürlich wegen Inspektionen, Nachbesserungen etc. pp. blöd ist. Nur um dann bei meinem Laden vor der Haustür über genau jenes Modell zu stolpern. Grrr!
> Mittlerweile scheint sich der Lieferstau in Wohlgefallen aufzulösen, ist das echt so?


naja im januar warst du auch schon recht spät unterwegs ... ich hatte meins ende september bestellt,,,hatte aber auch den vorteil das ich noch den alten preis bezahlt habe obwohl ich keine anzahlung getätigt hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (22. Juli 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Hat jetzt eigentlich jeder ein Spark, der eins wollte?



Ich könnte sofort von meinem Händler ein 910er in M bekommen.

Für mich würde aber nur ein RC Pro oder WC in Frage kommen, diese sind aber nicht lieferbar.
Macht nichts, denn bislang muss ich mich noch an die Optik gewöhnen.


----------



## timtailer3 (22. Juli 2022)

Ich hätte auch ein 910 in L bekommen können und habe mich aber bewusst für das 920 entschieden. Da ich eh alles selber schraube und einiges geändert wird ist das rein Preislich schon attraktiver wenn man überhaupt davon sprechen kann. Ich fand den weißen Rahmen auch ganz schick. Die Gabel hat schon das Grip2 update bekommen in der letzten Woche und der Rahmen bekommt gerade eine Easy Grip voll verklebung. Die Schaltung wurde getauscht gegen die Eagel GX AXS. Der wenige Gewichts vorteil gegenüber einer X01 oder sogar XX1 sehe ich mir preislich da einfach nicht raus. Die Kette und das Ritzelpaket wird nach dem ersten Satz aber doch gegen die XX1 getauscht wird aber vorerst drauf bleiben. Mir gehts zwar auch schon um Gewicht aber in erster Linie um Haltbarkeit bzw. Zuverlässigkeit/ Performance auf dem Trail.  Reifen werden natürlich Tubles gefahren und die originale Lenker Vorbau Kombi wird einer leichteren Lenker Vorbau Einheit von Race Face weichen mit neuer Steuersatz Abdeckung von Acros. Evtl. wird auch die Bremse nochmal gegen eine leichtere XTR gewechselt wobei die Bremspower der SLX der XTR in nichts nachsteht. Das wird aber im Laufe der Zeit passieren wenn ich das Gefühl habe das ich noch was an Performance gewinnen kann.


----------



## subdiver (23. Juli 2022)

@timtailer3 
Lässt sich Vorbau/Lenker einfach so tauschen?
Wo werden dann die Züge und Leitungen verlegt?


----------



## timtailer3 (23. Juli 2022)

@subdiver ,
Das ist gar kein Problem , das gibt bei Acros extra passende Steuersatz Abdeckungen für oben drauf damit kannst du ohne Probleme jeden andere Lenker Vorbau Kombi fahren die du möchtest.
https://acros-components.com/produc...satzdeckel-zs56-asym-od62-fastback-icr-p?c=83


----------



## dMod (24. Juli 2022)

Gibt es RC Besitzer, die ihren Lenker ausgetauscht haben und nun ihren Fraser iC SL *XC *verkaufen möchten? Wenn ja, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden. Ich würde gerne meinen DC mit einem XC ersetzen.


----------



## unknownbeats (24. Juli 2022)

dMod schrieb:


> Gibt es RC Besitzer, die ihren Lenker ausgetauscht haben und nun ihren Fraser iC SL *XC *verkaufen möchten? Wenn ja, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden. Ich würde gerne meinen DC mit einem XC ersetzen.


welchen dc version hast du denn... mir hat man den falschen geliefert muss ihn zurrück schicken...vielleicht kommen wir ins geschäft -)


----------



## dMod (24. Juli 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> welchen dc version hast du denn... mir hat man den falschen geliefert muss ihn zurrück schicken...vielleicht kommen wir ins geschäft -)



Sorry, ich hab wohl einen wichtigen Punkt vergessen: Jetzt habe ich einen *nicht*-integrierten DC und suche einen integrierten XC. Ich nehme an, du bist auch auf der Suche nach einem iC.


----------



## unknownbeats (24. Juli 2022)

dMod schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hab wohl einen wichtigen Punkt vergessen: Jetzt habe ich einen *nicht*-integrierten DC und suche einen integrierten XC. Ich nehme an, du bist auch auf der Suche nach einem iC.





			https://www.exxpozed.de/syncros-fraser-ic-sl-xc-740mm-lenker#!?variant=1734466
		

mit rabat code 270 taler -)


----------



## SO82 (25. Juli 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> so langsam fängt das tuning an ...basis war das team issue in grösse xl ...... out of  the box also mit schläuchen montiert hatte ich 11.9 kg auf der waage....
> änderungen bis jetzt
> MCFK 30 mm felgen mit dt swiss 240
> conti race king tubeless montiert 90ml milch
> ...


10,5 ist sportlich... Bin jetzt bei 10,7 inkl. Dropperpost mit einem Aufbau der auch stabil ist. Das alles an einem Team Issues AXS.


----------



## philis (25. Juli 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> naja im januar warst du auch schon recht spät unterwegs ... ich hatte meins ende september bestellt,,,hatte aber auch den vorteil das ich noch den alten preis bezahlt habe obwohl ich keine anzahlung getätigt hatte


Wie hat sich der Preis verändert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (25. Juli 2022)

philis schrieb:


> Wie hat sich der Preis verändert ?


ja bei der präsentation hat es 4999 euro gekostet---mittlerweile 5199 euro


----------



## unknownbeats (25. Juli 2022)

SO82 schrieb:


> 10,5 ist sportlich... Bin jetzt bei 10,7 inkl. Dropperpost mit einem Aufbau der auch stabil ist. Das alles an einem Team Issues AXS.


ich hab keine dropperpost  deswegen sind dann 10.5 auf jedenfall nicht utopisch denke ich.welche rahmen grösse hast du ? ich hab auch team issue axs aber xl rahmen.gehe auch keine experiemente was stabilität angeht ein-


----------



## Southbike (25. Juli 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> so langsam fängt das tuning an ...basis war das team issue in grösse xl ...... out of  the box also mit schläuchen montiert hatte ich 11.9 kg auf der waage....
> änderungen bis jetzt
> MCFK 30 mm felgen mit dt swiss 240
> conti race king tubeless montiert 90ml milch
> ...





unknownbeats schrieb:


> so langsam fängt das tuning an ...basis war das team issue in grösse xl ...... out of  the box also mit schläuchen montiert hatte ich 11.9 kg auf der waage....
> änderungen bis jetzt
> MCFK 30 mm felgen mit dt swiss 240
> conti race king tubeless montiert 90ml milch
> ...


10.5 werde ich mal nicht schaffen, bei leichteren Rahmen SL in XL, schätze auch LRS meiner 1320 Gramm, trichstuff HD,


unknownbeats schrieb:


> ich hab keine dropperpost  deswegen sind dann 10.5 auf jedenfall nicht utopisch denke ich.welche rahmen grösse hast du ? ich hab auch team issue axs aber xl rahmen.gehe auch keine experiemente was stabilität angeht ein-


Mein Ziel war auch 10.5 kg, habe einen SL Rshmen in XL.
Habe auch eine Dropper mit viel Hub, und bei mir sind nur leichte Parts bei entsprechender Stabilität verbaut, werde trotzdem nur bei 10.6 kg  landen.
Die fehlende Dropper erhalte ich diese Woche, wird aber auf 10.6 kg hinauslaufen.
Stabile Parts bei Fahrer bei einem XL Rahmen bekommt man so gut nicht unter 10.5 kg mit einer Dropper mit entsprechenden Hub.
Wenn man Wert auf Steifigkeit Zuverlässigkeit legt oder abartig viel Geld in die Hand nimmt, indem man den bsp Syncrosc Fracer IC  tauscht oder Sram Schalteile durch Hopp Parts tauscht.
Ich habe ne AXS XX1, da steht Funktionalität auch über Gewicht.
Tja einen Tod muss man halt sterben.
Habe mir sogar Meti Titanachsen in meine XTR Pedale verbaut, komme trotzdem nicht auf die 10.5 kg


----------



## unknownbeats (25. Juli 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> 10.5 werde ich mal nicht schaffen, bei leichteren Rahmen SL in XL, schätze auch LRS meiner 1320 Gramm, trichstuff HD,
> 
> Mein Ziel war auch 10.5 kg, habe einen SL Rshmen in XL.
> Habe auch eine Dropper mit viel Hub, und bei mir sind nur leichte Parts bei entsprechender Stabilität verbaut, werde trotzdem nur bei 10.6 kg  landen.
> ...


keine ahnung wie gesagt bin aktuell bei 11.1kg
frasier lenker -150 gr
ritchey superlogic -100 gr
x01 kurbel -140gr
syncros schaumstoff griffe  -40gr
macht dann schon 10.7 ..... und wenn du mal meinen text sorgltig  lesen würdest siehst du das  das 10.5 angepeilt war aber wohl nicht erreicht wird--- so sachen wie 100gr carbon  schale als sattel und ähnliches mach ich nicht . meine pedale wiegen ohne titan 270 gr mein ich usw
aber möglich wären sie schon....latexschläuche fallen mir spontan ein...kommen aber auch nicht für mich in frage


----------



## timtailer3 (25. Juli 2022)

Dieser ganze Leichtbau warn … ihr fahrt doch nicht um die Weltmeisterschaft hömma 🤣✌🏻. Das Spark ist Standard doch schon nicht sehr schwer egal ob RC oder Trail Variante. Am besten schön leichte Laufräder vernünftiges Fahrwerk und ordentliche Schaltung und Bremse. Meinetwegen leichte Vorbau Lenker Kombi und alles ist doch gut. Wenn man sich so versteift aufs letzte Gramm wird man später merken wie das ins Geld geht und irgendwann fragt man sich ob man wirklich so viel schneller war was den Preis dann gerecht wird. Kenne das von meinem Rennstrecken Motorrad. Das ist eine Never ending Story. In meiner Zx10r stecken 28tsd Euro und ich bin nur 1-2 Sekunden schneller als vor drei Jahren out of the Box mit Slicks und gemachten Steuergerät. Beim Rad sehe ich das genauso. Gut und solide aufgebaut ist immer für einen Trail gut 👍.


----------



## unknownbeats (25. Juli 2022)

timtailer3 schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Leichtbau warn … ihr fahrt doch nicht um die Weltmeisterschaft hömma 🤣✌🏻. Das Spark ist Standard doch schon nicht sehr schwer egal ob RC oder Trail Variante. Am besten schön leichte Laufräder vernünftiges Fahrwerk und ordentliche Schaltung und Bremse. Meinetwegen leichte Vorbau Lenker Kombi und alles ist doch gut. Wenn man sich so versteift aufs letzte Gramm wird man später merken wie das ins Geld geht und irgendwann fragt man sich ob man wirklich so viel schneller war was den Preis dann gerecht wird. Kenne das von meinem Rennstrecken Motorrad. Das ist eine Never ending Story. In meiner Zx10r stecken 28tsd Euro und ich bin nur 1-2 Sekunden schneller als vor drei Jahren out of the Box mit Slicks und gemachten Steuergerät. Beim Rad sehe ich das genauso. Gut und solide aufgebaut ist immer für einen Trail gut 👍.


das rad ist ein jobrad---hab also ein paar taler in der schublade ...und original bleibt keins meiner räder...tuning gehört bei mir zum hobby --fokus ist natürlich das  biken


----------



## timtailer3 (25. Juli 2022)

Als Jobrad habe ich ein Simplon Sengo Pmax für jeden Tag. Als Sportgerät ein Jobrad zum umbauen macht meiner meinung ja noch weniger Sinn. Aber alles ist gut ✌🏻 letzten Endes muss das jeder für sich entscheiden…


----------



## unknownbeats (25. Juli 2022)

timtailer3 schrieb:


> Als Jobrad habe ich ein Simplon Sengo Pmax für jeden Tag. Als Sportgerät ein Jobrad zum umbauen macht meiner meinung ja noch weniger Sinn. Aber alles ist gut ✌🏻 letzten Endes muss das jeder für sich entscheiden…


kannst das mal erklären wieso das für dich noch weniger sinn macht??? jobrad heisst nicht das ich damit zur arbeit fahren haha  es geht um die finanzierung.... hab noch 3 andere räder...
ps es ist auch nicht angedacht das ich es nach 3  jahren zurrück gebe


----------



## SO82 (26. Juli 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> ich hab keine dropperpost  deswegen sind dann 10.5 auf jedenfall nicht utopisch denke ich.welche rahmen grösse hast du ? ich hab auch team issue axs aber xl rahmen.gehe auch keine experiemente was stabilität angeht ein-


Es ist auch ein Team Issue AXS. Gr. ist M. Am Ende ist aber außer Rahmen, Gabel und Dämpfer nix geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (26. Juli 2022)

Hier mal mein Custom 940er:
Ein paar Teile aus der Restekiste und der Laufradsatz wird mit 3 Rädern geteilt.
Bin kein Grammfuchser, hab aber schon immer ein Auge darauf. 12kg so wie‘s hier steht. 
Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer mit 2600g erfreulich leicht in Gr. L, hatte mit 2800 gerechnet.
Mit Rennlaufradsatz ca. 11,5kg.
Mal sehen ob ich es mal bei einem Wettkampf einsetze…
Ansonsten ist es einfach nur ein geiler Allrounder und für unsere Gegend alles was man braucht. 😎


----------



## timtailer3 (26. Juli 2022)

@Bananamann, das Rad gefällt 👍. Das ist was ich mit dem sinnvollen Tuning meine. Günstiges Rad aus der Reihe und mit sinnvollen Erweiterungen individuell und sinnvoll aufgebaut. So in etwa läuft es mit meinem 920 auch, und das sind auch sinnvolle Verbesserung die sich finanziell noch im gesunden Rahmen bewegen und dem Rad wirklich nochmal eine Performance bringen als die letzten 200gramm für einen oberen 3 Stelligen Betrag oder mehr. Das 920 war auch das einzige was in einem Raum von 200 km in Größe L verfügbar war. Ich habe ja erst während meinem Aufenthalt im Krankenhaus angefangen zu suchen im Mai.


----------



## Southbike (26. Juli 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> keine ahnung wie gesagt bin aktuell bei 11.1kg
> frasier lenker -150 gr
> ritchey superlogic -100 gr
> x01 kurbel -140gr
> ...


Habe ich ja, meine Aussage bezog sich allgemein - aus eigener Erfahrung auf  die 10.5 kg


----------



## Bananamann (26. Juli 2022)

@timtailer3 
Bin da voll bei dir. Preis/Leistung muss passen und die Optik ist mir auch immer wichtig.
Das 920er ist auch sehr stimmig, ein paar Kleinigkeiten und evtl. Laufradsatz tauschen und es ist perfekt. Rahmen und Fox Fahrwerk sind schon mal top! 👌
Zeig dann mal hier das Ergebnis wenns soweit ist…


----------



## Southbike (26. Juli 2022)

timtailer3 schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Leichtbau warn … ihr fahrt doch nicht um die Weltmeisterschaft hömma 🤣✌🏻. Das Spark ist Standard doch schon nicht sehr schwer egal ob RC oder Trail Variante. Am besten schön leichte Laufräder vernünftiges Fahrwerk und ordentliche Schaltung und Bremse. Meinetwegen leichte Vorbau Lenker Kombi und alles ist doch gut. Wenn man sich so versteift aufs letzte Gramm wird man später merken wie das ins Geld geht und irgendwann fragt man sich ob man wirklich so viel schneller war was den Preis dann gerecht wird. Kenne das von meinem Rennstrecken Motorrad. Das ist eine Never ending Story. In meiner Zx10r stecken 28tsd Euro und ich bin nur 1-2 Sekunden schneller als vor drei Jahren out of the Box mit Slicks und gemachten Steuergerät. Beim Rad sehe ich das genauso. Gut und solide aufgebaut ist immer für einen Trail gut 👍.


Geht es immer um Vernunft? Ist ja ein Hobby


----------



## timtailer3 (26. Juli 2022)

@Bananamann
Also bei Vorbau, Lenker und Bremsen sind wir uns schon einmal einig. Das schaut bis auf die zwei Kolben vorn Identisch aus. Da ich nach ein paar Jahren Rennstreckensport im Superstock Cup und Supermoto nun wieder langsam zurück aufs Rad komme auch wegen meinem Unfall werde ich mich langsam wieder einfinden müssen. Ich denke das ich die ersten ausahrten mit Flat Pedals fahren werde auch weil ich noch gerade im Fußbereich was Bewegung angeht etwas eingeschränkt bin in der nächsten Zeit. Also gibt es dort auch bestimmt noch hier und da was im laufe der Zeit nochmal geändert oder angepasst wird.
@unknownbeats
ich sehe das so, Klar mußt du mit einem Jobrad nicht zur Arbeit fahren ohne frage das mache ich mit meinem Simplon ja auch nicht, aber ist es Ratsam ein Leasingrad derart umzubauen weil man deshalb Geld in der Schublade über hat. Die frage muß aber jeder für sich selbst beantworten. Ich z.B. Lease mir ja auch keinen GT3 weil ich den noch etwas aufrüste um damit den Porsche Cup zu bestreiten. Das ist Glaube ich auch nicht der sinn des Leasing. Und ja das Rad wieder zurück zu geben lohnt sich in den meisten fällen auch nicht.
@Southbike
absolut geht es nicht um Vernunft, das ist unser Hobby und wie ich oben schrieb habe ich die letzten Jahre  sehr viel Geld in meine Maschinen gesteckt und ich weiß die letzten Gramm und 1-2 Sekunden waren mal so richtig teuer. Ob man das als Amateur braucht muß jeder für sich entscheiden, das hatte ich aber auch gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (26. Juli 2022)

timtailer3 schrieb:


> @Bananamann
> Also bei Vorbau, Lenker und Bremsen sind wir uns schon einmal einig. Das schaut bis auf die zwei Kolben vorn Identisch aus. Da ich nach ein paar Jahren Rennstreckensport im Superstock Cup und Supermoto nun wieder langsam zurück aufs Rad komme auch wegen meinem Unfall werde ich mich langsam wieder einfinden müssen. Ich denke das ich die ersten ausahrten mit Flat Pedals fahren werde auch weil ich noch gerade im Fußbereich was Bewegung angeht etwas eingeschränkt bin in der nächsten Zeit. Also gibt es dort auch bestimmt noch hier und da was im laufe der Zeit nochmal geändert oder angepasst wird.
> @unknownbeats
> ich sehe das so, Klar mußt du mit einem Jobrad nicht zur Arbeit fahren ohne frage das mache ich mit meinem Simplon ja auch nicht, aber ist es Ratsam ein Leasingrad derart umzubauen weil man deshalb Geld in der Schublade über hat. Die frage muß aber jeder für sich selbst beantworten. Ich z.B. Lease mir ja auch keinen GT3 weil ich den noch etwas aufrüste um damit den Porsche Cup zu bestreiten. Das ist Glaube ich auch nicht der sinn des Leasing. Und ja das Rad wieder zurück zu geben lohnt sich in den meisten fällen auch nicht.
> ...


Ist so, habe dich schon richtig verstanden. Die letzten Gramm werden richtig teuer und stehen in keiner Relation, wenn man es als Amateur betreibt.
Darum habe ich mich auch mit 10.7 kg abgefunden - das Fahrrad ist sowieso preislich jenseits von Gut und Böse - leichter geht wegen Zuverlässigkeit,Funktionalität nicht mehr, oder wird richtig richtig teuer.


----------



## Panigale1299 (26. Juli 2022)

Ahh wie überall ist das Thema Gewicht ein wichtiger Punkt 

Ich bin ja gerade dabei mein Spark RC Team Issue, also HMF Rahmen, aufzubauen
Das Rahmengewicht habe ich mit 2.201 Gramm ermittelt, inklusive Dämpfer.
Mit den Syncros Silverton 2.0 wird ein Gewicht von 11.2 / 11.3 kg zu realisieren sein. In Zukunft wird aber ein Newmen Advanced SL mit 30mm Innenweite montiert, der das Gewicht um ca. 650 Gramm reduzieren wird. 






Ich möchte mit dieser Aufstellung keine Grundsatzdiskussion anstoßen. Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass sich der ein oder andere Fehler eingeschlichen hat. 
Gewogen habe ich das Bike noch nicht.


----------



## SO82 (26. Juli 2022)

Jetzt hab ich auch mal Zeit...
Das Grundgerüst sagte ich ja bereits, geändert wurde fast alles...
Lenker: MCFK
Vorbau: Newmen
Steuersatzabdeckung: Acros
Griffe: Ergon
Bremsen: MT8 SL inkl. Storm SL in 180 mm
Stütze: BikeYoke Revive 125 mm mit YEP Components Remote
Sattel: MCFK
XX1 Eagle AXS Upgrade inkl. XX1 GXP Kurbel, BB3 Blatt (0 mm Offset) und Stages Powermeter
Kette/kassette: XX1 Eagle, 10-50 in Rainbow
Pedale: Candy 11 mit schwarzen Candy 7 Pedalkörpern
LRS: MCFK 30 mm Felge, NONPLUS Naben, CX Ray 2-fach gekreuzt
Reifen: Wolfpack in 2.4", Tubeless
Flaschenhalter: Arundel STR/DTR

Titanschrauben, Kleinteile, Rahmenschutzfolie... 

macht zusammen um die 10,7kg Fahrfertig


----------



## Southbike (26. Juli 2022)

SO82 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich auch mal Zeit...
> Das Grundgerüst sagte ich ja bereits, geändert wurde fast alles...
> Lenker: MCFK
> Vorbau: Newmen
> ...


Schönes Bike, was wiegt der LRS?
Nonplus Naben wurde mir auch vorgeschlagen, habe jedoch auf Bewährtes wie Tune zurückgegriffen - da selbst Händler erst wenige Monate Erfahrung damit hatte.


----------



## subdiver (26. Juli 2022)

Das RC als Tourenbike.








						4x über die Alpen mit dem Scott Spark RC
					

Das Scott Spark ist das wohl spektakulärste MTB-Fully des Modelljahres 2022. Doch wie zuverlässig ist es? Unser Autor fuhr mit dem Scott-Bike gleich vier Mal über die Alpen.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## SO82 (26. Juli 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, was wiegt der LRS?
> Nonplus Naben wurde mir auch vorgeschlagen, habe jedoch auf Bewährtes wie Tune zurückgegriffen - da selbst Händler erst wenige Monate Erfahrung damit hatte.


Laufradsatz ist bei 1330g. Die Naben sind qualitativ sehr gut. Funktion ist unauffällig. Ich bin sie bislang ca. 1100km gefahren. Da war ein Rennen und der Stoneman Miriquidi mit 160 km dabei. Ich achte da auch nicht drauf wie ich fahr... das muss dann einfach seine Aufgabe erfüllen. 

Kaufgrund waren neben dem Gewicht der Zahnscheibenfreilauf in Kegelform... und die Neugier ob sowas aus Alu dauerhaft funktioniert.


----------



## unknownbeats (26. Juli 2022)

SO82 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich auch mal Zeit...
> Das Grundgerüst sagte ich ja bereits, geändert wurde fast alles...
> Lenker: MCFK
> Vorbau: Newmen
> ...


ich hab mir auch nen schönen mcfk laufradsatz gegönnt allerdings mir 240er naben


----------



## Southbike (27. Juli 2022)

SO82 schrieb:


> Laufradsatz ist bei 1330g. Die Naben sind qualitativ sehr gut. Funktion ist unauffällig. Ich bin sie bislang ca. 1100km gefahren. Da war ein Rennen und der Stoneman Miriquidi mit 160 km dabei. Ich achte da auch nicht drauf wie ich fahr... das muss dann einfach seine Aufgabe erfüllen.
> 
> Kaufgrund waren neben dem Gewicht der Zahnscheibenfreilauf in Kegelform... und die Neugier ob sowas aus Alu dauerhaft funktioniert.


Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob es dauerhaft funktioniert - möchte selbst keine Experimente mehr eingehen, machte ich früher genügend. Bei mir steht Funktionalität in Verbindung mit Leichtbau über allem., darum habe ich XTR Pedale aber mit Meti Achsen. Glaube mit dem Duke Felgen mit 28mm wäre der LRs unter 1300 gramm gewesen, so mit Tune Naben bei 1320 Gramm.


----------



## Southbike (27. Juli 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> ich hab mir auch nen schönen mcfk laufradsatz gegönnt allerdings mir 240er naben


Ist sicherlich eine vernünftige Kombi, habe ich mir auch überlegt- dann aber für Tune entschieden - sind etwas leichter


----------



## stepau (30. Juli 2022)

Ich bin soweit glücklich mit dem Bike, nur komme ich mit der Fox SL Sattelstütze überhaupt nicht zurecht. Die Sattelstütze die sich aus gewichtsgründen nur in 2 Positionen einstellen lässt, wird ausgetauscht gegen eine Fox Transfer Performance mit stufenloser Absenkmöglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powerzone (30. Juli 2022)

Sehr schön!
An. Einem ist mittlerweile die RS Reverb AXS montiert 😃


----------



## OMaOle (30. Juli 2022)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Falls jemand seine Wicked Will Originalbereifung loswerden moechte, bitte PM


Würde mich mal interessieren, ob Du dafür Jemanden gefunden hast. Fazit bei mir nach 150km durch den Finsterwald. Rollen absolut super, haben aber eine ziemlich große Pannenanfälligkeit. Also offensichtlich Brombeerstrauchberührung und Platten vorn.
Von der Reparatur reden wir lieber nicht... ich habe mir fast die Finger gebrochen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (30. Juli 2022)

Ne, leider nicht. Hatte mir den Hinteren leider auch am Fels aufgeschlitzt, mit Plugs keine Chance.
Im Bike-Reifentest rollten sie am besten und waren von der Schnittfestigkeit trotzem vorn.
Hab jetzt den Ground Control T5 drauf, der war verfuegbar und guenstig. Grossen Unterschied merke ich keinen.


----------



## unknownbeats (30. Juli 2022)

warscheinlich werden mich die wenigsten verstehen... war mit dem original cocpit nicht wirklich zufrieden empfand das lenken recht träge . nachdem ich jetzt einen frasier xc dc mit 0grad montiert hab hat es sich extrem zum positiven verändert. sprich es viel lebendiger . die geile optic brauch ich ja wohl nicht erwähnen lol- bei outdoor sports 24 mit 300ocken  nicht billig aber satte 100euro unter listenpreis   ...als schnäppchenjäger doppelte freude haha


----------



## Southbike (21. August 2022)

SO82 schrieb:


> Laufradsatz ist bei 1330g. Die Naben sind qualitativ sehr gut. Funktion ist unauffällig. Ich bin sie bislang ca. 1100km gefahren. Da war ein Rennen und der Stoneman Miriquidi mit 160 km dabei. Ich achte da auch nicht drauf wie ich fahr... das muss dann einfach seine Aufgabe erfüllen.
> 
> Kaufgrund waren neben dem Gewicht der Zahnscheibenfreilauf in Kegelform... und die Neugier ob sowas aus Alu dauerhaft funktioniert.


Bin mal gespannt auf dein Feedback mit diesen Naben, wenn eine Saison mal durchgefahren bist, vor allem auf den Verschleiss des Zahnscheibenverlaufs


----------



## Shore (22. August 2022)

Hi, mit welchem Lenkwinkel fahrt ihr denn Eure RC's so? bzw. ist jemand im flachen LW unterwegs und kann was berichten.. Danke


----------



## SO82 (22. August 2022)

Shore schrieb:


> Hi, mit welchem Lenkwinkel fahrt ihr denn Eure RC's so? bzw. ist jemand im flachen LW unterwegs und kann was berichten.. Danke


Moin...
Ich fahr das Spark mit 66°
In engen Kurven ist es etwas unhandlicher und will ein wenig mehr Nachdruck haben, dafür kann man den Berg runter echt Spaß haben. Es trifft in der flachen Konfiguration meinen Geschmack und ich fahr es gern so. Der Umbau ist in wenigen Minuten erledigt.


----------



## Shore (22. August 2022)

SO82 schrieb:


> Moin...
> Ich fahr das Spark mit 66°
> In engen Kurven ist es etwas unhandlicher und will ein wenig mehr Nachdruck haben, dafür kann man den Berg runter echt Spaß haben. Es trifft in der flachen Konfiguration meinen Geschmack und ich fahr es gern so. Der Umbau ist in wenigen Minuten erledigt.


Das hört sich gut an. Danke. 
Werd ich auch mal testen…


----------



## FirstGeneration (8. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann zwar auch meinen Händler/Verkäufer beauftragen, aber ggf. hat jemand hier eine Quelle, wo ich zwei 5mm Spacer für den Vorbau von meinem Spark *RC 900 Pro aus 2020* bestellen/kaufen kann??? 
Am Rad sind jetzt 3x1cm Spacer und ich hänge optimal genau zwischen zwei "Höhen".
Im Internet bin ich bei den üblichen Verdächtigen leider nicht fündig geworden.
Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SO82 (8. September 2022)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich kann zwar auch meinen Händler/Verkäufer beauftragen, aber ggf. hat jemand hier eine Quelle, wo ich zwei 5mm Spacer für den Vorbau von meinem Spark *RC 900 Pro aus 2020* bestellen/kaufen kann???
> Am Rad sind jetzt 3x1cm Spacer und ich hänge optimal genau zwischen zwei "Höhen".
> Im Internet bin ich bei den üblichen Verdächtigen leider nicht fündig geworden.
> Viele Grüße


https://r2-bike.com/SCOTT-Aheadkappe-und-Spacer-Kit-fuer-Syncros-Fraser-iC-Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit 



			https://r2-bike.com/SCOTT-Aheadkappe-und-Spacer-Kit-fuer-Syncros-15-MTB-Vorbau
		


Suchst Du evtl. eins davon??!


----------



## FirstGeneration (8. September 2022)

Nein leider nicht, die habe ich natürlich schon gesehen.....
Mein Lenker und die entsprechenden Spacer sind anders.
vG


----------



## timtailer3 (8. September 2022)

@FirstGeneration 
das sollte der richtige sein für den Spark Steuersatz mit integrierter Kabelführung.
https://acros-components.com/produc...57/spacer-set-10mm-front-and-rear-scott?c=142
Ansonsten auf der Scott Seite dein Rad aussuchen und den Steuersatz Kopieren und bei Acres in die Suche eingeben. Da bekommst du alles was du brauchst. Habe da auch schon bestellt. Kann auch im service bei denen ne mail schicken mit deinem anliegen und bekommst dann eine Antwort mit den entsprechenden teilen die du dann benötigst. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## FirstGeneration (8. September 2022)

Hallo Sven, ich schrieb ja extra aus 2020, da ist nichts integriert. Ja ich weiss, falscher Thread, aber ich wollte nicht extra einen neuen aufmachen.
Steuersatz ist Syncros.
Aber trotzdem Danke fürs bemühen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## sepplmail (8. September 2022)

Wenn die von @SO82 verlinkten nicht passen, dann musst du Fotos einstellen. Weil die verlinkten sind die original verbauten


----------



## SO82 (9. September 2022)

RC 900 Pro aus 2020 brauch das Kit 262082

DIESES:  https://r2-bike.com/SCOTT-Aheadkappe-und-Spacer-Kit-fuer-Syncros-15-MTB-Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (9. September 2022)

R2-Bike hat mir tel. mitgeteilt, daß das Kit "Syncros 15 MTB" nicht passt, da diese Spacer "schmaler und kürzer" seien.
Aber ich bestelle die jetzt einfach mal und werde dann kurz Bescheid geben...
DANKE an alle, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, mir hier zu helfen!


----------



## timtailer3 (9. September 2022)

@FirstGeneration , ein Anruf oder eine Mail an Acros und du würdest genau das bekommen was du brauchst. Warum so kompliziert 💁‍♂️


----------



## redbyte (9. September 2022)

Hallo Gemeinde,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Spark RC in XL. Am liebsten als Rahmenkit, sonst auch als Komplettrad. Faser HMX oder HMX-SL. Soweit meine Recherche-Fähigkeiten reichen, ist im Markt keins verfügbar.

Hat jemand Infos, wann die 2023er Modelle zu den Händlern kommen werden?

TIA


----------



## Paddyfr (9. September 2022)

redbyte schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem Spark RC in XL. Am liebsten als Rahmenkit, sonst auch als Komplettrad. Faser HMX oder HMX-SL. Soweit meine Recherche-Fähigkeiten reichen, ist im Markt keins verfügbar.
> 
> ...


Hast eine PN


----------



## OMaOle (15. September 2022)

Hallo Leute,
bei meinem Spark 930 fehlt der “Plug-in“ - Tool mit T30/T25 und M6 Sechskantschlüssel.
Laut Fahrrad XXL war der bei Lieferung nicht dabei...das wäre bei manchen Modellen so.
Habe ich so noch nicht gehört. Weiß Jemand mehr dazu?


----------



## timtailer3 (15. September 2022)

Also soweit ich weiß sind die Standard bei allen 😉, Ich habe zumindest noch keines ohne gesehen…


----------



## OMaOle (15. September 2022)

Tja, ich auch nicht. Das wird interessant. Mal sehen was Scott dazu sagt.


----------



## Zimbo88 (16. September 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte Euch meine Erfahrung mit dem neuen Scott Spark 920 in XL mitteilen.

Das Fahrrad habe ich Online erworben.
Nach Erhalt des Fahrrads gleich 2 Touren gemacht und beim genaueren Betrachten des Schmuckstückes kam mir die Stellung des Hinterbaus/Sattelrohrs seltsam vor.

Vorneweg:
Mir ist klar, dass auf den Bildern nicht unbedingt alles eindeutig rüberkommt bzw. rüberkommen kann oder auch das Anlegen einer Wasserwaage nicht mit einer Rahmenlehre o. ä. gleichzusetzen ist, aber man benötigt ja in irgendeiner Art und Weise Orientierungspunkte.


Am 21.07.2022 habe ich Bilder gemacht und an den Händler geschickt.
-> Ich denke man kann den Schiefstand recht gut erkennen.

Am 22.07.2022 auf Aufforderung weitere Bilder gemacht und ebenfalls an den Händler geschickt.
-> Hier kann man sehen, dass eine lange Wasserwaage am Steuerrohr (Nicht-Antriebsseite) anliegt und auf der Antriebsseite wegsteht. Zusätzlich sieht man, dass die Wasserwaage nicht mal vollständig am Reifen auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite anliegen konnte, da die Wasserwaage am Steuerrohr anstieß.
Zur Info: Es wurde das Laufrad mehrmals gedreht (also unterschiedliche Anlege-Positionen), weiterhin wurde auch ein anderes Boost-Laufrad eingesetzt -> Auch vom Händler wurde ein anderes Laufrad eingesetzt.

Der Händler hatte bestätigt, dass anhand der Bilder vermutlich etwas nicht passt und das Fahrrad bei Scott reklamiert wird.
Ich wollte das Fahrrad direkt beim Händler abgeben, damit mir vor Ort bestätigt wird, ob das ebenfalls so gesehen wird oder nicht (fast 2 h Entfernung; einfache Fahrt ).
Beim Händler vor Ort wurde ebenfalls bestätigt, dass das Fahrrad nicht passt und in sich schief ist.

Scott hat nach ca. 2 Wochen einen neuen Hinterbau an den Händler gesendet.
Nach 3 Wochen habe ich die Information erhalten, dass es mit dem neuen Hinterbau ebenfalls schief steht.
Scott wollte das Fahrrad sehen zur Prüfung (ist sogar verständlich).
Nach 7 Wochen konnte ich das Fahrrad beim Händler wieder holen.
Antwort von Scott war, dass der Hinterbau (neuer Hinterbau) falsch montiert war und ansonsten das Fahrrad im einwandfreien Zustand ist.

Ich wurde vom Händler angerufen, dass ich mir das Fahrrad ansehen soll und dann entscheiden kann, ob ich es mitnehme oder nicht, weil der Mechaniker meint es müsste noch schief sein.

Also zum Händler gefahren.
Die Schiefstellung war optisch vorhanden.
Meine Wasserwaage dabei gehabt und rangehalten. Das hintere Laufrad war tatsächlich in einer gleichmäßigen Flucht zum Steuerrohr und zum Vorderrad.
Mein Reklamationsgrund war dadurch belegbar in Ordnung gebracht worden.
-> Entweder war der erste Hinterbau fehlerhaft oder falsch montiert. Das lässt sich im Nachgang leider nicht mehr feststellen.

Also habe ich das Fahrrad mitgenommen, da mein Beweis revidiert wurde.
Nochmal zwei Touren gemacht. Leider fällt der Blick immer wieder auf die Flucht des Sattelrohrs.
Den Test mit der Wasserwaage zum Steuerrohr noch ein paar Mal gemacht, aber dieser war immer in Ordnung.

Am 14.09. und 15.09. erneute Bilder gemacht und dem Händler geschickt (siehe Link).
Der Händler hat mir den Rücktritt des Kaufvertrages angeboten, was ich nun auch angenommen habe.
Scott hatte zwischenzeitlich nochmal über den Händler geantwortet, dass das Fahrrad in einwandfreiem Zustand ist.
Der Händler hat geschrieben, dass ich es zu recht nochmals reklamiert habe (ob das zu mir nur so geschrieben wurde oder tatsächlich so gesehen wird, werde ich vermutlich nie erfahren).

Zur Info:
Auf den Bildern vom 14.09. und 15.09.2022 ist die Bezugshöhe mit der Schnurr direkt unterhalb der Sattelklemme oder auch nochmal ein Stück unter der Sattelklemme mit der Schnurr (siehe Fotos). Der Effekt wird weiter oben (also beim Sattel) ja nochmal stärker.

Anbei der Link zu den Bildern:
https://1drv.ms/u/s!Au52HGpx6VImj2oK3094psfKZCKB?e=jT4wk8

Immerhin konnte ich ca. 80 km das Spark testen 
Ein Dank an den Händler, dass die Rückgabe so unkompliziert gemacht wird.


----------



## redbyte (17. September 2022)

2,5 mm zwischen rechts und links könnten auch alleine durch ein nicht symmetrisch (axial) eingespeichtes Laufrad oder durch einen nicht sauber montierten Reifen oder durch den Reifen selber entstehen. Wurde das geprüft?


----------



## Zimbo88 (17. September 2022)

Wie geschrieben wurde es mit zwei weiteren Laufrädern probiert. Identische Auswirkung.
Auch wurde das Laufrad im eingebauten Zustand gedreht um Seitenschläge der Laufräder oder auch Reifen auszuschließen.

Ich wollte keine 100 Bilder hochladen.

Unterm Strich war 1x der erste Hinterbau schief oder wurde vom Werk falsch eingebaut und der zweite Hinterbau vermutlich falsch montiert vom Händler (zumindest so die offizielle Aussage von Scott).
Wobei man festhalten muss, wenn man alle Distanzscheiben richtig einsetzt und Drehmomente beachtet, kann man da nichts falsch zusammenbauen. Daher für mich eine seltsame Ausrede.

Nach der ersten Fahrt waren auch komische Geräusche vom Dämpfer zu entnehmen -> mein Fahrrad wurde mit der bekannten lockeren Dämpferaufnahme ausgeliefert. Ich hatte es gemäß Anleitung dann festgezogen.
-> vielleicht ging dadurch im inneren was bereits kaputt und Scott hat den Linkage im inneren getauscht -> genaue Infos erhält man leider nicht, was Scott gemacht hat. 

Weiterhin ist beim Hauptrahmen vermutlich das Sattelrohr schief. Was jetzt eben noch das Problem ist.

Die Bilder mit der Schnurr und der gelben Wasserwaage sollen und würden zeigen, dass bereits 5 cm unterhalb der Höhe der Sattelklemme der Unterschied beider Seiten noch nicht so groß ist wie auf der Höhe bei der Sattelklemme (Wasserwaage steht beidseitig in der Flucht direkt unterhalb der Sattelklemme)
Auf dem kurzen Stück ist ein Unterschied bereits vorhanden (Bilder mit gelber Wasserwaage und Bilder mit der Schnurr). Der Effekt wird auf Höhe des Sattels dann noch stärker, aber hier gibt es keine möglichen Bezugspunkte um etwas zu messen.

Von Scott erhält man keine weiteren Informationen, was die überhaupt gemacht haben. Vom Händler hab ich nur Stücke weitergeleitet bekommen wie eben, dass mit dem Rahmen alles in Ordnung wäre.
Am Ende hat sich Scott nur auf den Hinterbau konzentriert und nicht auf das Sattelrohr.

Beim Fahren drückt es mir unangenehm auch den linken Sitzhöcker nach oben, was die Schiefstellung anhand der Bilder des Sattelrohres bestätigen würde.
Bei meinen anderen Rädern ist das nicht so (mit gleichen Sätteln auf allen Rädern)

Bild 13 und 14 lässt auch zuordnen, dass auf der Antriebsseite die Sattelstütze weiter wegsteht (schief). *Aber wie im erst Thread geschrieben, ist auf Bildern natürlich nicht alles eindeutig darstellbar.*

Ich wollte hier nur mitteilen wie schlecht das bei mir seitens Scott gelaufen ist. Vielleicht steigt denen der ganze Hype um das Spark etwas zu sehr zu Kopfe.

Der Händler sieht ja ebenfalls die Schiefstellung.
Schief ist auf jeden Fall etwas und Scott interessiert es anscheind leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OMaOle (17. September 2022)

Da kann ich mich mit dem fehlenden Plug- In Tool ja noch glücklich schätzen... sonst ist Alles okay.


----------



## Doc MTB (18. September 2022)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Ahh wie überall ist das Thema Gewicht ein wichtiger Punkt
> 
> Ich bin ja gerade dabei mein Spark RC Team Issue, also HMF Rahmen, aufzubauen
> Das Rahmengewicht habe ich mit 2.201 Gramm ermittelt, inklusive Dämpfer.
> ...


Servus,
verrate mir doch bitte wie hoch dein Budget für das gesamte Rad ist! Gibt es schon Fotos vom Endergebnis? Da bin ich sehr gespannt


----------



## Panigale1299 (19. September 2022)

Doc MTB schrieb:


> Servus,
> verrate mir doch bitte wie hoch dein Budget für das gesamte Rad ist! Gibt es schon Fotos vom Endergebnis? Da bin ich sehr gespannt



Ich habe und möchte auch nicht dokumentieren wie viel Geld ich investiert habe, aber sicherlich wird es um die 6.500€ liegen.
Die Newmen Laufräder beziehe ich über Slowbuild zu einen vernünftigen Preis.
Fotos folgen die Tage mal


----------



## Romayrio (26. September 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> ich plane evt auch das nachrüsten dieser stütze. aber aus optischen gründen wollte ich evt die sram axs blip lösung verfolgen. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sram die anfänglichen software probleme in den griff bekommen hat


Warum ist es eigentlich nicht möglich, die Reverb mit dem AXS Controllet der Eagle zu schalten? (ZB Tippen-schalten und lange drücken-dropper post?)
bei der xplr Schaltung geht das doch auch?


----------



## unknownbeats (26. September 2022)

Romayrio schrieb:


> Warum ist es eigentlich nicht möglich, die Reverb mit dem AXS Controllet der Eagle zu schalten? (ZB Tippen-schalten und lange drücken-dropper post?)
> bei der xplr Schaltung geht das doch auch?


das wäre natürlich die ideal lösung.


----------



## OMaOle (26. September 2022)

OMaOle schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bei meinem Spark 930 fehlt der “Plug-in“ - Tool mit T30/T25 und M6 Sechskantschlüssel.
> Laut Fahrrad XXL war der bei Lieferung nicht dabei...das wäre bei manchen Modellen so.
> Habe ich so noch nicht gehört. Weiß Jemand mehr dazu?


Update Heute,

einen riesen Dank an Paddyfr. Das Tool ist Heute per Post bei mir angekommen. Bei meinem Händler(Fahrrad XXL) war es nicht möglich das fehlende Teil nachzusenden.
Schön, wenn es so eine Kommunity wie hier gibt.👍
👍👍


----------



## Slo0p (29. September 2022)

Ich hole morgen auch mein Team issue ab! Fahren hier noch mehr Leite mit 1.79 und 86cm SL einen Rahmen in M? Würde mich mal interessieren. 🙂 Gerade auch welchen Vorbau ihr dran habt. Ich denke ich werde meinen noch gegen einen 80mm tauschen.


----------



## Konix9999 (29. September 2022)

Genau die gleichen Maße, Happy mit L. Ist die gutmütigere Wahl für mich. Fühlt sich bergab sicherer an. M finde ich da deutlich herausfordernder.


----------



## Slo0p (29. September 2022)

Stimmt schon, bei den Maßen ist der M Rahmen sehr agil und frontlastig. Mag das verspielte aber lieber. Und Downhill gehts ja eh mit der Dropper nach unten und dem Ar*** nach hinten. Bin das alte Spark auch in L gefahren. Hab mich auf dem Bike irgendwie immer ein ganz bisschen zu klein gefühlt. Wir haben irgendwie eine beschissene Größe. Naja… first world problems


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtailer3 (29. September 2022)

Ich Liege mit 1,80 und 84/85 mm Schrittlänge auch immer relativ dazwischen. Allerdings finde ich das Spark in M für meine Größe einfach zu klein. Das L passt mir perfekt. M fühlt  sich bei allen einfach zu klein an.


----------



## Slo0p (30. September 2022)

Ich bin beide Größen gefahren. Bin mit dem L eigentlich auch gut klar gekommen. Empfand das aber irgendwie ein ganz kleines bisschen zu groß. Auf dem M Rahmen hatte ich das Gefühl, dass ich schon deutlich mehr Druck auf dem Vorderreifen habe. Da war der Rahmen allerdings gefühlt ein wenig zu kurz. Ich spreche ausschließlich vom RC.

Meine Frau fährt das 920 in M. Mit dem Rahmen war ich schon ein paar hundert Kilometer unterwegs. Der passt perfekt.

Mal sehen ob ich am RC dann noch den Lenker und den Lenkwinkel tausche.


----------



## SO82 (30. September 2022)

Slo0p schrieb:


> Ich hole morgen auch mein Team issue ab! Fahren hier noch mehr Leite mit 1.79 und 86cm SL einen Rahmen in M? Würde mich mal interessieren. 🙂 Gerade auch welchen Vorbau ihr dran habt. Ich denke ich werde meinen noch gegen einen 80mm tauschen.


Ich fahr das Spark in M bei 1,77m, allerdings kurzen 81,5 cm Schrittlänge. Vorbau habe ich 70 mm in -17° drauf. Der anfangs montierte 60 mm/-6° war mir irgendwie zu hoch.


----------



## Slo0p (30. September 2022)

Dafür hast du im Prinzip ja den längeren Oberkörper. Das würde unsere Größe oberhalb der Beine zumindest vergleichbar machen denke ich. Mit der Sattelhöhe habe ich gar kein Problem.


----------



## FirstGeneration (30. September 2022)

Such jetzt keine "Erklärungen"; wenn Du mit dem M zufrieden bist und andere mit L, dann ist das so.
Jeder hat andere "Sitz"Vorlieben; zumal ja auch unklar ist, was ihr mit dem Rad so vorhabt (gemütlich durch den Wald schleichen oder XC-Rennen fahren)
Genieß das M und freu Dich, daß Du so ein geiles Rad fahren kannst.


----------



## timtailer3 (30. September 2022)

Das kann ich so unterschreiben und ist sicherlich die richtige Lösung oder bzw. Antwort auf die gestellte frage👍. Ich kaufe zb. nichts ohne eine Probefahrt um das passende auszuprobieren oder herauszufinden . Es ist immer das richtige für einen selbst vor allem wenn man sich wohlfühlt. Ein anderer kann das schlecht beurteilen sondern eher aus eigener Sicht bewerten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slo0p (30. September 2022)

Ich höre nur relativ wenig von Leuten mit meinen Maßen die einen M-Rahmen fahren. Deshalb ein wenig Besorgnis, ob ich mich wohl richtig entschieden habe.
Mein Spark ist aber auch ein kleiner Rennradersatz. Uphill macht mir fast mehr Spaß als Downhill. Rennen sowieso. Deshalb wird's schon passen.


----------



## Konix9999 (30. September 2022)

Eine Probefahrt alleine ist aber auch zu wenig. Ob das Rad wirklich passt, ich finde dass merkt an erst nach dem ersten Rennen oder längeren Tour.


----------



## timtailer3 (30. September 2022)

Über Jahre entwickelt ja jeder für sich spezielle Vorlieben. In gewissen Maßen weiß man denn auch was man selber braucht 😉.


----------



## Slo0p (1. Oktober 2022)

Habe das Spark nun zuhause. Bin gestern eine kleine Runde gefahren. Mit einem 70mm Vorbau sollte es perfekt passen. Nur sind die Lieferzeiten auf die Vorbauten von Syncros gerade echt katastrophal. Das könnte noch mal eine Ewigkeit dauern.


----------



## subdiver (1. Oktober 2022)

Muss der Vorbau von Syncros verwendet werden oder sind andere Fabrikate möglich?


----------



## timtailer3 (1. Oktober 2022)

Es sind auch andere Vorbau Kombinationen möglich. Allerdings muss dann eine andere Steuersatz Abdeckung von Acros verwendet werden. Das ist aber problemlos möglich. Das fahre ich zb auch so. Ich bin aber auch kein Spark RC Fahrer sondern bin mit der 130mm Trail Variante unterwegs. Das spielt für den Umbau aber keine Rolle.


----------



## Southbike (1. Oktober 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Muss der Vorbau von Syncros verwendet werden oder sind andere Fabrikate möglich?


Kann man, aber warum? Gerade die Integration als eine Einheit verleiht dem Spark ein edle und clean Optik.


----------



## Slo0p (1. Oktober 2022)

Genau, deshalb würde ich auf jeden Fall auf den Syncros Vorbau setzen. Da gibts für den XC Einsatz auch schöne Halterungen fürs Garmin.


----------



## timtailer3 (1. Oktober 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Kann man, aber warum? Gerade die Integration als eine Einheit verleiht dem Spark ein edle und clean Optik.


Und genau das sehe ich zb anders. Wo wirkt das bitte Edel? Diese billig anmutende und Habtisch wirklich nicht schön gemachte Kunststoff  Kappe mit den Spacern ebenfalls aus Kunststoff sieht überhaupt nicht wertig aus und wird dem bike meiner meinung nach einfach nicht gerecht. Mit der richtigen Abdeckung für den Steuersatz von Acros ist es auch absolut integriert und zum anderen sehr großen Vorteil auch noch wasserdicht. Beim Syncros ist es oben überhaupt nicht gedichtet und läuft an den Zügen hinein und landet im Steuersatz. Bei der Acros Abdeckung muss jeder Zug durch eine Gummitülle geführt werden welche sehr gut abdichtet. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden ✌🏻. Mir war damals sofort klar das der Vorbau weichen wird.


----------



## Southbike (1. Oktober 2022)

timtailer3 schrieb:


> Und genau das sehe ich zb anders. Wo wirkt das bitte Edel? Diese billig anmutende und Habtisch wirklich nicht schön gemachte Kunststoff  Kappe mit den Spacern ebenfalls aus Kunststoff sieht überhaupt nicht wertig aus und wird dem bike meiner meinung nach einfach nicht gerecht. Mit der richtigen Abdeckung für den Steuersatz von Acros ist es auch absolut integriert und zum anderen sehr großen Vorteil auch noch wasserdicht. Beim Syncros ist es oben überhaupt nicht gedichtet und läuft an den Zügen hinein und landet im Steuersatz. Bei der Acros Abdeckung muss jeder Zug durch eine Gummitülle geführt werden welche sehr gut abdichtet. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden ✌🏻. Mir war damals sofort klar das der Vorbau weichen wird.


Wenn ich mir die Bilder von dir anschaue, ich weiss nicht schön ist etess anderes. Diplomatisch ausgedrückt - Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Wenn ich MTB oder Rennräder mit einem seperaten Vorbau aus Alu und mit einem Lenker geklemmt sehe, komme ich mir mittlerweile wie auf einer Oldtimer Austellung vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtailer3 (1. Oktober 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Diplomatisch ausgedrückt - Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


Das schrieb ich oben ja bereits.  Auf mich wirkt eben genau der Syncros  mit seinem Kunstoff Geraffel eben genau so Diplomatisch ausgedrückt ,einfach irgendwie Lieblos im Gegenteil zu einem schön gefrästen Teil was obendrein auch noch deutlich leichter Daherkommt, aber jeder wie er mag. Es ging ja darum ob es möglich ist und das ist es.... Frage ist ja somit dann auch beantwortet.


----------



## Slo0p (1. Oktober 2022)

Am besten kauft man sich direkt den Fraser mit den entsprechenden Maßen. Dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## Southbike (1. Oktober 2022)

timtailer3 schrieb:


> Das schrieb ich oben ja bereits.  Auf mich wirkt eben genau der Syncros  mit seinem Kunstoff Geraffel eben genau so Diplomatisch ausgedrückt ,einfach irgendwie Lieblos im Gegenteil zu einem schön gefrästen Teil was obendrein auch noch deutlich leichter Daherkommt, aber jeder wie er mag. Es ging ja darum ob es möglich ist und das ist es.... Frage ist ja somit dann auch beantwortet.


Alleine der schmale Schaft gegenüber dem Steuerrohr, völlig unharmonisch dazu noch ein Rize Lenker- - von der Farbwahl ganz zu schweige da liebe ich doch meinen Fracer IC XC Sl
Nix für ungut, das ganze Spark ist ein lt deinen Worten ein Kunststoffgeraffel.

Das ganze Spark ist voluminös u d wenn man dann einen schmalen Vorbau buuw Schaft verbaut ist es einfach nicht harmonisch, dazu noch Alu bei einem Carbonrad.
Es stimmt, dass der Syncros nicht der leichteste ist aber dafür extrem steif. Liebe das. Leichtere Alu Vorbautrn gehen meistens Kosten der Steufigkeit und haben einen ordentlichen Flex


----------



## timtailer3 (1. Oktober 2022)

Entschuldige das ich deine meinung nicht Teile. Wo ist das Problem? Warum muss das so tot gequatscht werden? Wurde doch alles gesagt. Fahr was du magst und Dir gefällt. Ich muss aber genauso wenig deinen Geschmack noch Deine Meinung teilen. Gleiches gilt für Dich. Ich wollte nur Hilfe und Lösung bereit stellen auf gestellte frage . Im übrigen habe ich auch geschrieben das ich kein Spark RC fahre. Wenn ich einen Fraser fahren wollen würde währe meine Wahl wohl auf ein Spark RC gefallen.Dann evtl auch in Verbindung mit einem Fraser vielleicht 🤷🏼. Ich nutze das Spark aber als Trail bike mit 130mm mit flachen Lenkwinkel und für mich passt es so. So ist es der optimale Allrounder für alle lagen. Auch habe ich nicht geschrieben das das Spark ein Kunststoff geraffel ist sondern ich habe mich auf den Vorbau bezogen der meiner Meinung nach dem Spark nicht gerecht wird.
Ich glaube das Problem aber liegt hier leider wo anders 😉✌🏻


----------



## PChr (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich hätte eine Frage zu den aktuell verbauten Gabeln. 
Sid im Wordcup bzw. Sid Ultima im Evo. 
Kann man die Sid Ultima irgendwo Online erwerben mit den 3 Stufen ? 
Für Scott wurden doch extra welche gemacht mit Lookout-Traktion-Open...
Oder sehe ich da was falsch. Müsste man diese dann dirket über Scott beziehen ? 
Danke im Voraus...


----------



## Panigale1299 (3. Oktober 2022)

PChr schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage zu den aktuell verbauten Gabeln.
> Sid im Wordcup bzw. Sid Ultima im Evo.
> Kann man die Sid Ultima irgendwo Online erwerben mit den 3 Stufen ?
> Für Scott wurden doch extra welche gemacht mit Lookout-Traktion-Open...
> ...


Hallo,

Soweit mir bekannt, gibt es die Gabel nicht einfach so zu kaufen.
Im Spark RC WC ist die Select+ Gabel verbaut, diese unterscheiden sich, zu den Ultimate Modellen in 2 technischen Punkten

Kartusche
Standrohreinheit



			https://r2-bike.com/ROCKSHOX-Charger-Race-Day-Scott-3-Position-Remote-Daempfer-SID-Ultimate-C1-2020-35-mm
		



			https://r2-bike.com/ROCKSHOX-Standrohreinheit-CSU-SID-Ultimate-C1-ab-2021
		


Sofern du die Kartusche irgendwo bekommst, kannst du diese leicht umbauen und am besten mir Bescheid geben.

Gruß,
Andi


----------



## Slo0p (3. Oktober 2022)

Hat schon jemand eine Kettenführung fürs Kettenblatt gefunden?


----------



## timtailer3 (3. Oktober 2022)

Du meinst so wie hier? 
Hab ich auch schon gesucht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (3. Oktober 2022)

Ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, aber hat hier schon jemand Probleme mit Abwürfen?
Bei mir jedenfalls nach jetzt 2 tkm gemischter Strecke nicht mal im Ansatz.
Habe allerdings kein originales KB mehr, stattdessen das Oneup Switch (am anderen Rad seit 9 tkm ohne KeFü). Ob das jetzt den Unterschied macht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtailer3 (3. Oktober 2022)

Nein mir ist sie bis dato auch noch nie abgeflogen beim Spark allerdings sollte es auch garnicht erst passieren. Ist wie mit Steinschlag Schutz eben vorbeugend.


----------



## Slo0p (3. Oktober 2022)

Genau, man weiß ja nie wie sich die Kette mal verheddert. Und da kann der Rahmen ja schnell mal ordentlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Nino hat die Führung ja auch nicht grundlos an seinem Bike.


----------



## MTB-Rider222 (5. Oktober 2022)

Servus zusammen,

Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem weißen Spark RC in L, sprich 22er RC Pro. Hab mir bei meinem Händler daher mal das 23er Team in weiß vorsorglich bestellt. Hat jemand Infos zu den Lieferzeiten der 23er Modelle bzw. kann mir sagen, wo ich vllt das 22er Pro in L herbekomme? Recherche hat bisher keine Infos ergeben und mein Händler kann mir auch nix sagen.

Gruß MTB-Rider222


----------



## subdiver (5. Oktober 2022)

Wo können die 2023er gesehen werden?
Auf der Webseite sind noch die 22er Modelle.


----------



## TilmannG (5. Oktober 2022)

MTB-Rider222 schrieb:


> ....auf der Suche nach einem weißen Spark RC in L, sprich 22er RC Pro...


Zu den Lieferzeiten von bikes mit Shimano XTR Ausstattung kann eigentlich niemand Auskunft geben.


----------



## Southbike (5. Oktober 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wo können die 2023er gesehen werden?
> Auf der Webseite sind noch die 22er Modelle.


Schätze mal im Katalog vorort beim Händler.
Dein RC WC wird wahrscheinlich so aussehen. Aber ist ja nix für dich, immer noch mit integriertem Dämpfer 🤣🤣🤣









						New color for the SCOTT Spark 2023
					

SCOTT SRAM Racing Team rider Andri Frischknecht will debut in Vallnord the aesthetic version that we will see in the SCOTT Spark 2023 range.




					en.brujulabike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slo0p (5. Oktober 2022)

Sauerei, dann ist mein Team issue ja farblich schon wieder veraltet. 🤣🤣


----------



## beutelfuchs (5. Oktober 2022)

MTB-Rider222 schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem weißen Spark RC in L, sprich 22er RC Pro. Hab mir bei meinem Händler daher mal das 23er Team in weiß vorsorglich bestellt. Hat jemand Infos zu den Lieferzeiten der 23er Modelle bzw. kann mir sagen, wo ich vllt das 22er Pro in L herbekomme? Recherche hat bisher keine Infos ergeben und mein Händler kann mir auch nix sagen.


Bei mir steht eins ums Eck. Kurztrip nach Barcelona, koennen wir dann gern zusammen einfahren 





Die geben auch etwas Rabatt.


----------



## subdiver (5. Oktober 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Aber ist ja nix für dich, immer noch mit integriertem Dämpfer 🤣🤣🤣



Mittlerweile habe ich es mir schöngesoffen 🍺🍷








Im Ernst, ich gewöhne mich langsam an die neue Form.


----------



## unknownbeats (6. Oktober 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Schätze mal im Katalog vorort beim Händler.
> Dein RC WC wird wahrscheinlich so aussehen. Aber ist ja nix für dich, immer noch mit integriertem Dämpfer 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> ...


es ist eine reverb axs verbaut ich sehe aber nur einen axs shifter. jemand ne idee wie sie das gelöst haben?


----------



## Paddyfr (7. Oktober 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> jemand ne idee wie sie das gelöst haben?


Mit einer SRAM eTap AXS Blipbox unterm Lenker, bzw. bei neueren Aufbauten mit Schaumstoff gepolstert im Rahmen. Sieht hier im Beitrag:


GabiMTB schrieb:


> Den vollständigen Artikel ansehen:
> *Arbeitsgerät: Scott Spark 2022 von Nino Schurter*


----------



## Hatchet666 (12. Oktober 2022)

Meins ist mittlerweile fertig modifiziert


----------



## Powerzone (13. Oktober 2022)

Autsch!


----------



## Smithie (14. Oktober 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Autsch!


Das sieht übel aus! Was ist da passiert??


----------



## Powerzone (14. Oktober 2022)

Wüsste ich auch gerne.
Kam noch nicht dazu genauer nach zu schauen…


----------



## Zimbo88 (14. Oktober 2022)

Ist ein offizielles bekanntes „Problem“.
Die Dämpferschraube muss mit Loctite versehen und mit 15 Nm anstelle von 10 Nm angezogen werden, da sich ansonsten die Schraube lösen kann, was in diesem Fall vermutlich passiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powerzone (14. Oktober 2022)

Aha
Und was denkt Ihr, sind die Verletzungen am Rahmen ein Problem?


----------



## Zimbo88 (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde auf jedem Fall zum Händler gehen und einen Gewährleistungsfall daraus machen.

Einen dadurch weiteren bzw. größer bildenden Schaden am Rahmen würde ich persönlich nicht ausschließen.


----------



## Powerzone (14. Oktober 2022)

Hm, blöd!
Ist bekannt ob das Problem bekannt ist? Ich meine, gibt es dazu eine Aktion seitens Scott? So eine Art Rückrufaktion?


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. Oktober 2022)

Ist bekannt und von Scott gibt es einen neuen Bolzen mit mehr Drehmoment.
Der Haendler der dir das so hingestellt hat, ohne das vorher zu beheben, muss wohl unter'm Stein leben.


----------



## Zimbo88 (14. Oktober 2022)

Schau mal Thread #26 auf der Seite 2.
Da wurde die Info mit dem Handbuch gepostet.


----------



## Powerzone (14. Oktober 2022)

Danke für Deine Antwort!
Warum hat mich mein Händler nicht informiert!? 
Mein Rahmen ist jetzt nämlich beschädigt und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass ich aufgrund dessen nun einen neuen bekomme!


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. Oktober 2022)

Schaff das Ding zum Haendler und lass dir dort nix anderes einreden, als neuer Rahmen. Das ist ein klarer Gewaehrlesitungsfall, da der Mangel schon beim Kauf bestand. Das laesst sich leicht an etlichen Fotos von Betroffenen aus dem Netz Nachweisen.
Falls dein Haendler sich dumm stellt, wende dich an Scott und danach, falls noetig, Anwalt.


----------



## Powerzone (15. Oktober 2022)

Hm, konnte keine Beispiele finden…
Sind denn Fälle bekannt, bei denen ein neuer Rahmen gewährt wurde?


----------



## Southbike (15. Oktober 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Hm, konnte keine Beispiele finden…
> Sind denn Fälle bekannt, bei denen ein neuer Rahmen gewährt wurde?


Ich würde es einfach machen, und nicht lange überlegen, ob es andere Fälle gab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (15. Oktober 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Hm, konnte keine Beispiele finden…
> Sind denn Fälle bekannt, bei denen ein neuer Rahmen gewährt wurde?








Deins scheint sogar schon den neuen Bolzen zu haben. Steht da 15Nm drauf? Ich kanns nicht erkennen


----------



## unknownbeats (15. Oktober 2022)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1568598
> 
> 
> Deins scheint sogar schon den neuen Bolzen zu haben. Steht da 15Nm drauf? Ich kanns nicht erkennen


nein ich erkennen 10nm


----------



## Zimbo88 (15. Oktober 2022)

Der Post #274 ist das aktuell betroffene Rad u da steht 15 Nm drauf.
Auf jeden Fall erstmal den Händler kontaktieren u darauf bestehen.

Wenn sich der Händler und/oder Scott quer stellen mit z. B. das Fahrrad ist vor jeder Fahrt zu prüfen, was jeder Hersteller in seinen Anleitungen vorgibt, dann kann es am Ende schwierig ausgehen. 

Die Dämpferschraube vor jeder Fahrt zu prüfen, ist beim Spark natürlich nicht geschickt gelöst.

So wie sich Scott bei mir verhalten hat, hoffe ich, dass sie in Deinem Fall das richtige tun.


----------



## beutelfuchs (15. Oktober 2022)

Scott hat den Konstruktionsfehler du in dem Moment selbst zugegeben, als sie den neuen Bolzen samt der geaenderten Drehmomentangabe schriftlich kommuniziert haben.
So ein Bolzen kann auch am Beginn der Fahrt fest sein und am Ende nicht mehr. Da kannst pruefen wie du willst.


----------



## beutelfuchs (15. Oktober 2022)

Mehr Beispiele
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sco...illkommen-in-der-zukunft.944141/post-17862903

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sco...illkommen-in-der-zukunft.944141/post-17892229


----------



## Powerzone (15. Oktober 2022)

Zimbo88 schrieb:


> Der Post #274 ist das aktuell betroffene Rad u da steht 15 Nm drauf.
> Auf jeden Fall erstmal den Händler kontaktieren u darauf bestehen.
> 
> Wenn sich der Händler und/oder Scott quer stellen mit z. B. das Fahrrad ist vor jeder Fahrt zu prüfen, was jeder Hersteller in seinen Anleitungen vorgibt, dann kann es am Ende schwierig ausgehen.
> ...


Wie hat sich Scott denn bei Dir verhalten?



beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Scott hat den Konstruktionsfehler du in dem Moment selbst zugegeben, als sie den neuen Bolzen samt der geaenderten Drehmomentangabe schriftlich kommuniziert haben.
> So ein Bolzen kann auch am Beginn der Fahrt fest sein und am Ende nicht mehr. Da kannst pruefen wie du willst.


Genau!


Bei meinem Bolzen steht übrigens 15nm drauf.

Mir geht es darum schadlos aus der Sache raus zu kommen. Dies bedingt, dass ich es von Anfang an richtig an gehe.
Es ist möglich, dass alles anstandslos über die Bühne geht, es ist aber genauso möglich, dass versucht wird mich ab zu speisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (15. Oktober 2022)

Das ist in meinen Augen eine richtig üble Sache, denn da geht ja der Rahmen kaputt, nicht nur einige Anbauteile.

Es überrascht mich, dass das Problem nicht schon in der Entwicklungs-/Testphase entdeckt wurde???

Und ich hätte erwartet, dass es auf allen bekannten Kanälen (dazu würde ich MTB-News schon zählen) kommuniziert wird und die Besitzer aufgefordert werden, sich an den Händler zu wenden. Die Händler haben ja vielleicht nicht immer die Kontaktdaten von den Käufern.

@Powerzone Ich drücke die Daumen und berichte bitte, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Powerzone (15. Oktober 2022)

Der Händler hat meine Kontaktdaten, und ich habe meine Bike sogar registriert bei Scott. Also dass die nicht einfach eine Massenmail geschickt haben, ist schon fraglich.
Oder wollte Scott diesen Produktionsfehler halt nicht gross kommunizieren? 🤔


----------



## Smithie (15. Oktober 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Oder wollte Scott diesen Produktionsfehler halt nicht gross kommunizieren?


Für mich sieht das ziemlich danach aus. Denn -- wie dein Fall zeigt -- eine wirkliche Lösung hat Scott nicht, auch der neue und fester angezogener Bolzen kann sich offenbar lösen. Und ehrlich gesagt, wer hat vor jeder Ausfahrt Zeit u. Lust mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel zu hantieren und Schrauben zu kontrollieren?

Vertrauenserweckend ist das alles nicht, eher richtig vertrauenszerstörend, auch wenn man nicht persönlich betroffen ist, bzw. auch wenn der zerstörte Rahmen problemlos ausgetauscht werden sollte.


----------



## Powerzone (15. Oktober 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das ziemlich danach aus. Denn -- wie dein Fall zeigt -- eine wirkliche Lösung hat Scott nicht, auch der neue und fester angezogener Bolzen kann sich offenbar lösen. Und ehrlich gesagt, wer hat vor jeder Ausfahrt Zeit u. Lust mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel zu hantieren und Schrauben zu kontrollieren?
> 
> Vertrauenserweckend ist das alles nicht, eher richtig vertrauenszerstörend, auch wenn man nicht persönlich betroffen ist, bzw. auch wenn der zerstörte Rahmen problemlos ausgetauscht werden sollte.


Zumal man den Sitz der Schraube so gesehen kaum wirklich kontrollieren kann. Würde ich diese nämlich immer wieder mal mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel nachziehen, würde sich dadurch der Sicherungslack einmal lösen. Streng genommen müsste ich also so vor jeder Fahrt die Schraube entfernen, Sicherungslack auftragen und wieder ein schrauben. 🙈


----------



## Hatchet666 (18. Oktober 2022)

timtailer3 schrieb:


> Du meinst so wie hier?
> Hab ich auch schon gesucht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.




Hatte bei Scott direkt angefragt. Antwort, es gibt für das aktuelle Spark keine


----------



## Southbike (18. Oktober 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Zumal man den Sitz der Schraube so gesehen kaum wirklich kontrollieren kann. Würde ich diese nämlich immer wieder mal mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel nachziehen, würde sich dadurch der Sicherungslack einmal lösen. Streng genommen müsste ich also so vor jeder Fahrt die Schraube entfernen, Sicherungslack auftragen und wieder ein schrauben. 🙈


Und was nun der Status? Hast du den Händler oder Scott kontaktiert?


----------



## Powerzone (18. Oktober 2022)

Ahaja, war beim Händler. Er sagte der Rahmen wird ersetzt, für mich alles kostenlos auf Garantie.


----------



## timtailer3 (18. Oktober 2022)

Wenn's so kommt ist doch alles gut soweit für dich. Leider scheinen es keine Einzelfälle zu sein . Anscheinend ist das mit dem neuen Bolzen und dem erhöhten Drehmoment wohl auch nicht die Lösung des Problems. Ich habe irgendwie immer ein ungutes Gefühl wenn ich nicht regelmäßig nach der Schraube schaue. Irgendwie ist mir das irgendwie zu doof und ich habs bei den Abfahrten und Touren immer im Hinterkopf...


----------



## subdiver (18. Oktober 2022)

Ich war wegen einer anderen Sache bei meinem Scott Händler und sprach ihn
auch darauf an „Bolzen, Drehmoment am Spark.
Bislang hatte er drei Rahmen mit diesem Problem und neuem Bolzen.
Anscheinend ist der derzeitige Stand noch nicht die Lösung in allen Fällen.


----------



## Hatchet666 (19. Oktober 2022)

Warum stehen eigentlich in der Liste nur vier Varianten des Sparks und nicht alle Modelle? Betriffts die anderen Modelle wirklich nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zimbo88 (19. Oktober 2022)

Beim 920er (kein RC) - welches ich kurzzeitig hatte - war die Schraube nach den ersten 20 km locker. Ob die Schraube bereits im Auslieferungszustand locker war oder nach den ersten Metern locker wurde, konnte ich nicht feststellen.

Ich habe es nur gemerkt, weil der Hinterbau geknackst hat und ich daraufhin alles geprüft hatte.
In diesem Zuge hatte ich auch alle Lager  gefettet. Von Scott wurde kein Fett aufgetragen. 🙄. Steuersatz wurde von Scott ebenfalls trocken (also ohne Fett) montiert 🫤

Ich finde die Aussage auch schwer nachvollziehbar, dass es nur paar wenige Modelle betreffen soll. Da der Aufbau meiner Meinung identisch ist 🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## Hatchet666 (19. Oktober 2022)

Ich werd mir das Spark meiner Frau und meins mal genauer anschauen und den Bolzen mit Loctite einkleben


----------



## Southbike (19. Oktober 2022)

Zimbo88 schrieb:


> Beim 920er (kein RC) - welches ich kurzzeitig hatte - war die Schraube nach den ersten 20 km locker. Ob die Schraube bereits im Auslieferungszustand locker war oder nach den ersten Metern locker wurde, konnte ich nicht feststellen.
> 
> Ich habe es nur gemerkt, weil der Hinterbau geknackst hat und ich daraufhin alles geprüft hatte.
> In diesem Zuge hatte ich auch alle Lager  gefettet. Von Scott wurde kein Fett aufgetragen. 🙄. Steuersatz wurde von Scott ebenfalls trocken (also ohne Fett) montiert 🫤
> ...


War das ein ständiges Kracksen?


----------



## Zimbo88 (19. Oktober 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> War das ein ständiges Kracksen?


Nein, war es nicht.
Ich würde sagen typisches leichte unregelmäßiges geknackse, wenn der Hinterbau nicht gefettet ist oder im Laufe der Benutzung Dreck an die Lager gekommen ist.

Knacksen/Kracksen kann ja leider sehr viele Gründe haben.


----------



## timtailer3 (19. Oktober 2022)

Bei meinem 920 habe ich gleich vor der ersten ausfahrt alles komplett auf Drehmoment und Festsitz sowie Schmierung geprüft. Steuersatz sowie fast alle Lager wurden trocken eingesetzt. Die berühmt berüchtigte Dämpferschraube habe ich mit 15NM und Schraubensicherung Mittelfest angezogen. Nach jetzt knapp 200 KM geprüft und noch sitzt sie fest. Allerdings fährt so ein gewisses ungutes Gefühl im kopf mit wenn ich vor dem Einsatz mal nicht geschaut habe.


----------



## FirstGeneration (19. Oktober 2022)

Dann verkauft/verschenkt doch die Räder.....
Das Gejammere ist ja nicht mehr anzuhören.


----------



## Slo0p (19. Oktober 2022)

Falls noch jemand eins in S sucht:








						Scott Spark RC Team Issue AXS 2022 | 102414154 | BikeExchange
					

Das KOMPLETT NEUE Spark RC Team Issue AXS bietet die ideale Kombination aus Carbon-Entwicklung der Spitzenklasse, einem noch nie dagewesenen Maß an Integration und genau der richtigen Menge an…




					www.bikeexchange.de


----------



## Olaf_L (20. Oktober 2022)

timtailer3 schrieb:


> Bei meinem 920 habe ich gleich vor der ersten ausfahrt alles komplett auf Drehmoment und Festsitz sowie Schmierung geprüft. Steuersatz sowie fast alle Lager wurden trocken eingesetzt. Die berühmt berüchtigte Dämpferschraube habe ich mit 15NM und Schraubensicherung Mittelfest angezogen. Nach jetzt knapp 200 KM geprüft und noch sitzt sie fest. Allerdings fährt so ein gewisses ungutes Gefühl im kopf mit wenn ich vor dem Einsatz mal nicht geschaut habe.


Ich hab jetzt nach den ganzen Berichten hier auch an meinem 920er die Schraube gecheckt, sie war nicht ganz locker, aber definitv unter 10Nm, ließ sich sehr leicht rausdrehen.
Ich hatte in letzter Zeit schon ein leichtes Knarzen beim Treten, das ließ mich vorsichtig werden.
Schraube sieht noch gut aus, ist jetzt mit 15Nm und Loctite gesichert, werde das beobachten.


----------



## Slo0p (20. Oktober 2022)

Ist das Knarzen nun bei dir verschwunden? Das habe ich am 920er meiner Frau nämlich auch. Dann werde ich das auch mal auseinander nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (20. Oktober 2022)

Slo0p schrieb:


> Ist das Knarzen nun bei dir verschwunden? Das habe ich am 920er meiner Frau nämlich auch. Dann werde ich das auch mal auseinander nehmen.


Wegen der Schraube brauchst da nix auseinander nehmen.
Luft aus dem Dämpfer, Gummiabdeckung entfernen und Schraube kontrollieren, fertig.


----------



## Olaf_L (20. Oktober 2022)

Slo0p schrieb:


> Ist das Knarzen nun bei dir verschwunden? Das habe ich am 920er meiner Frau nämlich auch. Dann werde ich das auch mal auseinander nehmen.


Kann ich nach der nächsten Fahrt sagen, dafür war noch keine Gelegenheit


----------



## bart3 (20. Oktober 2022)

Falls es jemanden interessiert...Sid Ultimate funktioniert gut in dem Rad.
Mit kleinen Kompromissen ist auch die Mittelstellung vorhanden.
Mir passt es so....und btw. seit ca. 1200km keine Probleme mit dem Bolzen. Ist aber vermutlich eh nur bei der Variante mit RockShox ein Problem, oder?


----------



## Southbike (20. Oktober 2022)

bart3 schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert...Sid Ultimate funktioniert gut in dem Rad.
> Mit kleinen Kompromissen ist auch die Mittelstellung vorhanden.
> Mir passt es so....und btw. seit ca. 1200km keine Probleme mit dem Bolzen. Ist aber vermutlich eh nur bei der Variante mit RockShox ein Problem, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 1571578
> ...


Ich denke ja,.Habe einen Fox Dämpfer und damit keine Probleme.
Zur Sicherheit auch die Schraube mit Loctite und 15NM festgemacht.


----------



## LevoSW (20. Oktober 2022)

bart3 schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert...Sid Ultimate funktioniert gut in dem Rad.
> Mit kleinen Kompromissen ist auch die Mittelstellung vorhanden.
> Mir passt es so....und btw. seit ca. 1200km keine Probleme mit dem Bolzen. Ist aber vermutlich eh nur bei der Variante mit RockShox ein Problem, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 1571578
> ...


 Wie bekommst bei einer Ultimate die Mittelstellung hin ??


----------



## Olaf_L (20. Oktober 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Ich denke ja,.Habe einen Fox Dämpfer und damit keine Probleme.
> Zur Sicherheit auch die Schraube mit Loctite und 15NM festgemacht.





Slo0p schrieb:


> Ist das Knarzen nun bei dir verschwunden? Das habe ich am 920er meiner Frau nämlich auch. Dann werde ich das auch mal auseinander nehmen.


 @Southbike Hier auch ein Fox Nude und sie war leider locker. 

@Slo0p Das Knarzen ist weg! 

LG Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bart3 (20. Oktober 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Wie bekommst bei einer Ultimate die Mittelstellung hin ??


Muss man sich bisschen zurecht friemeln...geht eigentlich ganz gut.
Manchmal muss man, wenn man lange im Trailmodus war, kurz aufmachen und dann in den Lockoutmodus schalten. Mir taugt es so, zumal ich die Gabel einfach mag.
Wenn man irgendwo mal durch Zufall eine Kartusche mit den drei offiziellen Stellungen findet kann man die ja umrüsten.


----------



## LevoSW (20. Oktober 2022)

bart3 schrieb:


> Muss man sich bisschen zurecht friemeln...geht eigentlich ganz gut.
> Manchmal muss man, wenn man lange im Trailmodus war, kurz aufmachen und dann in den Lockoutmodus schalten. Mir taugt es so, zumal ich die Gabel einfach mag.
> Wenn man irgendwo mal durch Zufall eine Kartusche mit den drei offiziellen Stellungen findet kann man die ja umrüsten.


So ein Quatsch was du da schreibst , nix fummeln,  es gibt schlichtweg keine mittlere Stufe . Alles Einbildung . Guck Dir einfach mal techn. Zeichnungen an  und schau dir an, wie das Öl durch irgendwelche Kanäle bzw. Bypässe fließt . Sei jetzt nicht sauer und nehme es nicht persönlich , aber das ist grober Unfug...


----------



## Southbike (20. Oktober 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch was du da schreibst , nix fummeln,  es gibt schlichtweg keine mittlere Stufe . Alles Einbildung . Guck Dir einfach mal techn. Zeichnungen an  und schau dir an, wie das Öl durch irgendwelche Kanäle bzw. Bypässe fließt . Sei jetzt nicht sauer und nehme es nicht persönlich , aber das ist grober Unfug...


Wie sieht es mit Änderungen deinem 9.xxx Spark aus?


----------



## LevoSW (20. Oktober 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Änderungen deinem 9.xxx Spark aus?


Den Spark-Tuned_Rahmen hab ich schonmal , steht aber zum Verkauf weil er rabattiert war , morgen früh bekomm ich den Preis vom Dealer für einen Supersonic-Rahmen . Dann gehts wohl los... Die aktuellen 9,83kg vom Epic , mit schweren Reifen und Fox-Fahrwerk und Fox-Dropper werd ich wohl nicht schaffen . Aber egal , ich will selbst den Vergleich erleben , das ist mir  aber Kohle wert .


----------



## Southbike (20. Oktober 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Den Spark-Tuned_Rahmen hab ich schonmal , steht aber zum Verkauf weil er rabattiert war , morgen früh bekomm ich den Preis vom Dealer für einen Supersonic-Rahmen . Dann gehts wohl los... Die aktuellen 9,83kg vom Epic , mit schweren Reifen und Fox-Fahrwerk und Fox-Dropper werd ich wohl nicht schaffen . Aber egal , ich will selbst den Vergleich erleben , das ist mir  aber Kohle wert .


Du hast ja gesagt 9.xxx
Bin auf die Teileliste dann gespannt, versteht sich von selbst kein Modellbau.


----------



## LevoSW (20. Oktober 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Du hast ja gesagt 9.xxx
> Bin auf die Teileliste dann gespannt, versteht sich von selbst kein Modellbau.


Mal schauen was der Rahmen tatsächlich wiegt . 
Vielleicht auf die Dropper verzichten , dann stehen die 9, xx


----------



## bart3 (20. Oktober 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch was du da schreibst , nix fummeln,  es gibt schlichtweg keine mittlere Stufe . Alles Einbildung . Guck Dir einfach mal techn. Zeichnungen an  und schau dir an, wie das Öl durch irgendwelche Kanäle bzw. Bypässe fließt . Sei jetzt nicht sauer und nehme es nicht persönlich , aber das ist grober Unfug...


Was hast du den für ein Problem😂
Mir taugts Trotzdem😉


----------



## Southbike (21. Oktober 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Mal schauen was der Rahmen tatsächlich wiegt .
> Vielleicht auf die Dropper verzichten , dann stehen die 9, xx


Haha. Du sagtest mit Dropper, ohne  Dropper keine grosse Kunst unter 10 kg aufzubauen


----------



## LevoSW (21. Oktober 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Haha. Du sagtest mit Dropper, ohne  Dropper keine grosse Kunst unter 10 kg aufzubauen


Bleibt abzuwarten welches Frameset es tatsächlich wird , da manchmal nur der 2fach Twinloc ausgeliefert werden und manchmal 3fach . Der 3fach ist bis nächstes Jahr nicht mehr am Markt verfügbar(Aussage Scott ) . Momentan lass ich noch abklären ob Tuned und RC vom Rahmen her gleich sind, ich meine ja. Da die Geometrie sich nur verändert weil im Tuned-Modell eine 130er Gabel verbaut ist.


----------



## Southbike (21. Oktober 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Bleibt abzuwarten welches Frameset es tatsächlich wird , da manchmal nur der 2fach Twinloc ausgeliefert werden und manchmal 3fach . Der 3fach ist bis nächstes Jahr nicht mehr am Markt verfügbar(Aussage Scott ) . Momentan lass ich noch abklären ob Tuned und RC vom Rahmen her gleich sind, ich meine ja. Da die Geometrie sich nur verändert weil im Tuned-Modell eine 130er Gabel verbaut ist.


Bin ja trotzdem auf die Teileliste gespannt und immer für eine Inspiration dankbar, auch wenn meistens der Einsatzzweck und Teile wie 160er Scheibe, normale Sattelstütze, dünnere Reifen als 2.35 für mich keine Option sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LevoSW (21. Oktober 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Also beim SL Rahmen war der 3fach Twinloc dabei.
> 
> Bin ja trotzdem auf die Teileliste gespannt und immer für eine Inspiration dankbar, auch wenn meistens der Einsatzzweck und Teile wie 160er Scheibe, normale Sattelstütze, dünnere Reifen als 2.35 für mich keine Option sind


2.35 ist immer Pflicht , bei einer Piccola reichen eben die 160er Scheiben .


----------



## Southbike (21. Oktober 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> 2.35 ist immer Pflicht , bei einer Piccola reichen eben die 160er Scheiben .


Fahre sogar HD und würde nie 160er Scheiben fahren, vor allem wenn wie bei mir der Hauptanteil in den Alpen ist, dazu noch bei entsprechender Grösse.
Muss jeder selbst wissen, und je nach Einsatzzweck - für mich keine Option.
Ist einfach geil in den Alpem x-Tiefenmeter am Stück runterzubremsen ohne Fading - möchte nie mehr etwas anderes.


----------



## LevoSW (21. Oktober 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Fahre sogar HD und würde nie 160er Scheiben fahren, vor allem wenn wie bei mir der Hauptanteil in den Alpen ist, dazu noch bei entsprechender Grösse.
> Muss jeder selbst wissen, und je nach Einsatzzweck - für mich keine Option.
> Ist einfach geil in den Alpem x-Tiefenmeter am Stück runterzubremsen ohne Fading - möchte nie mehr etwas anderes.


Die HD hat nur 10% mehr Bremsleistung , ist aber ein anderes Thema in einem anderen Forum .


----------



## LevoSW (21. Oktober 2022)

Wer weiss denn nun verbindlich ob Tuned-Rahmen gleich dem RC-Rahmen ist? 
Danke.


----------



## Slo0p (21. Oktober 2022)

Es gibt keine Unterschiede bei den Rahmen. Nur HMX und HMF. Die Geos der 900er Serie, RC-Serie und Tuned-Serie unterscheiden sich nur aufgrund der Federgabellänge und Aufbau des Steuersatzes in dem sich der Lenkwinkel verändert.

Wie absurd wäre es von Scott nur für den Tuned Rahmen, der sowieso nicht oft verkauft wird neue Rahmenberechnungen, Formen und die gesamte Produktion zu verändern? Das machen die ja nicht mal bei den 900er und RC Modellen.


----------



## LevoSW (21. Oktober 2022)

Slo0p schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Unterschiede bei den Rahmen. Nur HMX und HMF. Die Geos der 900er Serie, RC-Serie und Tuned-Serie unterscheiden sich nur aufgrund der Federgabellänge und Aufbau des Steuersatzes in dem sich der Lenkwinkel verändert.
> 
> Wie absurd wäre es von Scott nur für den Tuned Rahmen, der sowieso nicht oft verkauft wird neue Rahmenberechnungen, Formen und die gesamte Produktion zu verändern? Das machen die ja nicht mal bei den 900er und RC Modellen.


Alles richtig , der einzige Unterschied zwischen beiden ist der Dämpfer(das TUNED hat einen Dämpfer mit grösserer Luftkammer). (Aussage Scott Sports) 
Es gibt bei Youtube aber Videos zu finden die behaupten , dass es wohl 2 verschiedene Rahmen geben würde.


----------



## timtailer3 (21. Oktober 2022)

Es gibt 3 Varianten,Alu, Alu Carbon HMF oder Vollcarbon in HMX.  Die Geometrie ist immer gleich und wird durch die Gabel bzw federwege bestimmt bzw. Verändert. Die Trail Version haben Größere Dämpfer im Volumen und mehr federweg an der Gabel.


----------



## Slo0p (21. Oktober 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Alles richtig , der einzige Unterschied zwischen beiden ist der Dämpfer(das TUNED hat einen Dämpfer mit grösserer Luftkammer). (Aussage Scott Sports)
> Es gibt bei Youtube aber Videos zu finden die behaupten , dass es wohl 2 verschiedene Rahmen geben würde.



Ich denke das kommt dadurch zustande, weil die Leute nicht wissen, dass sich der Lenkwinkel verändern lässt. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.


----------



## LevoSW (21. Oktober 2022)

Slo0p schrieb:


> Ich denke das kommt dadurch zustande, weil die Leute nicht wissen, dass sich der Lenkwinkel verändern lässt. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.


Mir war das schon klar , doch der nette Scott-Bike-Verkäufer meinte auch es wäre ein anderer Rahmen . Dann mal gegoogelt , auf Youtube auch ein falsches Video gefunden , Dann hab ich selbst gezweifelt , dann mit Scott selbst telefoniert, die brachten dann den Dämpfer ins Spiel, das war mir neu . Der Steuersatz ist aber gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtailer3 (21. Oktober 2022)

Außerdem ändert er sich ja auch auf Grund des mehr Federwegs an der Gabel. Der Lenkwinkel lässt sich an allen Spark RC wie Trail verstellen. Das kann man auf der Scott Page auch nachschauen. Die Modelle sind alle mit dem selben Steuersatz ausgerüstet.


----------



## Slo0p (21. Oktober 2022)

Mal eine andere Sache... Hat jemand schon den neuen Twinlock-Hebel im Handel gesehen? Ich würde an meinem gerne die Dropper nachrüsten. Ohne den 3-Stufigen Twinlock-Hebel aber für mich nicht sinnvoll... :-/


----------



## LevoSW (21. Oktober 2022)

Slo0p schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Sache... Hat jemand schon den neuen Twinlock-Hebel im Handel gesehen? Ich würde an meinem gerne die Dropper nachrüsten. Ohne den 3-Stufigen Twinlock-Hebel aber für mich nicht sinnvoll... :-/


Gab es bei R2, laut Scott werden aber dieses Jahr keine mehr im Handel verfügbar sein.


----------



## Gilmore173 (21. Oktober 2022)

Slo0p schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Sache... Hat jemand schon den neuen Twinlock-Hebel im Handel gesehen? Ich würde an meinem gerne die Dropper nachrüsten. Ohne den 3-Stufigen Twinlock-Hebel aber für mich nicht sinnvoll... :-/


Ich habe diesen hier verbaut. Funktioniert top.









						SCOTT Fernbedienung Twinloc Down Clamp für Federgabel, Dämpfer und Sa, 134,50 €
					

SCOTT Fernbedienung Twinloc Down Clamp für Federgabel, Dämpfer und Sattelstütze | 2019 Mehr Technik am Bike, bedeutet auch immer mehr Hebel und Knöpfe Die S




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Slo0p (22. Oktober 2022)

Ja, das ist die alte. Schlecht finde ich die auch nicht… ich überlege es mir mal.


----------



## Powerzone (24. Oktober 2022)

timtailer3 schrieb:


> Wenn's so kommt ist doch alles gut soweit für dich. Leider scheinen es keine Einzelfälle zu sein . Anscheinend ist das mit dem neuen Bolzen und dem erhöhten Drehmoment wohl auch nicht die Lösung des Problems. Ich habe irgendwie immer ein ungutes Gefühl wenn ich nicht regelmäßig nach der Schraube schaue. Irgendwie ist mir das irgendwie zu doof und ich habs bei den Abfahrten und Touren immer im Hinterkopf...


Genau, kein schönes Gefühl das da mit fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powerzone (24. Oktober 2022)

Mein Bike ist ja seit dem Samstag 15. Oktober bei meinem Händler und dieser meinte, dass er mich innert einer Woche bei mir melden würde, das Problem sollte bis dahin behoben sein. Also der Rahmen gewechselt mit allem was halt da an Arbeit dazu gehört. Die Gabel hatte übrigens auch Spiel.
Weil ich bis letzten Samstag noch immer nichts gehört hatte, hab ich mich halt gemeldet. Er habe von Scott noch nichts gehört, er melde sich dann. Wurde mir aus gerichtet.
Das nervt! Konstruktionsprobleme und dann innerhalb einer Woche noch nicht einmal eine Mitteilung was läuft!


----------



## Gilmore173 (24. Oktober 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist ja seit dem Samstag 15. Oktober bei meinem Händler und dieser meinte, dass er mich innert einer Woche bei mir melden würde, das Problem sollte bis dahin behoben sein. Also der Rahmen gewechselt mit allem was halt da an Arbeit dazu gehört. Die Gabel hatte übrigens auch Spiel.
> Weil ich bis letzten Samstag noch immer nichts gehört hatte, hab ich mich halt gemeldet. Er habe von Scott noch nichts gehört, er melde sich dann. Wurde mir aus gerichtet.
> Das nervt! Konstruktionsprobleme und dann innerhalb einer Woche noch nicht einmal eine Mitteilung was läuft!


Ach mensch, ist wirklich mist. Drücke Dir die Daumen das alles schnell und unkompliziert über die Bühne geht. 
Bezüglich der Gabel,  meine hat auch Spiel. Ich habe sie nun eingeschickt.


----------



## Southbike (24. Oktober 2022)

Gilmore173 schrieb:


> Ach mensch, ist wirklich mist. Drücke Dir die Daumen das alles schnell und unkompliziert über die Bühne geht.
> Bezüglich der Gabel,  meine hat auch Spiel. Ich habe sie nun eingeschickt.


Fox oder RS?


----------



## LevoSW (25. Oktober 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Fox oder RS?


Das Spiel in den Gabeln ist eher RS zuzuordnen, wäre mir absolut neu wenn Fox damit Probleme hat. ich dachte aber bisher , dass nur die 32er RS-Gabeln das Problem haben .


----------



## Southbike (25. Oktober 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Das Spiel in den Gabeln ist eher RS zuzuordnen, wäre mir absolut neu wenn Fox damit Probleme hat. ich dachte aber bisher , dass nur die 32er RS-Gabeln das Problem haben .


Tja hatte ich bei meiner 34er Fox am Spark- relativ am Anfang nach einigen Ausfahrten. Wurde zu Fox eingeschickt und behoben, denke das Casting wurde getauscht


----------



## Gilmore173 (25. Oktober 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Fox oder RS?


Bei mir ist es eine RockShox


----------



## Tomatchen85 (26. Oktober 2022)

Hi, bin nun auch in der Spark RC "Liga" durfte gestern nach 2 Wochen Wartezeit mein Spark RC Issue AXS abholen! Habe mir noch eine Sattelstütze verbauen lassen und auch den 3-Stufigen Twinlock-Hebel!
Der hat diesen von Scott geordert, war innerhalb von 2 Tagen da! 

Gibt es Leute die auf Ihrem Issue AXS Skin- oder Tanwall Reifen montiert haben zwecks Optik?


----------



## Slo0p (26. Oktober 2022)

Welche Stütze hast du nun verbaut? Liebäugle mit der Fox Transfer SL... Die geht aber gut ins Geld. Suche noch eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Tomatchen85 (26. Oktober 2022)

Mein Händler hat eine von Synchros verbaut, welche müsste ich nachschauen!


----------



## Gilmore173 (26. Oktober 2022)

Slo0p schrieb:


> Welche Stütze hast du nun verbaut? Liebäugle mit der Fox Transfer SL... Die geht aber gut ins Geld. Suche noch eine gute Alternative.


Ich habe eine Bike Yoke Divine Sl verbaut. Bin mehr als zufrieden.  Einfache Wartung, kein Absenken und d absolut kein seitliches Spiel - und das schon seit einigen Jahren.

Habe sie damals für einen guten Kurs bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (26. Oktober 2022)

Habe eine Revive seit 3 Jahren am Oiz ohne Probleme im Einsatz und am Spark seit jetzt 7 Monaten eine Divine SL, auch sehr unauffällig.  
Die Divine löst insgesamt aber nicht ganz so geschmeidig aus wie die Revive und hat deutlich höhere Bedienkräfte. Mit dem 2X Remote schon echt stramm gewesen,  daher fahre ich da nen Triggy.


----------



## LevoSW (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich überlege auch eine Devine SL mit 100mm im Supersonic-Rahmen  unterzubringen , in der Annahme ich bekomme einen 3fach-Remote . Die Fox Transfer SL habe ich schon in Gebrauch am Epic, diese funktioniert ist aber so robust und unsensibel , das Gewicht ist aber die Referenz , hab die Fox-Stütze auf 350g gedrückt , Schrauben und Tonnenmuttern getauscht.


----------



## FocusFlo (26. Oktober 2022)

Tomatchen85 schrieb:


> Hi, bin nun auch in der Spark RC "Liga" durfte gestern nach 2 Wochen Wartezeit mein Spark RC Issue AXS abholen! Habe mir noch eine Sattelstütze verbauen lassen und auch den 3-Stufigen Twinlock-Hebel!
> Der hat diesen von Scott geordert, war innerhalb von 2 Tagen da!
> 
> Gibt es Leute die auf Ihrem Issue AXS Skin- oder Tanwall Reifen montiert haben zwecks Optik?


Hab da folgendes Bild gefunden, spiele aktuell nämlich mit dem selben Gedanken Skinwall‘s zu montieren.





Bei mir ist seit dieser Woche  auch der Generationswechsel eingezogen von diesem…




Zu meinem neuen Schätzchen… (sorry wegen der schlechten „Keller“Bilder, bessere Bilder folgen wenn alle Teile da sind.)


----------



## LevoSW (27. Oktober 2022)

Thema:  Spark 2022 in Verbindung mit einem normalen Lenker . Gibt es irgendwo Bilderquellen? 
Danke.


----------



## monschau (27. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Powerzone (1. November 2022)

So, nachdem ich meinen Händler am vergangenen Freitag angerufen habe, hat er mir mitgeteilt, dass Scott die Garantie erst abgelehnt hatte. Erst nach Nachhaken haben sie dann eingewilligt. Mit dem Hinweis die Schrauben regelmässig zu kontrollieren. Rahmen wird angeblich Ende Dezember geliefert. Na bravo, Saison vorbei.
Bin froh wenn denn alles glatt über die Bühne gegangen ist.
Was bleibt ist das ungute Gefühl bei der Fahrt. Kontrolle hin oder her.


----------



## LevoSW (1. November 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich meinen Händler am vergangenen Freitag angerufen habe, hat er mir mitgeteilt, dass Scott die Garantie erst abgelehnt hatte. Erst nach Nachhaken haben sie dann eingewilligt. Mit dem Hinweis die Schrauben regelmässig zu kontrollieren. Rahmen wird angeblich Ende Dezember geliefert. Na bravo, Saison vorbei.
> Bin froh wenn denn alles glatt über die Bühne gegangen ist.
> Was bleibt ist das ungute Gefühl bei der Fahrt. Kontrolle hin oder her.


Du sprichst von einem Austauschrahmen ? Im schlimmsten Falle hätte dein Händler haften müssen und nicht Scott .


----------



## Powerzone (1. November 2022)

Ja, der Rahmen wird getauscht.


----------



## Zimbo88 (1. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Du sprichst von einem Austauschrahmen ? Im schlimmsten Falle hätte dein Händler haften müssen und nicht Scott .



Es sichert sich jeder Hersteller mit seinen Anleitungen ab, dass vor jeder Fahrt oder in regelmäßigen Abständen alles zu überprüfen ist. Dafür kann man auch nicht den Händler in Kongress ziehen.
Wie will der Händler das auch in regelmäßigen Abständen prüfen. Außer man bringt ihm es nach jeder bzw. vor jeder Fahrt. 

Beim Auto muss man theoretisch vor jeder Fahrt auch einiges prüfen.

Im Fall von Powerzone unterm Strich Glück gehabt, dass Scott diesen ersetzt. Auch wenn es anscheinend bei einigen Sparks auftritt. 

Anbei ein Ausschnitt von der allgemeinen Anleitung von Scott, welche mittlerweile bei jedem Spark auf der Website verlinkt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LevoSW (2. November 2022)

Zimbo88 schrieb:


> Es sichert sich jeder Hersteller mit seinen Anleitungen ab, dass vor jeder Fahrt oder in regelmäßigen Abständen alles zu überprüfen ist. Dafür kann man auch nicht den Händler in Kongress ziehen.
> Wie will der Händler das auch in regelmäßigen Abständen prüfen. Außer man bringt ihm es nach jeder bzw. vor jeder Fahrt.
> 
> Beim Auto muss man theoretisch vor jeder Fahrt auch einiges prüfen.
> ...


Sehe ich komplett aus einer anderen Sicht.
Also , laut Anweisung wird ein Garantiefall nicht ausgeschlossen(wäre aber auch irrelevant). Der Händler müsste mir grobe Fahrlässigkeit nachweisen können , so gut wie unmöglich.
Da sich der Händler beim Kaufvertrag verpflichtet eine 2jährige gesetzliche Gewährleistung zu übernehmen ist der Hersteller im jeglichen Schadensfall außen vor. Wenn ich ein Bike oder auch irgendetwas anderes kaufe ist immer der Händler Geschäftspartner und niemals der Hersteller des Produktes. Händler verweisen gerne auf den Hersteller um die gesetzliche Gewährleistung zu umgehen .
Das ist nunmal deutsches Recht , ob man will oder nicht. Der Händler , nur der Händler ist in den ersten 24 Monaten in der Pflicht und niemand anderes.


----------



## Bananamann (2. November 2022)

Powerzone schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich meinen Händler am vergangenen Freitag angerufen habe, hat er mir mitgeteilt, dass Scott die Garantie erst abgelehnt hatte. Erst nach Nachhaken haben sie dann eingewilligt. Mit dem Hinweis die Schrauben regelmässig zu kontrollieren. Rahmen wird angeblich Ende Dezember geliefert. Na bravo, Saison vorbei.
> Bin froh wenn denn alles glatt über die Bühne gegangen ist.
> Was bleibt ist das ungute Gefühl bei der Fahrt. Kontrolle hin oder her.


Ist doch toll!
Daß bei einem Rad mal was brechen kann, ja sogar der Rahmen, sollte jedem klar sein. Im Fall vom neuen Spark natürlich besonders dumm gelaufen weil die Schraube ja nicht direkt zugänglich ist.
Wenn man dann aber kein Zweitrad hat steht man eben eine Weile ohne da, nicht überraschend.
Also, bester Zeitpunkt sich ein Ersatzrad anzuschaffen. Gerade für die anstehenden Wintermonate keine schlechte Idee, da würde ich so ein Highend Carbon Fully sowieso nicht fahren...


----------



## Zimbo88 (2. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Sehe ich komplett aus einer anderen Sicht.
> Also , laut Anweisung wird ein Garantiefall nicht ausgeschlossen(wäre aber auch irrelevant). Der Händler müsste mir grobe Fahrlässigkeit nachweisen können , so gut wie unmöglich.
> Da sich der Händler beim Kaufvertrag verpflichtet eine 2jährige gesetzliche Gewährleistung zu übernehmen ist der Hersteller im jeglichen Schadensfall außen vor. Wenn ich ein Bike oder auch irgendetwas anderes kaufe ist immer der Händler Geschäftspartner und niemals der Hersteller des Produktes. Händler verweisen gerne auf den Hersteller um die gesetzliche Gewährleistung zu umgehen .
> Das ist nunmal deutsches Recht , ob man will oder nicht. Der Händler , nur der Händler ist in den ersten 24 Monaten in der Pflicht und niemand anderes.



Auf Vertragspartner bin ich doch gar nicht ein.
Natürlich ist der Vertragspartner in dem Fall der Händler.

Gewährleistung zwei Jahre muss man vorsichtig sein.
Der Händler muss innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate nachweisen, dass bei Übergabe/Lieferung/usw. der Gegenstand Mangelfrei war.
Nach 6 Monaten ändert sich die Beweislast. In dem Fall muss der Käufer nachweisen, dass zum Zeitpunkt der Übergabe/Lieferung/usw. der Gegenstand *bereits mangelhaft war*.

Was dann noch wichtig ist (unabhängig vom Thema Fahrrad), dass man Herstellerangabem/Betriebsanweisungen/usw. folge leistet.
Muss man ja bei einem Auto auch, bzw. wird auf die Bedienungsanleitung vom Hersteller verwiesen.


Wie vorher geschrieben wird angegeben, dass Drehmomente „regelmäßig“ zu prüfen sind.
Regelmäßig ist natürlich ein rechtlich dehnbarer Begriff.
Viele Fahrradhersteller geben z. B. nach oder vor jeder Fahrt an. Das wäre z. B. eine eindeutige Vorgabe.

Wenn man das regelmäßige Prüfen nach den 6 Monaten vom Erhalt das Fahrrads nicht nachweisen kann, kann es für den Endverbraucher leider ungünstig ausgehen.
-> meist läuft vieles auf Kulanz, zu Gunsten vom Endverbraucher. 


Man kann immer alles schön mit dem Thema Auto und Werkstatt vergleichen:

Öl muss man prüfen
Reifen muss man nachziehen (nach Räderwechsel bzw. wenn die Reifen demontiert und neumontiert wurden)
-> Bei pers. Versäumnis hat man auch keine Chance die Werkstatt verantwortlich zu machen.


Will jetzt keine große Diskussionsrunde starten, aber unterm Strich sind die Herstellerangaben und/oder Anweisungen vom Händler zu beachten.

Drehmomente bei einem Fahrrad gehören regelmäßig geprüft. Und jeder der den Sport ordnungsgemäß betreibt, sollte eine gewisse Grundausstattung an Werkzeug besitzen. Hierzu gehört auch ein Drehmomentschlüssel, ist zumindest meine persönlichen Meinung.


----------



## beutelfuchs (2. November 2022)

Noch mal, Schrauben lockern sich in der Regel waehrend der Fahrt und nicht zwischen den Fahrten. Willst du jetzt aller 3m auf dem Trail pruefen? Auf Nachfrage haette ich die Schrauben natuerlich zu Hause geprueft. Auch wenn das, wie zuvor jemand richtig bemerkt hatte, die Schraubsicherung lockert und damit das Problem eventuell noch beguenstigt.

Ich warte auf Ersatz fuer mein kaputtes VR nun auch schon einen Monat. Der Haendler verweist auch auf "Scott kann ja nicht eher liefern", waehrend X andere Bikes mit gleichen Laufraedern im Laden rumstehen.
Wuerde mich mal interessieren, ob man sich davon eines rausklagen koennte. Ich bin dazu leider zu faul bzw habe 2., 3. und Viertbike zur Ablenkung.


----------



## SparkMax (2. November 2022)

Zimbo88 schrieb:


> Man kann immer alles schön mit dem Thema Auto und Werkstatt vergleichen:
> 
> Öl muss man prüfen
> Reifen muss man nachziehen (nach Räderwechsel bzw. wenn die Reifen demontiert und neumontiert wurden)


Und genau da liegt der Unterschied: Du muss die Radmuttern eben nicht nach jeder Fahrt kontrollieren/nachziehen. Würden sie sich im Laufe der Zeit (immer wieder) lockern, läge ganz klar ein Konstruktionsfehler vor. Das kannst du jeden Maschbauer Fragen. 

Und vor allem: Was heißt nach jeder Fahrt/regelmäßig? Wenn sich die Schraube dann doch während der Fahrt lockert, hilft das regelmäßige Prüfen genau gar nichts. Wurde weiter oben ja schon gesagt.


----------



## subdiver (2. November 2022)

An meinem alten Spark haben sich noch nie Schrauben am Hinterbau gelöst.
Hat Scott nicht am neuen Spark nachgebessert und das Problem behoben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LevoSW (2. November 2022)

Zimbo88 schrieb:


> Auf Vertragspartner bin ich doch gar nicht ein.
> Natürlich ist der Vertragspartner in dem Fall der Händler.
> 
> Gewährleistung zwei Jahre muss man vorsichtig sein.
> ...


Du bist da komplett auf dem falschen Weg. Aber belassen wir es . Bei einem Schaden von den genannten gelösten Schrauben , gibts garantiert etwas Neues


----------



## Zimbo88 (2. November 2022)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Noch mal, Schrauben lockern sich in der Regel waehrend der Fahrt und nicht zwischen den Fahrten. Willst du jetzt aller 3m auf dem Trail pruefen? Auf Nachfrage haette ich die Schrauben natuerlich zu Hause geprueft. Auch wenn das, wie zuvor jemand richtig bemerkt hatte, die Schraubsicherung lockert und damit das Problem eventuell noch beguenstigt.
> 
> Ich warte auf Ersatz fuer mein kaputtes VR nun auch schon einen Monat. Der Haendler verweist auch auf "Scott kann ja nicht eher liefern", waehrend X andere Bikes mit gleichen Laufraedern im Laden rumstehen.
> Wuerde mich mal interessieren, ob man sich davon eines rausklagen koennte. Ich bin dazu leider zu faul bzw habe 2., 3. und Viertbike zur Ablenkung.



Da gebe ich Dir Recht, dass sich die Schrauben nicht zwischen den Fahrten lockern, sondern während der Fahrten.

Habt ihr noch nie lockere Hinterbauten oder sonst was nach intensiven Einsatz gehabt?

Bei meinen Fullys hatten sich im Schnitt in einem Jahr vom Hinterbau (unabhängig welche Schraube) immer mal zwei bis drei Schrauben gelöst. Aber die Schrauben drehen sich ja auch nicht sofort vollständig heraus. In der Regel merkt man relativ schnell das etwas nicht passen kann, weil z. B. der Hinterbau das knacksen beginnt, oder oder oder.
-> Nachziehen und gut war dann.
-> Beim Spark kommt man leider halt schwer ran. 

Wegen Deiner Frage bzgl. dem Laufrad:
Du könntest deinen Händler ein offizielle Gewährleistungsmeldung zukommen lassen mit einer angemessenen Frist nach BGB. Die ist in der Regel min. 2 Wochen. Danach 1 - 2 weitere Aufforderungen und dann könntest vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten (sofern in den gesetzten Fristen seitens Händler nichts passiert).
Macht man in der Regel nicht, weil man ja bei seinem Händler des Vertrauens auch zukünftig noch bedient werden und man das Fahrrad weiterhin besitzen möchte.
Der Aufwand ist es meist auch nicht wert.
Aber wie Du schreibst, kommt man um ein Zweit- oder Drittrad leider gar nicht drum herum. Irgendwas ist ja immer 




SparkMax schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt der Unterschied: Du muss die Radmuttern eben nicht nach jeder Fahrt kontrollieren/nachziehen. Würden sie sich im Laufe der Zeit (immer wieder) lockern, läge ganz klar ein Konstruktionsfehler vor. Das kannst du jeden Maschbauer Fragen.
> 
> Und vor allem: Was heißt nach jeder Fahrt/regelmäßig? Wenn sich die Schraube dann doch während der Fahrt lockert, hilft das regelmäßige Prüfen genau gar nichts. Wurde weiter oben ja schon gesagt.



Ich habe ja nicht geschrieben, dass die Radmuttern eines Autos nach jeder Fahrt zu prüfen sind, sondern nach einem Räderwechsel.
Und so gibt es meist ein Autohersteller in seiner Anleitung oder die Werkstatt in dem diese Dir einen Aufkleber aufs Lenkrad klebt vor.

Wie selbst geschrieben ist das Wort "regelmäßig" ein dehnbarer Begriff und kann jeder anders auslegen.
=> 1x im Jahr wäre auch eine regelmäßigkeit. 

Bei meinem alten Cannondale stand in der Anleitung "Kontrollieren Sie die Drehmomente" nach "alle paar Touren"
=> Auch wieder Auslegungssache, was alle paar Touren bedeutet. Jede Tour ist ja auch nicht gleich.



LevoSW schrieb:


> Du bist da komplett auf dem falschen Weg. Aber belassen wir es . Bei einem Schaden von den genannten gelösten Schrauben , gibts garantiert etwas Neues


Wo bin ich den auf dem falschen Weg?
Manche Punkte wie z. B. das Wort "regelmäßig" mag und wird jeder anders auffassen und für sich dementsprechend interpretieren.
Aber Thema Gewährleistungsansprüche kannst Dich ja mal schlau lesen (6 Monate und Beweislastumkehr nach BGB), aber egal...


Im Fall vom aktuell betroffenen Rad (vom Powerzone) ist ja schon der neue Bolzen verbaut. Für Scott war da erstmal das ursprüngliche Problem (Konstruktionsfehler -> flascher Bolzen) behoben.
Wenn die Öffnung vom Sag-Indikator größer wäre, damit man problemlos an den Bolzen kommen würde, würden sicherlich mehr Leute "regelmäßig"  den Bolzen prüfen.


Unter Strich wollte ich nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass egal bei welchen Gegenständen man sich kauft, die Herstellervorgaben (Bedienungsanleitung, Gebrauchsanleitung, Wartungsplan, usw. ...) zu berücksichtigen sind.
Wenn man diese nicht beachtet, kann unter Umständen die Gewährleistung oder auch die Garantie (freiwillige Herstellerleistung) erlischen.

Man hat ja keine Lust bei unserem schönen Hobby sich mit Händler, Hersteller & Co rechtlich streiten zu müssen, nur weil man der Meinung war die Herstellervorgaben nicht unbedingt beachten zu müssen.


----------



## SparkMax (2. November 2022)

Zimbo88 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht geschrieben, dass die Radmuttern eines Autos nach jeder Fahrt zu prüfen sind, sondern nach einem Räderwechsel.


Deswegen schrieb ich ja, dass genau darin der Unterschied liegt. Beim Spark wären - um beim Autovergleich zu bleiben - die "Radmuttern" nach jeder Fahrt zu prüfen.


Zimbo88 schrieb:


> Und so gibt es meist ein Autohersteller in seiner Anleitung oder die Werkstatt in dem diese Dir einen Aufkleber aufs Lenkrad klebt vor.


Der Aufkleber auf dem Lenkrad ist aber eine einmalige Sache nach der (initialen) Montage. Wenn dann nach X Kilometern die Radmuttern geprüft wurden, war es das bis zum nächsten Reifenwechsel.
Müsste ich die Muttern deutlich nachziehen, würden bei mir übrigens die Alarmglocken läuten!



Zimbo88 schrieb:


> Aber wie Du schreibst, kommt man um ein Zweit- oder Drittrad leider gar nicht drum herum. Irgendwas ist ja immer


Mein letztes Bike habe ich 17 Jahre gefahren. Da war nie irgendwas (Verschleiß ausgenommen), und schon gar keine sich selbst lockernden Schrauben. Rechts/Linksgewinde haben u.a. schon ihren Sinn.

Du kaufst dir doch auch keinen Zweitwagen, weil sich bei einem vlt. mal die Schrauben lösen könnten. Oida! 

Verstehe mich nicht falsch: Ein regelmäßiger Service ist wichtig, und das machen die meisten von uns auch. Aber eine sich sporadisch lockernde Schraube mit desaströsen Folgen (für den Rahmen) weckt trotzdem kein Vertrauen - Service hin- oder her. Und darum geht es den meisten hier, denke ich.


----------



## LevoSW (2. November 2022)

Naja , trotz aller Leichen im Keller freue ich mich auf den SuperSonic-Rahmen . Bin gespannt


----------



## Smithie (2. November 2022)

Ich fahre seit 23 Jahren Fullys (davon 2 Scotts) und es hat sich bei den Rädern nie etwas in der Art gelockert (kaputter Trettlager nach 20 000 km - ja, kaputter Steuersatz nach 12 000 km - ja, gebrochener Hinterbaubolzen nach 12 Jahren/15 000km - ja, aber nie sich ständig lockernde absolut systemrelevante Schrauben, die den Rahmen schrotten können).

Es handelt sich bei dem Problem ganz offensichtlich um einen Konstruktionsfehler (da gibt's doch diese komische Umlenkung, damit der Dämpfer im Rahmen platziert werden kann, vielleicht ist das die Ursache?), das Scott nicht Imstande/Willens ist zu beheben.

Wäre sowas an meinem Rad passiert, würde ich den Ersatz nehmen, das Rad danach schleunigst verkaufen und mich bei einem anderen Hersteller umschauen. Als potenzieller Käufer sowieso, egal, wie toll ich das Spark finden würde.


----------



## Southbike (3. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Naja , trotz aller Leichen im Keller freue ich mich auf den SuperSonic-Rahmen . Bin gespannt


Sehr repräsentativ. Hier melden sich hauptsächlich User, die damit negative Erfahrung gemacht haben.
Natürlich ist es schwach von Scott, da gibt es keine 2 Meinungen.
Ich habe die 15 NM Schraube drin, mit Loctite und bisher ist die Schraube immer noch fest.


----------



## Southbike (3. November 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 23 Jahren Fullys (davon 2 Scotts) und es hat sich bei den Rädern nie etwas in der Art gelockert (kaputter Trettlager nach 20 000 km - ja, kaputter Steuersatz nach 12 000 km - ja, gebrochener Hinterbaubolzen nach 12 Jahren/15 000km - ja, aber nie sich ständig lockernde absolut systemrelevante Schrauben, die den Rahmen schrotten können).
> 
> Es handelt sich bei dem Problem ganz offensichtlich um einen Konstruktionsfehler (da gibt's doch diese komische Umlenkung, damit der Dämpfer im Rahmen platziert werden kann, vielleicht ist das die Ursache?), das Scott nicht Imstande/Willens ist zu beheben.
> 
> Wäre sowas an meinem Rad passiert, würde ich den Ersatz nehmen, das Rad danach schleunigst verkaufen und mich bei einem anderen Hersteller umschauen. Als potenzieller Käufer sowieso, egal, wie toll ich das Spark finden würde.


Um etwas zubeheben, muss man erst die Ursache kennen. Vielleicht liegt daran das Problem.
Mich hat das von einem Kauf nicht abgehalten, aber hat mich auch schon sehr verunsichert, weil es "versteckt" und nicht gleich zugänglich ist.


----------



## FirstGeneration (3. November 2022)

Also ich kenne in meinem Umfeld 17 Leute, die ein neues Spark RC fahren und von denen hat bisher keiner (!) auch nur ein Problem. Insofern kann es mE kein Massenthema sein.
Und ohne jetzt hier alle bisherigen Seiten quer zu lesen, sind es hier wie viele Leute mit dem diskutierten Problem? Zwei?


----------



## SparkMax (3. November 2022)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Also ich kenne in meinem Umfeld 17 Leute, die ein neues Spark RC fahren und von denen hat bisher keiner (!) auch nur ein Problem. Insofern kann es mE kein Massenthema sein.


Ist das so eine Art Hobby, Behauptungen mit Totschlagargumenten zu widerlegen, die nie aufgestellt wurden? Von Massenthema war hier jedenfalls nicht die Rede...



FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Und ohne jetzt hier alle bisherigen Seiten quer zu lesen, sind es hier wie viele Leute mit dem diskutierten Problem? Zwei?


Also ich lese dir die bisherigen Seiten nicht vor. Jemand anderes vielleicht?

Nix für ungut!


----------



## Southbike (3. November 2022)

Die 2023 Modelle des Sparks und Genius sind nun auf der Scott Homepage online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (3. November 2022)

Ach [email protected]
Du hast meinen Beitrag ganz offensichtlich nicht genau gelesen und maulst mich dann an?
Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass hier jemand meint, es sei ein Massenthema, ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass ich denke, es ist keines.... Den Unterschied erkennst du hoffentlich.
Und ich will gar keine "Behauptungen ... widerlegen".... Das ist schlicht meine Meinung.


----------



## SparkMax (3. November 2022)

Alles gut, darfst ja gerne deine Meinung kund tun. Muss halt in einem Forum damit rechnen, dass jemand "zurück meint". Und du hast mit deinem "Ich habe zwar nix gelesen aber hier ist trotzdem mein Statement dazu" eine gute Vorlage gegeben.

Musst ja deswegen nicht gleich dein ganzes Unterstellungsarsenal verpulvern. 

Und jetzt back to topic.


----------



## timtailer3 (3. November 2022)

Ich habe es genau so gemacht. Ich habe bei meinem neuen Spark 920 den neuen Bolzen drinnen gehabt und habe ihn auf knappen 500km 2x nachziehen müssen. Angezogen mit dem passenden Drehmoment und zuletzt sogar mit Loctite gesichert. Ich habe einfach keine Lust immer die Schraube im Blick zu haben und auch hatte ich ein ungutes Gefühl während der fahrt, getreu dem Motto vor 100 km habe ich geschaut und heute noch nicht. Losfahren oder nachsehen 🤔.  Anfangs hatte ich ihn angezogen wie beschrieben mit dem passenden Drehmoment und dachte das wird schon passen. Nach 100km dann kontrolliert und konnte eine halbe Umdrehung nachziehen. So Problem behoben dachte ich und nach weiteren 100 - 159 km immer noch fest. Ca. 150 km später knarzte der Hinterbau, alle Schrauben geprüft. Bleibt ja nur noch der berüchtigte Bolzen. WS soll ich sagen. Er war beinahe 2 Umdrehungen gelöst. Ich wieder alles von vorn inkl neuen Bolzen. Irgendwie hatte ich so aber kein Bock auf ein knapp 5000 Euro Rad und habe mich zum Verkauf entschlossen und habe es für 4600 eur mit kleinen Upgrades verkauft. Schade eigentlich aber auf sowas hatte ich irgendwie absolut keine Muße und hat die Freude über das Neue Rad sehr getrübt. Bin jetzt wieder bei Simplon gelandet. Lange getestet und für gut befunden.


----------



## LevoSW (3. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Sehr repräsentativ. Hier melden sich hauptsächlich User, die damit negative Erfahrung gemacht haben.
> Natürlich ist es schwach von Scott, da gibt es keine 2 Meinungen.
> Ich habe die 15 NM Schraube drin, mit Loctite und bisher ist die Schraube immer noch fest.


Ich denke das "Problem" bekommt man bei techn. Verständnis und etwas Geschick selbst gelöst .


----------



## Zimbo88 (4. November 2022)

Beim neuen Genius steht folgendes bzgl. der Zugänglichkeit:

_Der Zugang zum integrierten Dämpfer ist nur einen Knopfdruck entfernt. Die Abdeckung am Unterrohr, die bei allen Genius-Modellen zu finden ist, lässt sich einfach abnehmen – einfach den Knopf drücken, die Abdeckung entfernen und schon kann auf den Dämpfer zugegriffen werden. Die Öffnung ist ziemlich groß, was die Zugverlegung erheblich erleichtert. Außerdem ist das Herausnehmen des Dämpfers ein Kinderspiel. *Eine Öffnung am Sitzrohr ermöglicht direkten Zugriff auf den Dämpferbolzen.*_


----------



## SparkMax (4. November 2022)

Zimbo88 schrieb:


> Eine Öffnung am Sitzrohr ermöglicht direkten Zugriff auf den Dämpferbolzen.



Sieht man hier ganz schön:


----------



## timtailer3 (4. November 2022)

Und es gibt jetzt die kettenführung.


----------



## dMod (4. November 2022)

Soweit ich das richtig gesehen habe, sieht man bei der Sag-Anzeige des Dämpfers jetzt auch einen Max-Wert. Beim Dämpfer vermisse ich nämlich die Gummiringe oder resp. die Sicht auf diese Dinger.


----------



## Southbike (4. November 2022)

dMod schrieb:


> Soweit ich das richtig gesehen habe, sieht man bei der Sag-Anzeige des Dämpfers jetzt auch einen Max-Wert. Beim Dämpfer vermisse ich nämlich die Gummiringe oder resp. die Sicht auf diese Dinger.


Die bringen sehr viel, sind wie an meinem falsch angebracht und dies ist leider bei x-bikes der Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SparkMax (4. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Die bringen sehr viel, sind wie an meinem falsch angebracht und dies ist leider bei x-bikes der Fall


Wie bist du drauf gekommen? Luft aus dem Dämpfer und den ganzen Federweg "abgefahren" und mit der SAG Anzeige verglichen?


----------



## Southbike (4. November 2022)

SparkMax schrieb:


> Wie bist du drauf gekommen? Luft aus dem Dämpfer und den ganzen Federweg "abgefahren" und mit der SAG Anzeige verglichen?


So ähnlich, Hinterbau komplett davon entkoppelt.
Mir ist es aufgefallen, egal welchen Luftdruck ich reinmache,  bekomme den Sag gar nicht unter 25 % wenn ich draufsitze.
Einen Mechaniker darauf hingewiesen, der hat es dann bei anderen Sparks überprüft und meinte bei ca jedem 2 oder 3 falsch beklebt


----------



## Panigale1299 (4. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> So ähnlich, Hinterbau komplett davon entkoppelt.
> Mir ist es aufgefallen, egal welchen Luftdruck ich reinmache,  bekomme den Sag gar nicht unter 25 % wenn ich draufsitze.
> Einen Mechaniker darauf hingewiesen, der hat es dann bei anderen Sparks überprüft und meinte bei ca jedem 2 oder 3 falsch beklebt


Vielleicht verstehe ich es nicht, aber sofern die SAG Anzeige im ausgefederten Zustand auf "0" ist und übereinstimmt ist es doch egal ob die Aufkleber paar Millimeter weiter vorne oder hinten geklebt sind. 
Wie genau definierst du falsch geklebt?


----------



## Southbike (4. November 2022)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Vielleicht verstehe ich es nicht, aber sofern die SAG Anzeige im ausgefederten Zustand auf "0" ist und übereinstimmt ist es doch egal ob die Aufkleber paar Millimeter weiter vorne oder hinten geklebt sind.
> Wie genau definierst du falsch geklebt?


Das ist sie ja nicht, im ausgefederten Zustand zeigt es keine 0 an


----------



## LevoSW (4. November 2022)

Ich arbeite schonmal an einem "Fraser-losen" Cockpit


----------



## Southbike (4. November 2022)

Es hat hier oder in einem anderem Thread ein User die Druckangaben je kg in PSi für den Fox Dämpfer angegeben.
Hat die jemand parat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (4. November 2022)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Noch mal, Schrauben lockern sich in der Regel waehrend der Fahrt und nicht zwischen den Fahrten. Willst du jetzt aller 3m auf dem Trail pruefen? Auf Nachfrage haette ich die Schrauben natuerlich zu Hause geprueft. *Auch wenn das, wie zuvor jemand richtig bemerkt hatte, die Schraubsicherung lockert und damit das Problem eventuell noch beguenstigt.*


Ist es nicht so, dass die Schraubensicherung wieder anzieht, wenn die Schraube nur nachgezogen (nicht ausgebaut) wurde?


----------



## beutelfuchs (4. November 2022)

Mein kindlich-naiver Gedanke war, dass die trocknet und sich damit verfestigt und wenn man danach wieder dran rum dreht, die Klebe(?)-Verbindung aufbricht. Aber ich hab leider null Plan. Wo sind die ganzen Forenmaschinenbauer, wenn man sie mal braucht?
DIe koennten vielleicht auch mal erklaeren, wieso sich so'ne Schraube mit Feingewinde und korrektem Moment ueberhaupt lockert? Bzw nur bei einigen und bei anderen nicht?


----------



## Gilmore173 (5. November 2022)

Dann versuche ich es einmal als Maschinenbauer ;-)

Aber bevor ich alles selbst zusammenfasse verweise ich auf folgende Seite...Hier ist es gut zusammengefasst.









						Warum lösen sich Schrauben?
					

Schrauben sind in vielen Branchen und Anwendungsbereichen das Befestigungselement der Wahl.




					www.nord-lock.com


----------



## LevoSW (5. November 2022)

Ist das Problem den bei beiden Dämpfern aufgetreten ? Oder nur bei den verbauten RS-Dämpfern?


----------



## Southbike (5. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Ist das Problem den bei beiden Dämpfern aufgetreten ? Oder nur bei den verbauten RS-Dämpfern?


Scott hat ursprünglich nur die RC Modelle genannt.
Ein User hier hatte aber auch einen Fox Dämpfer und dort hat sich die Schraube zumindestens gelockert.  Inwieweit dies repräsentativ ist, ist eine andere Frage.
Ich selbst habe einen Fox Dämpfer, zur Sicherheit die neue 15 Nm Schraube mit Loctite verbaut - bisher bombenfest.


----------



## LevoSW (5. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Scott hat ursprünglich nur die RC Modelle genannt.
> Ein User hier hatte aber auch einen Fox Dämpfer und dort hat sich die Schraube zumindestens gelockert.  Inwieweit dies repräsentativ ist, ist eine andere Frage.
> Ich selbst habe einen Fox Dämpfer, zur Sicherheit die neue 15 Nm Schraube mit Loctite verbaut - bisher bombenfest.


Meine Theorie wäre, dass es Dämpfer bedingt wäre(Gleitlager, Gleitbuchse) . Normalerweise sollte dieser Bolzen überhaupt keine Schleifspuren oder Ähnliches aufweisen. Es ist eine reine Vermutung meinerseits....


----------



## Southbike (5. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Meine Theorie wäre, dass es Dämpfer bedingt wäre(Gleitlager, Gleitbuchse) . Normalerweise sollte dieser Bolzen überhaupt keine Schleifspuren oder Ähnliches aufweisen. Es ist eine reine Vermutung meinerseits....


Das vermute ich mal, Scott hat zu BegInn klar nur die WC oder RC WC genannt.
Ein User hier hat von der gelösten Schraube an einem Dämpfer berichtet, mir zumindestens auch der einzig bekannte Fall.


----------



## Southbike (5. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Ich arbeite schonmal an einem "Fraser-losen" Cockpit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1580034Anhang anzeigen 1580035Anhang anzeigen 1580036


Welchen Lenker verbaust du am Spark?


----------



## Olaf_L (5. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Das vermute ich mal, Scott hat zu BegInn klar nur die WC oder RC WC genannt.
> Ein User hier hat von der gelösten Schraube an einem Dämpfer berichtet, mir zumindestens auch der einzig bekannte Fall.


Der User bin ich. 
Ich hatte mich eigentlich drauf verlassen, ungefährdet zu sein, weil ich eben kein RC habe, sondern ein normales 920.
Als ich knarzen beim Treten hatte und nichts anderes fand, habe ich die Schraube gottlob überprüft und sie war locker.


----------



## LevoSW (5. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Welchen Lenker verbaust du am Spark?


The Unit von BikeAhead (240g inkl. Garminhalter) , 90mm -12
Hab aber auch den Fraser in 90mm -30 hier liegen , sieht auch gut , nur hat dieser schon 280g ohne Garminhalter .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (5. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> The Unit von BikeAhead (240g inkl. Garminhalter) , 90mm -12
> Hab aber auch den Fraser in 90mm -30 hier liegen , sieht auch gut , nur hat dieser schon 280g ohne Garminhalter .


Intetessant und somit deutlich leichter. Die Fraser Combi ist nicht gerade die leichteste war jedoch beim Rahmenset dabei - dazu optisch alles sehr clean und stimmig


----------



## timtailer3 (5. November 2022)

Olaf_L schrieb:


> Der User bin ich.
> Ich hatte mich eigentlich drauf verlassen, ungefährdet zu sein, weil ich eben kein RC habe, sondern ein normales 920.
> Als ich knarzen beim Treten hatte und nichts anderes fand, habe ich die Schraube gottlob überprüft und sie war locker.


Bei mir war es ebenfalls der selbe fall und auch bei einem 920er. Ich hatte die schraube noch vor der ersten fahrt kontrolliert. Ich habe sie erst nachgezogen auf die angegebenen 15Nm. Als ich nach einigen KM feststellte das sie sich trotzdem wieder löste habe ich eine neue besorgt und diese mit Loctite gesichert. Mittlerweile habe ich das Scott aber wieder verkauft.


----------



## Powerzone (6. November 2022)

Es gab einige Fälle bei denen das von mir beschriebene Problem der gelösten Schraube, bzw. des sich lösenden Bolzens gab. Kann es geben, wenn es aber vermehrt vor kommt, scheint die Konstruktion nicht zu taugen. Zu gut Deutsch ist es ein Konstruktionsfehler, da braucht mir keiner zu kommen mit Schrauben regelmässig prüfen, zu mal prüfen ein weiter Begriff ist. Dann hat Scott versucht nach zu bessern indem sie für den Bolzen nun 15 Newtonmeter Anzugsmoment vorgeben anstatt 10. Was bedeutet dass sie ihren Konstruktionsfehler eingesehen haben. Oder? Und nun taugt es aber immer noch nicht. Das bedeutet der Konstruktionsfehler liegt noch immer vor. Oder?


----------



## beutelfuchs (6. November 2022)

So ist es wohl. Wenn es einem selbst passiert, war es aber "natuerlich das allererste Mal, dass sowas vorkommt". Daher schadet es sicher nicht, ein paar Userberichte gespeichert zu haben.


----------



## LevoSW (6. November 2022)

Habe einen Syncros Fraser IC SL XC aus einem Rahmenset abzugeben, 80mm in 740mm Breite , gerne PN


----------



## Smithie (7. November 2022)

Die 100K-Euro-Frage ist doch: wird es das Problem auch beim neuen Genius geben?


----------



## LevoSW (11. November 2022)

Gewicht : satte *2159g* in XL


----------



## giant6.8 (12. November 2022)

Was ist alles bei dem Gewicht dabei? Dämpfer sieht man ja nicht...


----------



## LevoSW (12. November 2022)

giant6.8 schrieb:


> Was ist alles bei dem Gewicht dabei? Dämpfer sieht man ja nicht...


Ist der nackte Rahmen mit Dämpfer . Also keine Schrauben für Fla-Halter , keine Sattelklemme , keine Steckachse hinten , keine Abdeckung für Dämpferzugang , keine Bremssattel-Aufnahme hinten , natürlich kein Steuersatz , keine Innenlager . 
Gewicht Satteklemme: 12,5g 
Gewicht Steuersatz ohne Spacer: 98,7g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (12. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Gewicht : satte *2159g* in XL


Mein SL wiegt 2100 in XL. War glaube ich auch ohne Twinloc, sonst wäre die Differenz zu deinem Rahmen zu gewaltig.
Abdeckung usw habe ich schon mitgewogen, enfalls Sattelklemme


----------



## LevoSW (12. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Mein SL wiegt 2100 in XL. War glaube ich auch ohne Twinloc, sonst wäre die Differenz zu deinem Rahmen zu gewaltig.
> Abdeckung usw habe ich schon mitgewogen


Ja der Deckel war noch eingepackt , hatte ich keine Lust ihn "dranzuschrauben" , lobend erwähnen muss man die 2gelieferten Remotes(2fach und 3fach inkl. Züge) Der Fraser ist silber beschriftet . Erste Maßnahmen: 
Steuersatz oben , Dichtung weggelassen 
Madenschraube(Zugfixierung) am RS-Dämpfer gegen eine Edelstahl-Version mit "Imbuss-Kopf" getauscht .


----------



## Southbike (12. November 2022)

Bin mal gespannt, bei welchem Gewicht dein Spark landen wird
Mit Dropper und entsprechenden Hub halte ich alles unter 10 kg für eine echte Herausforderung, wenn man einen einsatzgerechten Aufbau für einen XL Rahmen betreibt


----------



## LevoSW (12. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, bei welchem Gewicht dein Spark landen wird
> Mit Dropper und entsprechenden Hub halte ich alles unter 10 kg für eine echte Herausforderung, wenn man einen einsatzgerechten Aufbau für einen XL Rahmen betreibt


 Da hast du Recht . Deswegen erstmal mit leichter Darimo-Stütze . Den Umbau auf Dropper macche ich später irgendwann.


----------



## Fearrider (13. November 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich (1,87m, 90cm SL) möchte mir ein Spark 940 gönnen. Größentechnisch bin ich total unsicher, da bei meinem Händler L oder XL nicht vorrätig ist. Bisher hatte ich ein 2013 Rocky Element in 20“, die Geometrie ist aber ganz anders. Ist hier jemand mit selben Maßen und kann mir einen Rat geben?
Danke und schönen Sonntag!


----------



## PChr (13. November 2022)

Fearrider schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> ich (1,87m, 90cm SL) möchte mir ein Spark 940 gönnen. Größentechnisch bin ich total unsicher, da bei meinem Händler L oder XL nicht vorrätig ist. Bisher hatte ich ein 2013 Rocky Element in 20“, die Geometrie ist aber ganz anders. Ist hier jemand mit selben Maßen und kann mir einen Rat geben?
> Danke und schönen Sonntag!


Ziemlich sicher XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (13. November 2022)

Fearrider schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> ich (1,87m, 90cm SL) möchte mir ein Spark 940 gönnen. Größentechnisch bin ich total unsicher, da bei meinem Händler L oder XL nicht vorrätig ist. Bisher hatte ich ein 2013 Rocky Element in 20“, die Geometrie ist aber ganz anders. Ist hier jemand mit selben Maßen und kann mir einen Rat geben?
> Danke und schönen Sonntag!


Habe eine ähnliche Grösse und fahre XL, definitiv XL


----------



## LevoSW (13. November 2022)

Fearrider schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> ich (1,87m, 90cm SL) möchte mir ein Spark 940 gönnen. Größentechnisch bin ich total unsicher, da bei meinem Händler L oder XL nicht vorrätig ist. Bisher hatte ich ein 2013 Rocky Element in 20“, die Geometrie ist aber ganz anders. Ist hier jemand mit selben Maßen und kann mir einen Rat geben?
> Danke und schönen Sonntag!


1,89m 91cm(SL) , sieht dann so aus:


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (13. November 2022)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Mein kindlich-naiver Gedanke war, dass die trocknet und sich damit verfestigt und wenn man danach wieder dran rum dreht, die Klebe(?)-Verbindung aufbricht. Aber ich hab leider null Plan. Wo sind die ganzen Forenmaschinenbauer, wenn man sie mal braucht?
> DIe koennten vielleicht auch mal erklaeren, wieso sich so'ne Schraube mit Feingewinde und korrektem Moment ueberhaupt lockert? Bzw nur bei einigen und bei anderen nicht?


Ist bissl offtopic, aber es interessiert mich einfach.

Ich hatte das so im Hinterkopf, dass die Klebewirkung der Schraubensicherung nicht durch Trocknung funktioniert, sondern unter Luftabschluss. Daher dachte ich, Nachziehen etc. ändert nichts an der Wirkung, höchstens komplette Demontage der Schrauben.

Aber ich wüsste gern, wie es wirklich aussieht. Weil dann dürfte man ja eigentlich nie an Gewinden mit Schraubensicherung herumschrauben, ohne die Schraubensicherung zu erneuern.
Auch Hinweise der Hersteller, dass man vor der ersten Fahrt bzw. nach den ersten Fahrten die Schrauben kontrollieren soll, wären dann zumindest unvollständig, wenn Schraubensicherung verwendet wurde.


----------



## Southbike (13. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> 1,89m 91cm(SL) , sieht dann so aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1584844


Schön, schön.
Was wiegen die laufräder?
Und wann  ist das Bike vollständig aufgebaut?


----------



## LevoSW (13. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Schön, schön.
> Was wiegen die laufräder?
> Und wann  ist das Bike vollständig aufgebaut?


LRS 1300g , der Lenker kommt wieder ab, ich werde einen 90mm -30 Neigung verbauen , ich bekomm das mit dem Fraser-Lenker besser hin . Muss jetzt nur herausfinden wie man an der Race-Day-Kartusche den Anschluss dreht , der steht auf 1Uhr muss aber 10 oder 11Uhr stehen.. Jemand einen Plan ? hab noch nicht wirklich mich im Google bemüht....


----------



## Fearrider (13. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> 1,89m 91cm(SL) , sieht dann so aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1584844





LevoSW schrieb:


> 1,89m 91cm(SL) , sieht dann so aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1584844


Sehr schön, danke! Wie lang ist jetzt die Sattelstütze draußen? Wäre schön, wenn Du mir das Maß bis Mitte Sattelgestell geben würdest.😉


----------



## Southbike (13. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> LRS 1300g , der Lenker kommt wieder ab, ich werde einen 90mm -30 Neigung verbauen , ich bekomm das mit dem Fraser-Lenker besser hin . Muss jetzt nur herausfinden wie man an der Race-Day-Kartusche den Anschluss dreht , der steht auf 1Uhr muss aber 10 oder 11Uhr stehen.. Jemand einen Plan ? hab noch nicht wirklich mich im Google bemüht....


Wollte den LRS ursprünglich auch, wiegte aber über 1300 glaube sogar 1350.
Da bekomme ich leichtere LRs für die Hälfte des Geldes

Bis wann hast du das Bike vollständig aufgebaut?


----------



## LevoSW (13. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Wollte den LRS ursprünglich auch, wiegte aber über 1300 glaube sogar 1350.
> Da bekomme ich leichtere LRs für die Hälfte des Geldes
> 
> Bis wann hast du das Bike vollständig aufgebaut?


Da gibts Schwankungen bis über 1400g , ist eben Handarbeit , aber egal . Der abgebildete LRS ist aus 2017 . 
Muss jetzt nur noch die Züge anpassen und die Piccola entlüften , sollte im Laufe dieser Woche erledigt sein , Schaltung auch noch , aber sowas geht ja schnell .


----------



## Freaky-blue (13. November 2022)

Fearrider schrieb:


> Wie lang ist jetzt die Sattelstütze draußen [...] bis Mitte Sattelgestell



Meine Schätzung wäre ca. 200 bis 230mm je nach Bauhöhe des Sattels und nach präferierter Sitzhöhe.
Bei dir entsprechend ca. 10mm weniger wegen der etwas geringeren SL.

Bei der Auswahl einer Dropperpost ist wegen dem integrierten Dämpfer allerdings auch die maximale Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze zu beachten. Bei der Rahmengröße XL beträgt dieses Maß 275mm.

Du kannst aber auch bei Deinem aktuellen Bike das Maß von Mitte Tretlager bis zu den Sattelstreben messen und 540mm abziehen, damit hättest du das Maß für den Sattelstützen-Auszug für dich auf einem Spark in XL.
Dieses Maß plus 275mm wäre dann die maximal zulässige Einbaulänge der Sattelstütze.


----------



## LevoSW (14. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Schön, schön.
> Was wiegen die laufräder?
> Und wann  ist das Bike vollständig aufgebaut?


habs fertig , bin bei 9,68kg gelandet , mit Dropper wird das echt schwer unter 10kg zu halten , da muss man schon den Lenker tauschen , bin aber erstmal froh den -30 gekauft zu haben , habe nicht das Gefühl in der Front eine 120er Gabel zu haben , da fühlt sich mein Epic etwas träger an . Die Front erscheint mir sehr steif zu sein, die 3stufige Race-Day-Kartusche scheint auch gut abgestuft zu sein, zumindest merke ich eine deutlich Veränderung zwischen Traction und Open-Mode. Ein langsames Bike scheint es nicht zu sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (14. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> habs fertig , bin bei 9,68kg gelandet , mit Dropper wird das echt schwer unter 10kg zu halten , da muss man schon den Lenker tauschen , bin aber erstmal froh den -30 gekauft zu haben , habe nicht das Gefühl in der Front eine 120er Gabel zu haben , da fühlt sich mein Epic etwas träger an . Die Front erscheint mir sehr steif zu sein, die 3stufige Race-Day-Kartusche scheint auch gut abgestuft zu sein, zumindest merke ich eine deutlich Veränderung zwischen Traction und Open-Mode. Ein langsames Bike scheint es nicht zu sein....


Ist so, der Tractionmodus macht nur  straffer sondern reduziert den Federweg, Sitzwinkel wird steiler.
Verwende offen nur für den downhill.
Dann kannst ja dein Epic verkaufen, duck und weg 🥳


----------



## Freaky-blue (14. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> der Tractionmodus macht [bei manchen Modellen] [nicht] nur straffer sondern reduziert den Federweg [des Hinterbaudämpfers], Sitzwinkel [sowie Lenkwinkel] wird steiler [und Tretlager kommt höher]



Hab mir erlaubt den Satz zu ergänzen, damit es noch etwas klarer wird.


----------



## Slo0p (14. November 2022)

Welche Dropper habt ihr in euren RCs verbaut? Tendiere aktuell stark zur Transfer SL mit 100mm Hub. Überlege aber auch ob mir 25mm mehr Hub vielleicht besser gefallen und ich das Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehme. Das sind ja schon knapp 200g, wenn ich das nicht falsch habe?


----------



## Southbike (14. November 2022)

Slo0p schrieb:


> Welche Dropper habt ihr in euren RCs verbaut? Tendiere aktuell stark zur Transfer SL mit 100mm Hub. Überlege aber auch ob mir 25mm mehr Hub vielleicht besser gefallen und ich das Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehme. Das sind ja schon knapp 200g, wenn ich das nicht falsch habe?


Habe die Vecnum Nivo 182 an meinem XL Rahmen verbaut. Ist beinahe bis zum Anschlag drin, mit Travel fit kann man den Verstellweg noch reduzieren, damit man diese beinahe bis zum Sitzrohr versenken kann.
Derzeit gibt es keine leichtere mit so viel Hub, an meinen Spark sind es ca 170mm


----------



## SparkMax (14. November 2022)

Ich habe bei mir mittlerweile die YEP Podio XC verbaut. Wiegt etwas gekürzt 330g.
Die Transfer SL kommt mir nicht mehr ans Radl. Nach kurzer Zeit massig Spiel, und die Verriegelung oben war auch nicht immer zuverlässig.


----------



## Slo0p (14. November 2022)

Auf Kleinanzeigen kann man die Transfer SL mittlerweile für ca. 250€ schießen. Das finde ich irgendwie ganz attraktiv.


----------



## Gilmore173 (14. November 2022)

Slo0p schrieb:


> Welche Dropper habt ihr in euren RCs verbaut? Tendiere aktuell stark zur Transfer SL mit 100mm Hub. Überlege aber auch ob mir 25mm mehr Hub vielleicht besser gefallen und ich das Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehme. Das sind ja schon knapp 200g, wenn ich das nicht falsch habe?


Ich habe eine Bike Yoke Divine Sl verbaut.


----------



## SparkMax (14. November 2022)

Ich will sie dir nicht ausreden, aber das Spiel war bei mir keine Ausnahme. Evtl. lag es aber auch an der Charge:





						LATERALES SPIEL FOX TRANSFER SL
					

Hallo Fox Transfer SL Besitzer,   ich habe mir Ende Februar eine Factory Transfer SL (31.6/100mm) gegönnt. Seit dem Kauf bin ich vielleicht 4-5 gemächliche XC Touren damit gefahren.  Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass die Stütze (ein für mich persönlich) recht großes laterales Spiel aufweist...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Aber es ist natürlich ein riesen Unterschied, ob man 250€ oder 580€ ausgibt. Wenn mir im Sommer jemand gesagt hätte, ich solle mir für knapp 600€ eine Sattelstütze kaufen, hätte ich ihm einen Vogel gezeigt...
Naja, tempora mutantur...


----------



## Slo0p (14. November 2022)

Okay, danke für den Hinweis. Das macht den Kauf bei Kleinanzeigen natürlich deutlich gefährlicher... Vielleicht haben die Modelle ja auch schon Spiel... Dann werde ich vermutlich auch auf die Divine Sl zurückgreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (14. November 2022)

Hab auch die Divine SL. Funzt klaglos, hat aber sehr hohe Bedienkräfte, im Vergleich zur Divine (mit dem 2x Remote für mich nicht bedienbar, musste den Triggy etwas unschön nach rechts bauen) und gefühlt ein höheres Losbrechmoment.


----------



## FocusFlo (15. November 2022)

Ich hab mich auch gleich zu Beginn für die Bikeyoke Divine SL entschieden und die mitgelieferte Fox aufgrund der Negativberichte gar nicht verbaut. Nicht zu vergessen ist der Top Service von den Bikeyoke-Jungs.
Hab den alten 3fach Hebel benutzt, da mir das neue Teil irgendwie nicht gefällt🤷🏼‍♂️ (aber das ist Geschmacksache)


----------



## Fearrider (15. November 2022)

Nabend zusammen,
ich konnte gestern mal kurz die Rahmengröße XL testen. War für mich ein ungewohnt langer Hund.😂 Zusammen mit meinem Lieblingssattel würde die Dropperpost so ca 1cm zu lang sein. Ich werd jetzt doch mal ein L zum Vergleich fahren.
Schönen Abend🖖🏻


----------



## Freaky-blue (15. November 2022)

Fearrider schrieb:


> [...] die Dropperpost [...]



Welche wäre das?


----------



## Fearrider (15. November 2022)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Welche wäre das?


Die Syncros Duncan mit 150mm.


----------



## Gilmore173 (15. November 2022)

FocusFlo schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch gleich zu Beginn für die Bikeyoke Divine SL entschieden und die mitgelieferte Fox aufgrund der Negativberichte gar nicht verbaut. Nicht zu vergessen ist der Top Service von den Bikeyoke-Jungs.
> Hab den alten 3fach Hebel benutzt, da mir das neue Teil irgendwie nicht gefällt🤷🏼‍♂️ (aber das ist Geschmacksache)
> Anhang anzeigen 1586231


Top, genauso habe ich es auch gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky-blue (15. November 2022)

Fearrider schrieb:


> Die Syncros Duncan mit 150mm.


 
Die Syncros Duncan mit 150mm Verstellbereich hat einen Mindestauszug von 210mm.



Fearrider schrieb:


> [...] würde die Dropperpost so ca 1cm zu lang sein.



Es gibt aber auch eine Reihe von versenkbaren Sattelstützen mit ebenfalls 150mm Verstellbereich, die weniger als 200mm Mindestauszug besitzen und somit bei dem Spark in XL und deiner Sattelhöhe passen würden.



Fearrider schrieb:


> [...] die Rahmengröße XL [...] War für mich ein ungewohnt langer Hund. [...] Ich werd jetzt doch mal ein L zum Vergleich fahren.


 
Bei der Rahmengröße L hättest du mehr Spielraum.
Die maximale Gesamtlänge der Sattelstütze ist aber bei allen Rahmengrößen des Spark für eine bestimmte Sattelhöhe identisch.


----------



## Konix9999 (18. November 2022)

Hallo, habe das Spark 940, mit Rock Shox Pike und Deore Scheibenbremsen. Geht es steil bergab und ich bremse Steak ab, dann fängt die Borderbremse an zu ruckeln (hauptsächlich wenn auf Asphalt).
Ist da die Bremse überfordert oder die Pike zu weich und verbiegt sich? (Steuerlager ist fest) 
Kennt noch  wer das Problem und weiß woran das liegt?


----------



## Freaky-blue (18. November 2022)

Konix9999 schrieb:


> [...] dann fängt die Borderbremse an zu ruckeln (hauptsächlich wenn *auf Asphalt*).


 
Das ist ein Fahrerassistenzsystem, dass dir anzeigt wenn du vom Weg abgekommen bist.


----------



## SparkMax (18. November 2022)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fahrerassistenzsystem, dass dir anzeigt wenn du vom Weg abgekommen bist.


Daher ja auch der name *Border*bremse.


----------



## Konix9999 (18. November 2022)

Habt's ja schon das Wesentliche rausgefunden 😉 aber woran kannst nun wirklich liegen?


----------



## SparkMax (18. November 2022)

Evtl. hat sie Scheibe eins abbekommen (Delle, Grat, o.ä.). 
Zieh mal die Bremse leicht an, und schiebe das Rad. Ist die Bremswirkung gleichmäßig, oder hast du an einer Stelle immer etwas mehr Bremskraft, sprich es ruckelt auch hier bereits?


----------



## beutelfuchs (18. November 2022)

Hast du die Gabel mal auf Buchsenspiel geprueft?


----------



## Zimbo88 (19. November 2022)

Konix9999 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe das Spark 940, mit Rock Shox Pike und Deore Scheibenbremsen. Geht es steil bergab und ich bremse Steak ab, dann fängt die Borderbremse an zu ruckeln (hauptsächlich wenn auf Asphalt).
> Ist da die Bremse überfordert oder die Pike zu weich und verbiegt sich? (Steuerlager ist fest)
> Kennt noch  wer das Problem und weiß woran das liegt?



Das kann leider viele Gründe haben:


Bremsscheibe richtig fest? (Centerlock oder 6-Loch?)
Laufrad richtig fest?
Bremsscheibe richtig eingebremst?
wie Beutelfuchs schreibt ggf. bereits zu starkes Spiel der Buchsen der Gabel.
Bremsscheibe vlt mal mit Bremsenreiniger reinigen.
ggf. die Oberfläche der Bremsbeläge mal abschleifen und die Bremse im Anschluss neu einbremsen.
Bremsscheibe ist noch relativ neu? Ansonsten mal die Scheibendicke prüfen. Unter 1.5 mm (Mindestdicke laut Shimano) merkt man, dass die Bremsleistung nachlässt. Sollte dann sowieso getauscht werden, wenn die Dicke kleiner 1,5 mm wäre.


Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung:

Shimano Deore ist auch nicht die beste Bremse (ab min. SLX ist die Bremsleistung super)
Bremsscheibengröße: Ich selbst wiege mit Rucksack usw. 95 kg und verbaue immer eine 200er bzw. 203er Scheibe. Da 180er bei mir am Vorderrad nichts taugt.
Qualität der Bremsscheibe: aus persönlicher Erfahrung bin ich so richtig zufrieden, seitdem es die „Freeza“-Scheiben von Shimano gibt.

Grüße


----------



## Zimbo88 (19. November 2022)

Ergänzend noch:
- Steuersatz mal auf Spiel prüfen.


----------



## LevoSW (19. November 2022)

Zimbo88 schrieb:


> Ergänzend noch:
> - Steuersatz mal auf Spiel prüfen.


Haha.... Da kann ich schon einen Roman drüber schreiben   
Aber Danke nochmal an den Acros-Support


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konix9999 (19. November 2022)

Vielen Dank! Ich kann Mal alles genannte ausschließen. Alle Lager fest, Rad im Juli gekauft - richtig eingebremst, usw. 
Nur was ist bitte "Buchsenspiel" bei der Gabel?
Das einzige was mir von Anfang an aufgefallen ist: Setze ich das Vorderrad in die Gabel und will die Steckachse durchführen komme ich nicht gleich in die Nabe . Muss dann immer ein wenig die Gabel anheben, bisl vor und zurück und dann geht's irgendwann durch. Das nervt, aber ich habe es als "ist eben so abgespeichert"!?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (19. November 2022)

Der Heckmeck beim Radeinbau liegt vermutlich an der Torque Cap Kompatibilität der Gabel.
Mit Adapter geht das sehr viel einfacher 


			https://r2-bike.com/NEWMEN-TC-Adapter-fuer-Gabeln-mit-Torque-Cap-Ausfallende?iso=DE&gclid=CjwKCAiAmuKbBhA2EiwAxQnt72OsOna8HbuMjAQ4SAnM5avI-BGTZoxFwpCeRmcrHSQ5ijPwerZKHRoCuSkQAvD_BwE


----------



## beutelfuchs (19. November 2022)




----------



## Panigale1299 (20. November 2022)

Mein Umbau ist nun soweit abgeschlossen, sofern ein MTB jemals "fertig" sein kann  - lediglich die Raceday Kartusche und die Ultimate Standrohreinheit fehlt noch. Gewicht wird sich auf eine glatte 11, mit dem HMF Rahmen in L, werden.

Da mir der alte Twinloc Hebel, auf Grund der Position des Dropper Remotehebels, nicht so taugt, überlege ich eine Reverb AXS mit Blip im Griff umzurüsten. Dann würde ich wieder den originalen, neuen Twinloc montieren.






Alle Gewichtsangaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Slo0p (20. November 2022)

Hat zufällig jemand das Gewicht vom Silverton 2.0? Ich will mein Team AXS gerne ein wenig abspecken. Ich glaube das ist die erste sinnvolle Aktion, oder?


----------



## Panigale1299 (20. November 2022)

Slo0p schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand das Gewicht vom Silverton 2.0? Ich will mein Team AXS gerne ein wenig abspecken. Ich glaube das ist die erste sinnvolle Aktion, oder?


Einmal richtig schwer das Ding. Meine hab 1.970 Gramm mit XD driver gemessen. Ich nutzt den als Winter LRS. 
Wenn du da einen vernünftigen Laufradsatz montierst, erkennst du das Fahrrad nicht mehr.


----------



## Slo0p (20. November 2022)

Guter Tipp, habt ihr eine Empfehlung? Finde zu dem 2.0 auch nirgendwo eine Info.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (20. November 2022)

Gewicht kann ich bestätigen,  habe glaube ich auch irgendwo hier die Gewichte einzeln gepostet. 
Empfehlung hängt halt arg vom Portemonnaie ab ; )
Bin zuerst eine ganze Weile meinen SMC 25 vom Hardtail gefahren und fand das mit 2.4er WP Speed schon geil, im Vergleich zu dem Silverton mit den Reckon Race. Im Vergleich zum selben LRS mit 2,25er RoRo/RayRay auf meinem Oiz (100 mm), ist das dann zusätzlich bergab schon ein immenser Unterschied zugunsten des Spark. Wobei da sicher das in erster Linie aufs bike zurück zu führen ist.
Hab jetzt dem SMC 30 geordert und den Megaunterschied hab ich beider ersten Ausfahrt auch nicht gemerkt, der Reifen baut auf 30er Felgen auch nur 2 mm breiter, Luftdruck jeweils ca 1.5 und 1.7.


----------



## masterali (20. November 2022)

Für den Silverton 2.0 kann ich auch 1950 - 2.000 Gramm bestätigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LevoSW (25. November 2022)

Schnäppchen  









						Syncros Silverton SL DA 30 mm - Felgen Set | Sportler.com
					

Syncros Silverton SL DA 30 mm - Felgen Set . Gratis Rückversand. 100 Tage Rückgaberecht. Schnelle Lieferung. Jetzt bei Sportler kaufen!




					www.sportler.com


----------



## Southbike (25. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Schnäppchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leichter als dein bikeahead LRs dazu mit 30mm Maulweite gegenüber 26mm bei ähnlichen Preis 🤣


----------



## LevoSW (25. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Leichter als dein bikeahead LRs dazu mit 30mm Maulweite gegenüber 26mm bei ähnlichen Preis 🤣


Hast das Made in Germany vergessen und den exklusiven Kunden-Support .... 
mein leichtester BA-LRS hat 1289g , wenn ich die 1280g vom Silberton hernehme und die Adapter von Centerlock auf 6-Loch-Standard hinzuzähle ist der Silverton SL schwerer, wesentlich teurer ist er allemal.


----------



## Southbike (25. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Hast das Made in Germany vergessen und den exklusiven Kunden-Support ....
> mein leichtester BA-LRS hat 1289g , wenn ich die 1280g vom Silberton hernehme und die Adapter von Centerlock auf 6-Loch-Standard hinzuzähle ist der Silverton SL schwerer, wesentlich teurer ist er allemal.


CL kommt auch bei dem genannten Made in Germany dazu. Aber es stimmt der Syncros LRS ist völlig überteuert

Wie bist mit dem Spark zufrieden? Hast deine Specialized schon verkauft?


----------



## LevoSW (25. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> CL kommt auch bei dem genannten Made in Germany dazu. Aber es stimmt der Syncros LRS ist völlig überteuert
> 
> Wie bist mit dem Spark zufrieden? Hast deine Specialized schon verkauft?


Nö, die aktuelle Serie hat 6-Loch , die ältere Variante aus 2017 hatte aber auch schon 6-Loch(Acros-Naben) . 
Zufrieden ja , aber ich verkaufe nur ein Epic, das Evo. Das Race-Epic mit 100mm steht dem Spark in keinster Weise nach... Aber auch da habe ich eine Menge Zeit und Mühe investiert um es schnell zu machen. Erstaunlich ist für mich wie Scott das hinbekommen hat , ein 120mm-Gerät zu bauen welches auf Anhieb schnell ist.


----------



## Southbike (25. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Nö, die aktuelle Serie hat 6-Loch , die ältere Variante aus 2017 hatte aber auch schon 6-Loch(Acros-Naben) .
> Zufrieden ja , aber ich verkaufe nur ein Epic, das Evo. Das Race-Epic mit 100mm steht dem Spark in keinster Weise nach... Aber auch da habe ich eine Menge Zeit und Mühe investiert um es schnell zu machen. Erstaunlich ist für mich wie Scott das hinbekommen hat , ein 120mm-Gerät zu bauen welches auf Anhieb schnell ist.


Müsste bergab doch dem Spark unterlegen sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slo0p (26. November 2022)

Hat hier zufällig jemand Infos zum Silverton 1.5 Laufradsatz? Im Netz findet man gar nix.


----------



## SparkMax (26. November 2022)

Was willst wissen?
Gewicht mit Ventil und Tubelessband hinten ~1020g, vorne ~840g.

(VR Gewicht korrigiert)


----------



## Slo0p (26. November 2022)

Das reicht mir schon! Danke!


----------



## LevoSW (30. November 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> CL kommt auch bei dem genannten Made in Germany dazu. Aber es stimmt der Syncros LRS ist völlig überteuert
> 
> Wie bist mit dem Spark zufrieden? Hast deine Specialized schon verkauft?


Hab den LRS aber bekommen , mit über 30% Rabatt. Sicher das ist ein LRS den kauft man und bekommt ihn nie wieder los , aber mal schauern was der LRS besser kein, als die BikeAhead-Laufräder.


----------



## Southbike (30. November 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Hab den LRS aber bekommen , mit über 30% Rabatt. Sicher das ist ein LRS den kauft man und bekommt ihn nie wieder los , aber mal schauern was der LRS besser kein, als die BikeAhead-Laufräder.


Interessant wäre das Gewicht.
Habe mir einen LRS bestellt, der die Hälfte kostet und auch leichter ist und keine CL Aufnahme- fairerweise muss ich erwähnen 28mm Maulweite gegenüber 30mm Maulweite beim Syncros


----------



## bart3 (1. Dezember 2022)

falls noch jemand ein gutes Angebot für ein Spark RC in L sucht:





						Cross Country Bike: 230 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Cross Country Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 230 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Gilmore173 (1. Dezember 2022)

bart3 schrieb:


> falls noch jemand ein gutes Angebot für ein Spark RC in L sucht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ui, was ist passiert? Das Rad hast Du doch gerade erst aufgebaut.


----------



## bart3 (1. Dezember 2022)

Gilmore173 schrieb:


> Ui, was ist passiert? Das Rad hast Du doch gerade erst aufgebaut.


Schlüsselbein OP und anhaltende Probleme zwingen mich erstmal aufs Rennrad


----------



## Gilmore173 (1. Dezember 2022)

bart3 schrieb:


> Schlüsselbein OP und anhaltende Probleme zwingen mich erstmal aufs Rennrad


Ah okay, dann wünsche ich Dir eine gute Besserung.


----------



## Slo0p (2. Dezember 2022)

Konnte gerade den Fraser ic sl xc aus dem World Cup ergattern. Werde den in mein Team issue einbauen. Farblich sind die beiden ja eigentlich exakt gleich, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SparkMax (2. Dezember 2022)

Hier gäbe es übrigens auch einen 
Bikemarkt: Syncros Fraser IC SL WC 700mm -40° Lenker


----------



## Slo0p (2. Dezember 2022)

Der vom World Cup ist ja der lackierte. In denselben Farben wie das Bike.


----------



## Southbike (2. Dezember 2022)

Hat Jemand die RC Sattelklemme mal gewogen? Ich damals leider nicht, nun ist eine Teleskop verbaut.
Danke


----------



## SparkMax (2. Dezember 2022)

Kleiner fun fact: Ich habe meine Teleskopstütze fix und fertig angeschlossen um dann festzustellen, dass ich besagte Sattelklemme vergessen habe. Gehe zurück auf Los. OK, hätte schlimmer sein können, aber im ersten Augenblick erst mal so: 🙄
Aber gewogen habe ich sie nicht (mehr).


----------



## Freaky-blue (2. Dezember 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> [...] die RC Sattelklemme mal gewogen?



Ca. 13g


----------



## LevoSW (2. Dezember 2022)

bart3 schrieb:


> falls noch jemand ein gutes Angebot für ein Spark RC in L sucht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein Bike , Dein Preis ... alles gut aber ,
gebraucht und über  Neupreis?? Aktuell korrigiert der Markt.....


Southbike schrieb:


> Hat Jemand die RC Sattelklemme mal gewogen? Ich damals leider nicht, nun ist eine Teleskop verbaut.
> Danke


12,6g


----------



## Freaky-blue (2. Dezember 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> 12,6g
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1595539


 
Ist das eine Titanschraube? Bei mir ist eine schwarze Stahlschraube verbaut.


----------



## LevoSW (2. Dezember 2022)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Ist das eine Titanschraube? Bei mir ist eine schwarze Stahlschraube verbaut.


Hab ich gar nicht nachgeschaut , hatte ich gleich verbaut.


----------



## Slo0p (3. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig die Syncros Garmin Halterung am Fraser und fährt ein Hammerhead Karoo 2? Muss es die kleine oder lange Version sein?









						Syncros Front Computer Mount iC Halterung für Garmin
					

Der CNC-gefräste Front Computer Mount von Syncros für Garmin-Fahrradcomputer wird direkt an die iC (integrated Cockpit) Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit geschraubt und sorgt so für einen nahtlosen Look. Technische Daten:Material:AluminiumKompatibilität:Syncros




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (10. Dezember 2022)

moin zusammen . ich hab i zubehör die 0 grad lagerschalen ist mein jetziges setup jetzt dann  die flachere variante?
mfg micha


----------



## SparkMax (10. Dezember 2022)

Das hängt davon ab, wie herum die Lagerschalen jetzt eingebaut sind.

Kerbe der oberen LS hinten, der unteren LS vorne: -0,6°
Kerbe der oberen LS vorne, der unteren LS hinten: +0,6°

Winkel korrigiert


----------



## LevoSW (10. Dezember 2022)

SparkMax schrieb:


> Das hängt davon ab, wie herum die Lagerschalen jetzt eingebaut sind.
> 
> Kerbe der oberen LS hinten, der unteren LS vorne: -0,6°
> Kerbe der oberen LS vorne, der unteren LS hinten: +0,6°
> ...


bei 0°-Lagerschalen ist es egal , Kerben gibt es zudem nicht. 



unknownbeats schrieb:


> moin zusammen . ich hab i zubehör die 0 grad lagerschalen ist mein jetziges setup jetzt dann  die flachere variante?
> mfg micha


Nach meinen Verständnis solltest du die 67,2° erzielen .


----------



## SparkMax (10. Dezember 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> bei 0°-Lagerschalen ist es egal , Kerben gibt es zudem nicht.


Wenn er die 0° Schalen jetzt rumliegen hat (so habe ich das verstanden), schlussfolgere ich, dass er die mit Kerben eingebaut hat. Und dann hängt es davon ab, wie herum sie einbaut sind.


----------



## LevoSW (10. Dezember 2022)

SparkMax schrieb:


> Wenn er die 0° Schalen jetzt rumliegen hat (so habe ich das verstanden), schlussfolgere ich, dass er die mit Kerben eingebaut hat. Und dann hängt es davon ab, wie herum sie einbaut sind.


Na vielleicht kann er selbst mal aufklären.... Ist denn die 0°-Variante beim Komplettbike dabei?


----------



## SparkMax (10. Dezember 2022)

Ja, es sind immer beide Lagerschalenpaare dabei. Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass die steile Variante von 67,2° verbaut ist, denn so ist das Bike prinzipiell erst mal spezifiziert. Hier nochmal der Vollständigkeit halber:

66,0°: Kerbe der oberen LS hinten, der unteren LS vorne: -0,6°
66,6°: Neutrale 0° LS oben und unten
67,2°: Kerbe der oberen LS vorne, der unteren LS hinten: +0,6°
Der flache Steuerrohrwinkel liegt übrigens tatsächlich bei 66° - gerade nochmal nachgemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (10. Dezember 2022)

ich weiss erhrlich nicht genau ob plus oder minus 0.6 verbaut ist . hab das bike jetzt mal weggebracht . ich hätte gerne die agilere sprich steilere variante. ich fahre das team issue rc 
wie war denn bei euch die auslieferungs einstellung ? bin jahrelang mein epic mit 72grad gefahren- da  ist mir das spark vorne jetzt etwas träge 
ja die 0 grad schalen hab ich in der zubehör tasche dabei gehabt --genau wie spacer obwohl die gabel ja gar nix mehr hergibt lol
mfg micha


----------



## unknownbeats (10. Dezember 2022)

SparkMax schrieb:


> Ja, es sind immer beide Lagerschalenpaare dabei. Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass die steile Variante von 67,2° verbaut ist, denn so ist das Bike prinzipiell erst mal spezifiziert. Hier nochmal der Vollständigkeit halber:
> 
> 66,0°: Kerbe der oberen LS hinten, der unteren LS vorne: -0,6°
> 66,6°: Neutrale 0° LS oben und unten
> ...


danke für die erklärung


----------



## LevoSW (10. Dezember 2022)

SparkMax schrieb:


> Ja, es sind immer beide Lagerschalenpaare dabei. Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass die steile Variante von 67,2° verbaut ist, denn so ist das Bike prinzipiell erst mal spezifiziert. Hier nochmal der Vollständigkeit halber:
> 
> 66,0°: Kerbe der oberen LS hinten, der unteren LS vorne: -0,6°
> 66,6°: Neutrale 0° LS oben und unten
> ...


Steht das irgendwo?? 
Bin immer davon ausgegangen das die angegebenen 67,2 bei 0°-Varianten erzielt werden , sonst wäre  ja auch dieser Wert nicht in der Geometrie so angegeben .


----------



## Freaky-blue (10. Dezember 2022)

SparkMax schrieb:


> 66,0°: Kerbe der oberen LS hinten, der unteren LS vorne: -0,6°
> 66,6°: Neutrale 0° LS oben und unten
> 67,2°: Kerbe der oberen LS vorne, der unteren LS hinten: +0,6°



Ergänzung:

Diese Werte gelten in Verbindung mit einer 120mm Gabel, also für das RC. 
Mit 130mm Gabel,  sprich beim 900er, ist der Steuerrohrwinkel jeweils 0,2° flacher.



SparkMax schrieb:


> Der flache Steuerrohrwinkel liegt übrigens tatsächlich bei 66° - gerade nochmal nachgemessen.


 
Wie hast du den Wert ermittelt?


----------



## Freaky-blue (10. Dezember 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Steht das irgendwo??



Für das 900er wird ein Steuerrohrwinkel von 65,8° angegeben.

0,2° ergibt sich durch die größere Einbauhöhe von 130mm vs. 120mm, und 1,2° ergeben sich als 2x0,6° durch drehen der Lagerschalen um 180°. 

Die gesamte Änderung des Steuerrohrwinkels beträgt somit 1,4°, wodurch das RC einen Winkel von 67,2° besitzt, was so auch in den Geometriedaten angegeben ist.



LevoSW schrieb:


> Bin immer davon ausgegangen [...] bei 0°-Varianten [...]



Dann hast du bei deinem Aufbau die 0° Lagerschalen verbaut?


----------



## x-o (10. Dezember 2022)

Mein Twinloc Hebel vom 2022 Spark gibt langsam seinen Geist auf. 😕

Fährt zufällig jemand den Fox Nude Dämpfer mit einem Fox 3-pos Hebel? Funktioniert das?


----------



## SparkMax (10. Dezember 2022)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Wie hast du den Wert ermittelt?


Mit einer kleinen digitalen Sola Wasserwaage. Fehler wird mit +-0,2° angegeben. Bei mir stand sie exakt auf 66°.


----------



## SparkMax (10. Dezember 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Bin immer davon ausgegangen das die angegebenen 67,2 bei 0°-Varianten erzielt werden , sonst wäre  ja auch dieser Wert nicht in der Geometrie so angegeben .


Die 0° Grad Variante ist - zumindest bei den komplett Bikes - gar nicht verbaut, sondern eben die +0,6 Variante. Siehe oben.


----------



## SparkMax (10. Dezember 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> wie war denn bei euch die auslieferungs einstellung ?


Die steile, also die in den Geos angegebenen 67,2°


unknownbeats schrieb:


> --genau wie spacer obwohl die gabel ja gar nix mehr hergibt lol


Die Spacer sind eigentlich Zubehör vom Lenker. Du kannst aber damit zumindest "runter spacern". AFAIR sind da auch die ganz dünnen (2/3mm?) noch mit dabei, falls du es ganz low haben willst 😉


----------



## Southbike (10. Dezember 2022)

SparkMax schrieb:


> Die 0° Grad Variante ist - zumindest bei den komplett Bikes - gar nicht verbaut, sondern eben die +0,6 Variante. Siehe oben.


Interessant. Dachte Standard wäre 0 Grad darum habe ich an meinem Framset auch die 0 verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky-blue (10. Dezember 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Dachte Standard wäre 0 Grad



Bei den Komplett-Bikes sind immer die exzentrischen Lagerschalen verbaut. Beim RC in der steilen Einstellung, so dass der Steuerrohrwinkel 67,2° beträgt, bei den 900er Modellen in der flachen Einstellung, so dass der Steuerrohrwinkel zusammen mit der etwas längeren Gabel 65,8° beträgt.

Das Ganze hatten wir aber vor fast einem Jahr im Parallelchat auch schon diskutiert, wo du dich ebenfalls (indirekt) dazu geäußert hattest.


----------



## LevoSW (10. Dezember 2022)

...


----------



## Southbike (10. Dezember 2022)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Bei den Komplett-Bikes sind immer die Lagerschalen mit Offset verbaut. Beim RC in der steilen Einstellung, so dass der Steuerrohrwinkel 67,2° beträgt, bei den 900er Modellen in der flachen Einstellung, so dass der Steuerrohrwinkel zusammen mit der etwas längeren Gabel 65,8° beträgt.
> 
> Das Ganze hatten wir aber vor fast einem Jahr im Parallelchat auch schon diskutiert, wo du dich ebenfalls (indirekt) dazu geäußert hattest.


Habe mal nachgeschaut und überflogen, und nix gefunden


----------



## FirstGeneration (11. Dezember 2022)

Dann solltest du das nächste Mal genauer schauen, wenn es Dir wichtig ist.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (12. Dezember 2022)

Hab bei der Suche nix gefunden, hat schon jemand in den originalen Vorbau vom Team Issue (Syncros XC 1.5 Vorbau) einen Lenker mit bissl Rise eingebaut und wenn ja, was passt rein?
Hintergrund ist, dass ich eigentlich nur ein paar mm höher kommen muss, um den Einschlag am Oberrohr zu vermeiden und dann kann ich das schwere Ding ja auch direkt gegen was leichtes tauschen.
Wäre aber doof, wenn ich was bestelle und dann versuche, den in den Vorbau zu würgen und damit vermacke. Dann wäre der Umtausch denkbar ungünstig.


----------



## Freaky-blue (12. Dezember 2022)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> [...] einen Lenker mit bissl Rise [...], was passt rein?



10mm Rise gehen grad noch rein, werden aber bereits leicht vermackt, deshalb haben die Syncros auch nur 8mm Rise.


----------



## Konix9999 (12. Dezember 2022)

Ein wenig mit dem Thema verwandt. Kann mir jemand sagen wie viel Gewicht ich mit der Carbonlenker/Vorbaueinheit ggü der Aluvariante ca. spare? Sind das 250g oder weniger? Danke!


----------



## Resimilchkuh (12. Dezember 2022)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> 10mm Rise gehen grad noch rein, werden aber bereits leicht vermackt, deshalb haben die Syncros auch nur 8mm Rise.


Ui, das ist sehr wenig. Aber trotzdem danke für die Info


----------



## x-o (12. Dezember 2022)

Konix9999 schrieb:


> Ein wenig mit dem Thema verwandt. Kann mir jemand sagen wie viel Gewicht ich mit der Carbonlenker/Vorbaueinheit ggü der Aluvariante ca. spare? Sind das 250g oder weniger? Danke!


Welcher Carbonlenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konix9999 (12. Dezember 2022)

x-o schrieb:


> Welcher Carbonlenker?


Fraser 760 breit statt meinem jetzigen Synchros Alu gleicher Breite. Wollte auch nur ungefähr wissen wie viel Gewichtsersparnis drinnen ist.


----------



## Freaky-blue (12. Dezember 2022)

Konix9999 schrieb:


> Sind das 250g oder weniger?


 
Geschätzt ca. eher 100 bis 150g, je nach Ausführung und Größe.


----------



## x-o (12. Dezember 2022)

Konix9999 schrieb:


> Fraser 760 breit statt meinem jetzigen Synchros Alu gleicher Breite. Wollte auch nur ungefähr wissen wie viel Gewichtsersparnis drinnen ist.


Ich habe einen Fraser IC SL WC -40° 80mm und der wiegt wenn ich mich richtig erinnere 285g ohne Spacer und Topcap.


----------



## Slo0p (12. Dezember 2022)

Müssten 155g sein. Habs gerade erst getauscht.


----------



## Mexx4 (14. Dezember 2022)

Update zum Dämpfer-Bolzen-Rückruf.

Es gibt eine erneute Rückrufaktion, mein Händler hat mich soeben informiert, dass der Bolzen nun verpflichtend getauscht werden muss.

Der alte Bolzen ist schwarz mit Laseraufschrift "10Nm", der neue ist durchgehend Blank mit Ausfschrift "15Nm"

Mitte Januar soll der neue Bolzen im Laden sein, dann wird er getauscht.


----------



## Southbike (14. Dezember 2022)

Kann mir jemand eine filigrane Carbon Sattelklemme für mein Spark empfehlen, hatte früher eine von Charlie Mike😭
Die auch verfügbar ist, bisher keine gefunden. Bevorzugt UD mit schwarzer Titanschraube und goldenen Bolzen.
Sieht so aus, dass MCFK auch nicht mehr herstellt.

Habe derzeit mein Bike nicht da, die Sattelklemme müsste doch 34.9 haben, die Höhe wäre?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky-blue (14. Dezember 2022)

Mexx4 schrieb:


> [...] mein Händler [...]



Gibt es dazu auch eine offizielle, schriftliche Stellungnahme seitens Scott?



Mexx4 schrieb:


> [...] der Bolzen nun verpflichtend getauscht werden muss.



Welche Modelle sollen hiervon betroffen sein?



Mexx4 schrieb:


> Der alte Bolzen ist schwarz [...] "10Nm", der neue ist [...] Blank [...] "15Nm"


 
Was soll der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Bolzen sein, abgesehen von der Beschichtung und Beschriftung?


----------



## LevoSW (14. Dezember 2022)

Mexx4 schrieb:


> Update zum Dämpfer-Bolzen-Rückruf.
> 
> Es gibt eine erneute Rückrufaktion, mein Händler hat mich soeben informiert, dass der Bolzen nun verpflichtend getauscht werden muss.
> 
> ...


Verpflichtend...haha....


----------



## Freaky-blue (14. Dezember 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> [...] die Sattelklemme müsste doch 34.9 haben,



Korrekt 



Southbike schrieb:


> die Höhe wäre?


 
Am Rahmen sind maximal ca. 16mm möglich, original Klemme hat eine Höhe von 13mm.


----------



## Mexx4 (15. Dezember 2022)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu auch eine offizielle, schriftliche Stellungnahme seitens Scott?


Ja, siehe PDF.



LevoSW schrieb:


> Verpflichtend...haha....


Dort wird tatsächlich das Wort verpflichtend verwendet 😹


----------



## LevoSW (15. Dezember 2022)

Mexx4 schrieb:


> Ja, siehe PDF.
> 
> 
> Dort wird tatsächlich das Wort verpflichtend verwendet 😹


Ich muss gar nix verpflichtend , auch ist das rechtlich nicht relevant für irgendwelche Ansprüche des Käufers. So ein Käse!


----------



## beutelfuchs (15. Dezember 2022)

Abgesehen davon, dass das Schreiben sich offensichtlich an Haendler und nicht an Kunden wendet kommt auch der Begriff verpflichtend in dem PDF gar nicht vor.

Jedenfalls danke an @Mexx4


----------



## Southbike (15. Dezember 2022)

Spielt doch keine Rolle ob verpflichtend oder nicht.
Aus Eigeninteresse würde ich es slleine bereits machen, auch wenn ich ohne Schadensansprüche hätte.
Alleine mehrere Monate ohne Bike zu sein,  wäre für mich das schon ein Grund das lieber zu machen.
Habe es bereits vor Monaten an meinem SL gemacht, obwohl dieser theoretisch davon gar nicht betroffen sein dürfte


----------



## Resimilchkuh (15. Dezember 2022)

Kann man "zwingend" denn anders auslegen?


----------



## FirstGeneration (16. Dezember 2022)

Das Schreiben *von Scott an die Fachhändler *ist in 2 Stufen aufgebaut:
1. Stufe: Wir *bitten* dringend ... um Überprüfung....
2.Stufe: Hier wird dann beschrieben, was zu tun ist, ....zwingend ....

D.h. für mich, dass die Händler weder zwingend noch verpflichtend tätig werden müssen, da sie von Scott *lediglich gebeten* werden. Wenn sie aber die Kunden anschreiben etc, dann ist zwingend dies oder jenes zu tun....

Im Ergebnis also rein gar nichts weder zwingendes noch verpflichtendes von Scott gegenüber den Händlern und schon gar nichts gegenüber den Endkunden (keine Rückrufaktion).
Wenn dein Händler Dir was gutes will, sagt er Dir Bescheid und tauscht, wenn nicht, hast Du aus dem "Schreiben" auch keinen Anspruch. (so lese ich das PDF)
vG

PS: neue Scott Scale sind online, "Neuerungen" sind ganz nett auf brujula bike beschrieben


----------



## Mexx4 (16. Dezember 2022)

Kann jemand die rechtliche Situation im Schadensfall beurteilen?

Nachdem mich der Händeler kontaktiert hat und ich jetzt weiß, dass der Bolzen "zwingend" zu tauschen ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ich teilschuldig bin, wenn es durch den alten Bolzen zu einem Schaden am Rahmen kommt.

Ich werde mir auf alle Fälle den neuen Bolzen abholen und zuhause austauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben9696 (16. Dezember 2022)

Ganz ehrlich - wenn der Händler das nicht tauscht bei einem neuen Rad mit UVP >3000EUR würde ich da nicht mal mehr Tubeless Milch kaufen.


----------



## SparkMax (16. Dezember 2022)

Wieso macht ihr so einen Aufriss wegen der Formulierung und hypothetischen Schadensfällen? Jeder der bis hier her gelesen hat, weiß doch Bescheid, tauscht ihn aus und fertig.


----------



## Freaky-blue (16. Dezember 2022)

Mexx4 schrieb:


> [...] wenn es durch den alten Bolzen zu einem Schaden am Rahmen kommt.



Es müsste eine Kausalität zwischen verwendetem Bolzen und Schaden vorliegen. Dazu müste es aber überhaupt erstmal einen Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Bolzen geben, der das bedingen würde.

Derzeit bin ich nur im Besitz des schwarzen Bolzens. Diesen habe ich aber sehr sorgsam in einem Fachkreis begutachtet und uns ist nicht einmal eine Möglichkeit eingefallen, inwiefern sich der neue Bolzen überhaupt unterscheiden _könnte_, dahingehend das Losdrehen zu verhindern.


----------



## LevoSW (16. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand eine Quelle? Gesucht wird ein Syncros Fraser mit  -30° und 90mm . 
Leider bekomme ich aktuell  via Google nur die localen Seiten(Südafrika) angezeigt.


----------



## Freaky-blue (16. Dezember 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Quelle? Gesucht wird ein Syncros Fraser mit  -30° und 90mm .


 








						Syncros Fraser iC SL WC -30° Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit
					

Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:Cross CountryBauart:AheadBreite:740 mmVorbaulängen:90 mm, 100 mmWinkel:-30°Rise:0 mmKlemmhöhe (Gabelschaft):39 mmSchaftklemmung:1 1/8"Technische Daten:Backsweep:8°Upsweep:6°Material:Carbon (UD)Freigaben:Gewichtsbeschrän




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Panigale1299 (19. Dezember 2022)

Gestern die erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Setup. Boden war wirklich gut gefroren und somit griffig genug für den Aspen.


----------



## Slo0p (19. Dezember 2022)

Zieht ihr mit euren Sparks eigentlich auch Kinderanhänger? Wir würden vor dem Singletrailer gerne schon mal den Croozer kaufen. Hab ein wenig Bedenken wegen des Carbon Hinterbaus, der Croozer kommt ja an die Achse.


----------



## Freaky-blue (19. Dezember 2022)

Slo0p schrieb:


> Zieht ihr [...] Kinderanhänger?


 
Ahh, ihr habt noch das Auslaufmodell der klassischen Rollenverteilung...


----------



## bart3 (27. Dezember 2022)

Gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (28. Dezember 2022)

bart3 schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch ne neue XTR Bremse (pm:/FM) fürs spark sucht...bei mir im Bikemarkt☝️


hab mir gerade xtr 9020 auf ebay kleinanzeigen  gegönnt


----------



## Freaky-blue (28. Dezember 2022)

bart3 schrieb:


> [...] ne neue XTR Bremse (pm:/*FM*) fürs spark [...]


 
Das Spark hat hinten eine Postmount Bremssattelaufnahme, die meisten Federgabeln auch.

Von welchem Spark Modell hast du denn die Flatmount Bremse abgeschraubt?


----------



## bart3 (28. Dezember 2022)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Das Spark hat hinten eine Postmount Bremssattelaufnahme, die meisten Federgabeln auch.
> 
> Von welchem Spark Modell hast du denn die Flatmount Bremse abgeschraubt?


Oh, danke für die Info. Von nem oiz.
Dachte Scott hat mittlerweile auch flatmount
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Southbike (28. Dezember 2022)

bart3 schrieb:


> Oh, danke für die Info. Von nem oiz.
> Dachte Scott hat mittlerweile auch flatmount
> Danke für den Hinweis


Zum Glück nicht


----------



## LevoSW (28. Dezember 2022)

bart3 schrieb:


> Oh, danke für die Info. Von nem oiz.
> Dachte Scott hat mittlerweile auch flatmount
> Danke für den Hinweis


Das Oiz ist kein Maßstab und Flatmount wird sich nicht durchsetzen solange die Gabel in Postmount ausgeliefert werden .


----------



## bart3 (28. Dezember 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Das Oiz ist kein Maßstab und Flatmount wird sich nicht durchsetzen solange die Gabel in Postmount ausgeliefert werden .


😅, wo hab ich denn was von Maßstab geschrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (28. Dezember 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Das Oiz ist kein Maßstab und Flatmount wird sich nicht durchsetzen solange die Gabel in Postmount ausgeliefert werden .


Dazu empfinde ich FM als fummelig den richtig einzustellen-  mir reicht es bei meinem Rennrad.
Dazu darf ich beim Spark für Belagwechsel jedesmal den  Bremssattel entfernen - völlige Fehlkonstruktion.
Das dann bei einem FM - viel Spass


----------



## ratzec (28. Dezember 2022)

Hallo!
Entdecke geade dieses Forum und wollte mich mal kurz äußern. Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, mich aber zur letzten Seite gebeamt. Da es ja um Unterstützung bzw.Erfahrungsbericht gehen soll, will ich auch kurz meine Erfahrung schildern.
Eigentlich hatte ich ein super Rad (Mondraker F- Podium DC). Aber das Spark hatte mich allen Belangen etwas mehr begeistert. Aber es war ja nirgendwo zu bekommen. Aber eines Nachts (Nachtschicht) war auf einmal eines in L bei Sportokay bestellbar. Ohne lange zu überlegen - bestellt. Ich dachte, zurückschicken kann ich ja immer noch. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich ein super Angebot für mein Mondraker. Als das Scott da war, war es geschehen -" das geht nicht mehr zurück" - dachte ich mir. Das ich den Ausspruch noch bereuen würde, hätte ich nich gedacht.
Auspacken - zusammenbauen und fahren, war das Ziel.
Dann ging es los: Spiel in der SID- Gabel, wie nach 10 000 km.Bis das erledigt, bzw. abgehandelt und repariert war, waren 8 Wochen vergangen. Dann die erste Probefahrt im Gelände. Dann festgestellt, das im "versteckten" Hinterbau etwas gewaltig locker war, bzw. sich gelöst hatte.Wollte da auch in der Garantiezeit nicht selbst herumbauen - also wieder reklamiert.
Letztendlich konnte ich dann nach 10 Wochen endlich fahren und dann war auch schon aller Ärger vergessen.
Es ist wirklich ein super Rad und wenn mal alles fest ist und eigestellt ist es ein Hochgenuß.
Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen - wenn die Vorgeschichte nicht gewesen wäre.
So eine Auslieferqualität ist eifach nur peinlich und sollte nicht passieren. Muß aber dazu sagen, das alle Beteiligten recht kulant waren. Aber der lange Zeitraum hat schon extrem genervt.
Also - klare Kaufempfehlung (ohne Vorgeschichte).

Gruß Michael


----------



## Freaky-blue (28. Dezember 2022)

ratzec schrieb:


> Entdecke geade dieses Forum [...]


----------



## LevoSW (28. Dezember 2022)

bart3 schrieb:


> 😅, wo hab ich denn was von Maßstab geschrieben?


Allein das Du das OIZ hier erwähnst 😅
Schreib lieber , die alte verbilligte
Epic-Kopie 😆
Aber lassen wir das , weder Oiz , noch Epic passen hier hin 😉


----------



## beutelfuchs (28. Dezember 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Dazu darf ich beim Spark für Belagwechsel jedesmal den Bremssattel entfernen - völlige Fehlkonstruktion.


Einfach beim nächsten Mal Splint (von außen) statt Schraube rein.


----------



## ratzec (28. Dezember 2022)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1609485
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1609484


Dann sagen wir Thread - meinte ich auch - falls das relevant ist ...


----------



## Gilmore173 (29. Dezember 2022)

ratzec schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Entdecke geade dieses Forum und wollte mich mal kurz äußern. Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, mich aber zur letzten Seite gebeamt. Da es ja um Unterstützung bzw.Erfahrungsbericht gehen soll, will ich auch kurz meine Erfahrung schildern.
> Eigentlich hatte ich ein super Rad (Mondraker F- Podium DC). Aber das Spark hatte mich allen Belangen etwas mehr begeistert. Aber es war ja nirgendwo zu bekommen. Aber eines Nachts (Nachtschicht) war auf einmal eines in L bei Sportokay bestellbar. Ohne lange zu überlegen - bestellt. Ich dachte, zurückschicken kann ich ja immer noch. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich ein super Angebot für mein Mondraker. Als das Scott da war, war es geschehen -" das geht nicht mehr zurück" - dachte ich mir. Das ich den Ausspruch noch bereuen würde, hätte ich nich gedacht.
> Auspacken - zusammenbauen und fahren, war das Ziel.
> ...


Oh ja, das mit der SID kenne ich. Meine geht auch zum zweiten Mal zum Service. Laut einem lokalen Bike Händler hat sie zu viel Spiel.


----------



## dMod (29. Dezember 2022)

Nur so nebenbei: Da haben wir nun den Salat mit dem integrierten Dämpfer. Seit heute liegt irgendwo auf den Schweizer Trails eine Dämpferabdeckung rum... und dabei setze ich mich doch so für #TrashFreeTrails ein. Wie wäre es mit einem offiziellen Pranger für _Scott-Parts-Littering_? 😛


----------



## idmoto (29. Dezember 2022)

würde mir gerne einen Spark holen, nur bin ich bei den Größen noch unsicher,

170cm und SL 79,

kann da jemand aus Erfahrung was sagen, danke.


----------



## x-o (29. Dezember 2022)

idmoto schrieb:


> würde mir gerne einen Spark holen, nur bin ich bei den Größen noch unsicher,
> 
> 170cm und SL 79,
> 
> kann da jemand aus Erfahrung was sagen, danke.


Gleiche Größe, gleiche SL und fahre M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idmoto (29. Dezember 2022)

x-o schrieb:


> Gleiche Größe, gleiche SL und fahre M.


ist das nicht zu gross?


----------



## x-o (29. Dezember 2022)

idmoto schrieb:


> ist das nicht zu gross?


Nein.


----------



## LevoSW (30. Dezember 2022)

Mexx4 schrieb:


> Kann jemand die rechtliche Situation im Schadensfall beurteilen?
> 
> Nachdem mich der Händeler kontaktiert hat und ich jetzt weiß, dass der Bolzen "zwingend" zu tauschen ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ich teilschuldig bin, wenn es durch den alten Bolzen zu einem Schaden am Rahmen kommt.
> 
> Ich werde mir auf alle Fälle den neuen Bolzen abholen und zuhause austauschen.


Der Händler darf Dich bitten das Bike in den Shop zu bringen. Man könnte ihm aber auch bitten das Bike abholen zu lassen 😅 Der Händler ist eigebtlich angehalten die Sache im Eigeninteresse zu regeln . Da er dem Käufer gegenüber in der Schuld(gesetzliche Gewährleistung) steht.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (30. Dezember 2022)

idmoto schrieb:


> würde mir gerne einen Spark holen, nur bin ich bei den Größen noch unsicher,
> 
> 170cm und SL 79,
> 
> kann da jemand aus Erfahrung was sagen, danke.


Bin mit 172 und 80 minimal drüber und M ist perfekt.


----------



## Freaky-blue (30. Dezember 2022)

LevoSW schrieb:


> [...] das Bike [...]



Welcher Dämpferbolzen war bei deinem Bike verbaut?
Bei deinem Frameset kann sich dieser potenziell ebenfalls lösen.


----------



## LevoSW (30. Dezember 2022)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Welcher Dämpferbolzen war bei deinem Bike verbaut?
> Bei deinem Frameset kann sich dieser potenziell ebenfalls lösen.


War zumindest mit 15Nm gekennzeichnet. Ich hatte zumindest mal versucht anzuziehen , fühlte sich nach richtig angezogen an


----------



## Slo0p (2. Januar 2023)

dMod schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei: Da haben wir nun den Salat mit dem integrierten Dämpfer. Seit heute liegt irgendwo auf den Schweizer Trails eine Dämpferabdeckung rum... und dabei setze ich mich doch so für #TrashFreeTrails ein. Wie wäre es mit einem offiziellen Pranger für _Scott-Parts-Littering_? 😛


Da habe ich auch schon eine von verloren. Bei super trockenem Boden und 10km über Wühlsand. Das kriege ich aus dem Rahmen nie wieder raus... Naja, war zum Glück das Spark meiner Frau...


----------



## Freaky-blue (2. Januar 2023)

Slo0p schrieb:


> [...] war zum Glück das Spark meiner Frau...



Ist das nicht die, die _Dich_ den Kinderanhänger ziehen lassen will?!
Dann seid ihr jetzt ja wieder quitt...


----------



## Slo0p (2. Januar 2023)

Das darf die ja gar nicht wissen... Dann habe ich ja sogar noch einen gut?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konix9999 (Samstag um 16:30)

Hi, gibt es eigentlich einen grundsätzlichen Unterschied zwischen den Synchros Lenker Fraser und Hixon? Suche soetwas für mein Spark 940.


----------



## Freaky-blue (Samstag um 17:10)

Konix9999 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich einen grundsätzlichen Unterschied zwischen den Synchros Lenker Fraser und Hixon?



Ab einer gewissen Höhe durch den Winkel des Vorbaus und den Rise des Lenkers sowie der Breite des Lenkers werden die Modelle Hixon genannt.


----------



## Konix9999 (Samstag um 17:59)

Ich dachte die Hixon sind massiver.bzw.stabiler.als Trailnaufwärts und die Fraser Leichtbau und XC. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Freaky-blue (Samstag um 18:36)

Konix9999 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Hixon sind massiver.bzw.stabiler.als Trailnaufwärts und die Fraser Leichtbau und XC.



Der Hixon ist nach DIN EN 17406 Kategorie 4 klassifiziert.
Selbst wenn die Fraser "nur" Kategorie 3 wären, ist das mehr als ausreichend für alle, die nicht Brendog heißen.

Der Hixon wiegt in der Tat mehr als der Fraser, aber wenn man eben eine gewisse Länge, Höhe, Breite braucht bzw. möchte, dann hilft es nichts, dass es einen leichteren Lenker gibt, der aber halt nicht passt.

Fazit: Nehm die Lenker-Vorbau Kombination, die von der Ergonomie für dich passend ist. Wie die dann heißt, ist unwichtig, und wie schwer die ist, ist zweitrangig.


----------



## Freaky-blue (Sonntag um 02:22)

Zwei weitere Hinweise zum Wechsel von Vorbau bzw. Lenker-Vorbau Kombination beim Spark.


1. Der Vorbau bzw. die Lenker-Vorbau Kombination können an sich ohne Probleme mit wenig Aufwand gewechselt werden, da die Leitungen nicht durch Lenker oder Vorbau geführt werden.

Allerdings muss berücksichtigt werden, dass die verschiedenen Vorbauten bzw. Lenker-Vorbau Kombinationen unterschiedliche Base-Plates verwenden, welche *nicht* untereinander kompatibel sind.

Dies bedeutet, dass falls der bereits montierte Vorbau die gleiche Base-Plate verwendet wie der neu zu montierende Vorbau oder die Lenker-Vorbau Kombination, so kann dies ohne viel Aufwand nur durch "Umstecken" des Vorbaus erfolgen.

Sollte hingegen der bereits montierte Vorbau eine andere Base-Plate verwenden wie der neu zu montierende Vorbau oder die Lenker-Vorbau Kombination, dann muss zwingend die Base-Plate ebenfalls gewechselt werden. Im Gegensatz zu den Spacern ist die Base-Plate allerdings nicht geteilt ausgeführt.
Deshalb ist es erforderlich, die Leitungen, welche durch den Steuersatz gehen, zu öffnen. Dies betrifft alle Leitungen von mechanischen Schalthebeln sowie die Leitung der meisten Bremsen. Gegebenenfalls kommen die Leitungen von Lockout oder Dropper Post noch hinzu.

Wenn die Base-Plate beim Wechsel des Vorbaus ebenfalls ersetzt werden muss, und dazu ohnehin sämtliche Leitungen durch den Steuersatz geöffnet wurden, sollte in diesem Zusammenhang auch gleich das obere Steuersatzlager gewechselt werden, selbst wenn dieses noch nicht verschlissen ist. So einfach kommt man nie mehr an das Lager ran.


2. Die verschiedenen Vorbauten bzw. Lenker-Vorbau Kombinationen haben unterschiedliche Klemmhöhen auf dem Gabelschaft (Dies ist auch der Grund für die verschiedenen Base-Plates). Daher ist bei Tausch von Vorbauten eventuell auch die Höhe der Spacer unterhalb des Vorbaus anzupassen.

Der Unterschied in der Höhe des Cockpits durch Tausch von Vorbau oder Lenker-Vorbau Kombination ergibt sich also nicht nur alleine aus dem Unterschied der Höhe von Vorbau und Lenker, sondern es müssen auch noch die zwangsweise entfernten oder hinzugefügten Spacer berücksichtigt werden.
Beim Abgleich von Soll und Ist bzgl. dem Wunsch-Cockpit darf dies nicht außer Acht gelassen werden, sonst könnte der Shifter, der eigentlich über dem Oberrohr hinweg schwenken sollte, dies dennoch perforieren.

Von der Vorgehensweise, die Mindesteinstecktiefe des Gabelschafts im Vorbau zu unterschreiten, weil trotz größerer Klemmhöhe des Vorbaus, die Höhe der Spacer unterhalb des Vorbaus nicht angepasst wurde, ist dringend abzuraten.


----------



## Freaky-blue (Sonntag um 08:26)

Ergänzung zu Hinweis 1

Falls der neu zu montierende Lenker breiter ist als der Vorhandene (dies gilt auch wenn der Vorbau bestehen bleibt) oder die Höhe von Lenker oder Vorbau stark von den vorhandenen Komponenten abweichen, _könnte_ dies bereits dazu führen, dass sämtliche Leitungen nicht nur geöffnet werden müssen, sondern auch durch längere ersetzt und neu im Rahmen verlegt werden müssen. 

Der etwaige Tausch der Base-Plate sowie des oberen Steuersatzlagers kann dann gleich mit erfolgen. Letzteres würde ich immer tauschen, sobald aus welchen Gründen auch immer, die Leitungen durch den Steuersatz ohnehin geöffnet werden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LevoSW (Sonntag um 08:45)

Moin Moin , 
Hat hier jemand seinen neuen Scale-Rahmen bekommen ?


----------



## Panigale1299 (Sonntag um 16:10)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> Hat hier jemand seinen neuen Scale-Rahmen bekommen ?


Meiner sollte in der KW3 kommen. Aktuell ist er noch im belgischen Lager.
Ich hab mich aber für den HMF entschieden.


----------

